# Roleplaying Forum Mafia Game III: Soul Calibur II [Game Thread]



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

*Soul Calibur II Mafia Game​Roleplaying Forum Mafia Game III​

Credit goes to Chibason/Chuck/Smiley for the rules. I just copied and pasted it. So thanks & creds goes to those guys.

Rules of the DAY PHASE:


This is the time of phase, where people are allowed to post and discuss  who could potentially be the one's posing as the threat. 
If you are voting, please use this format: [VOTE LYNCH XXXX] - 'XXXX' being the player you want to vote. Make sure the vote is bolded. 
Day-Phases last approximately 24 hours - no more, no less. If you miss that time to vote, I'm afraid the game carries on without you. The only time it does not last 24 hours, is if I get a majority of votes for the same person, then I may end the day phase. 
If you are inactive for two phases (Day and Night), you will be Mod-killed. If you didn't post at the day phase, send me a pm at night or post at the thread once.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rules of the NIGHT PHASE:


NO posting in the night phase. 
During the night-phase, the Mafia's leader will send the gamehost, his mafia's actions and who they will kill. Nobody but the Mafia Leader should send the actions for everyone. This is also the time of phase where players with specified roles will send their actions also to the gamehost. 
If you do not send in your night phase action when your required to, you will be modkilled. 
If I don't receive this PM, im afraid no actions will be made in the night-phase and the game will continue. 
Night-phases also last approximately 24 hours. Only if I receive all or the majority actions made by the players with specific roles, will I then consider advancing the game into the next phase.
​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Miscellaneous rules:​

DO NOT discuss about the game outside of this thread, unless you are allowed to communicate with other players, or part of a Mafia faction. I don't want to see PM's asking to role reveal, nor do I want people posting Print Screen images to reveal other peoples roles and ruin the game. Please note, that if this does happen, you will be banned from future games. 
If you are dead, DO NOT Post.
Inactivity will not be tolerated. Please make sure you note that. If you do not post in this thread for two consecutive day phases, you will be mod-killed. If you have a specific reason as to why you will be inactive, please PM me so that I will consider not Mod-killing you.
Role Revealing is not Allowed, Hinting is allowed. Role Revealing other players role is not allowed. 
If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me. 
I will not be inactive. 
Fandom does not reflect on a players role. If a person you know, absolutely adores a character; that doesn't necessarily mean that they have that characters role. A little advice to you guys, if you have this sort of gaming mentality, then you will not make it far. I garuntee you.
Players with special ability roles that end up ModKilled, may have their role's effect NULLED after it.
Players are allowed to vote no Lynch.

Follow all these rules; then you will be fine.
Your Host: Kakashi Hatake​*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

*ROLE LIST*​*Roles which have  [*] beside them means these roles cannot be role blocked.​*​
*Legendary Weapons​*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SOUL CALIBUR*: When the player uses Soul Calibur their voting power will increase by 3. 
*Soul Calibur-Sword: Current Holder Zasalamel*
*Soul Calibur-LightSaber: Current Holder aiyanah*

*SOUL EDGE*: When the player uses Soul Edge their voting power will decrease by 4. 
*Soul Edge-Sword: Current Holder Hwang*
*Soul Edge-LightSaber: Current Holder Darth Vader*



> *SOUL CALIBUR* + *SOUL EDGE*:
> *Independant Mafia:* If an independant mafia gets a hold of both Soul Calibur and Soul Edge then he will gain these abilities:
> **[Hitman]* - He will be able to kill 1 player per day and night with one single hit. Even if they have protection from a doctor, they will still die. Only Yoshimitsu (By Teleport), Spawn (By Night), Algol (By Luck) and the holder of the Game Shield can escape this attack!
> **[Immortality]* - He will become immortal. Therefore he can only die through lynch or [Hitman] attack.
> ...



*FIRE SWORD*: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per night. The player who is attacked by this weapon will be set a blaze and therefore die after 3 day phase.
*Fire Sword: Current Holder Zasalamel*

*ICE SWORD*: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per night. The player who is attacked by this weapon will be frozen and therefore will not be able to perform any actions at the current night phase and the following day phase. They can still post and vote! But their votes won't count.
*Ice Sword: Current Holder Algol*

*Assassin Blade*: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per day to perform an assassination. 
*Assassin Blade: Current Holder Darth Vader*

*Poison Dagger*: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per night to poison a player. The poisoned player will die after 3 day phase. No character is immue to poison except Zasalamel and anyone with Immortality role. Even Bulletproof can die from poison.
*Poison Dagger: Current Holder Federer*

*Mirror Shield*: All attacks directed at the holder of this shield, will be redirected back at the attacker. Cannot redirect Poison or Hitman attack!
*Mirror Shield: Current Holder Algol*

*Game Shield*: The holder of this shield will be immune to every single killing role in this game. The holder of this shield can only be killed through lynch.
*Game Shield: Current Holder aiyanah*

*Death Scyth*: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per night. This scyth is made to kill vampires, so if that player turns out to be vampire, that player wil be killed. This scyth will not be able to kill Raphael.
*Game Shield: Current Holder Zasalamel*



> *RULES ON WEAPONS/ITEMS:*
> Anyone can get the weapon or items. If the player with one of these weapons/items dies through lynch then the last player to vote him off will get the weapon/item.
> If two or more player tries to steal a weapon/item from the same player then any weapon/item that player has will go to a random player.
> If the player with these weapons/items gets killed, then the player who killed him will get the weapon/item.
> ...






*Soul Calibur Town Faction - 1/25​*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*SIEGFRIED*: *Azure Knight*
**[Vigilante]* - Siegfried can kill one player per day. 
**[Block]* - Siegfried can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Fire, Hitman or Poison attacks. 
**[Innocent]* - Siegfried appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 

*HILDE*: *Noble Warrior*
**[Spear Wall]* - Hilde creates a spear wall at the start of the game. Anyone who hides behind the spear wall will be protected against all attacks except [Hitman] until the wall is destroyed. It can only be destroyed when it is attacked by weapons. Attacks from: [Fire Sword] will set the wall ablaze and therefore the wall will burn down in 3 phase. [Ice Sword] will freeze the spear wall, which will need one more hit by any weapon to break it. [Hitman] will destroy the wall and kill everyone hiding behind it. [Assassin Blade] will damage the wall 50%. 
**[Hide]* - Maximum of 3 players can hide behind the Spear Wall each night phase. Hilde will always hide behind the spear wall in day and night phase. Only the first two players who notifies the game mod through pm at night phase will be able to hide behind the wall. Hilde created this wall and therefore she will have 10% chance of finding out any players who hide behind the wall identity. All the players except Hilde who hides behind the spear wall will not be able to perform any actions during that night.

*IVY*: 
**[Detective]* - Ivy can send a dead player name to the game mod from day phase 2 to investigate a death which occurred at the end of night phase. The result of her investigation will arrive after 4 phase. (She cannot investigate two deaths at once.) If a phase gets skipped or she hides behind spear wall or she gets roleblocked, her investigation will be delayed.
**[Communicator]* - Once she gets the investigation result, she can send the results to Siegfried through the game mod at Night.
**[Special Hide]* - If Ivy successfully hides behind the spear wall, she and Hilde will be aware of each other identity and may communicate to each other.

*YODA*: 
*[Bulletproof]* - Yoda can only be killed through lynch.
*[Judgement]* - Yoda can permanently remove 1 ability from the chosen player. Cannot remove [Godfather] [Relations] and other specific roles. Yoda can use this ability twice.
**[Force]* - Yoda can use the power of the force to make a player reveal their identity in night phase. This ability can only be used once. If its used on Zasalamel or a player with [Innocent] role then this ability will fail. Therefore Yoda can use it again one more time.

*KILIK*: 
*[Special Cop]* - Kilik can send a name to the game mod per night to find out a players role. If Kilik finds either Astaroth or Mitsurugi identity, he can send that info to the avengers through the game mod.
**[Special Bodyguard]* - Kilik protects Amy from Raphael. As long as Kilik is alive, Amy will remain as a regular townie.

*AMY*:
**[Alliance]* - As soon as Kilik dies, Amy joins her father Raphael. If both Raphael and Kilik dies, then Amy becomes a independant mafia. When she becomes a independant mafia she will gain the ability [Steal].
*[Bulletproof]* - Amy can only be killed through lynch.
*[Innocent]* - Amy appears as Regular Townie to the cop.

*SETSUKA*: *Samurai Mistress*
*[Avenger]* - Setsuka can send a name to the game mod per day to kill a player. If Mitsurugi dies, Setsuka will lose this ability and become a Generic Townie. If Mitsurugi is alive by the end of day phase 3 then Setsuka would fail to avenge her masters death and therefore she will commit suicide. 

*MAXI*:
*[Avenger]* - Maxi can send a name to the game mod per day to kill a player. If Astorath dies, Maxi will lose this ability and become a Generic Townie. If Astorath is alive by the end of day phase 3 then Maxi would fail to avenge his brothers death and therefore he will commit suicide. 

*SEONG MINA*: *Back Up Monster*
*[Back-Up Governor]* - Once Edge Master dies, she takes over the townie governor role.
*[Back-Up Vigilante]* - Once Siegfried dies, she takes over the townie vigilante role.
**[Vigilante]* - Seong-Mina can kill one player per day. 
*[Back-Up Role Blocker]* - Once Rock dies, she takes over the townie role blocker role.
*[Back-Up Cop]*  Once Kilik dies, she takes over the townie cop role.
*[Cop]* - Seong Mina can send a name to the game mod per night to find out that players role.
*[Back-Up Doctor]* - Once Talim dies, she takes over the townie doctor role.

*SOPHITIA*:
**[Relation]* - Sophitia is aware of Cassandra identity and may communicate with her. 
*[Double Vote]* - Sophitia has double voting power.

*CASSANDRA*:
**[Relation]* - Cassandra is aware of Sophitia identity and may communicate with her. 
*[Double Vote]* - Cassandra has double voting power.

*TAKI*: *Kunoichi*
*[Smoke Bombs x3]* - The player can send a pm to the game mod at night to use the smoke bomb. When it is used, 3 random players will be role blocked due to no visibility. The smoke bomb will last current night phase and the following day phase. It can be stolen. The player can only use one smoke bomb at a time.
**[Poison Gas]* - Just before Taki dies, she will breathe out huge quantity of poisonous gas from her body to poison her killer, but if she gets killed through lynch, then all the players who voted for her will be poisoned except Zasalamel and anyone with Immortal role. Even Bulletproof can die from poison.

*TALIM*:
*[Special Doctor]* - Talim can send a name to the game mod per night to protect a player. Talim can make 1 antidotes per day.
*[Antidotes x6]* - These antidotes can be used to cure poison and burns from poison or fire attacks. Anyone can use them on themselves when they have the antidotes. But only the doctor can use it on another player by sending a name to the game mod. This item can be stolen. 
**[Windstorm]* - Talim can create a massive windstorm at night. No mafia will be able to perform any actions at the current night phase and the following day phase except Zasalamel. The Generic Townies and the Town Bodyguards (Not special bodyguards) will not be able to survive the storm. This can only be used once.

*XIANGHUA*:
**[Politics]* - Xianghua has the voting power, if Xianghua votes lynch a Mafia, her voting power will increase by 1. If Xianghua vote lynches a townie, her voting power will decrease by 1. Xianghua voting power starts at 0. I will keep note of her voting power.

*YUN-SEONG*: *Thief*
*[Steal]* - Yun-Seong can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Yun Seong will steal one item/weapon off that player.
*[Destroyer]* - Yun-Seong can destroy any weapons/items he holds.

*HWANG*: *Thief*
*[Steal]* - Hwang can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Hwang will steal one item/weapon off that player.
*[Destroyer]* - Hwang can destroy any weapons/items he holds.

*LI LONG*:
**[Trap]* - Li Long has attached 3 bombs on himself. Anyone who attempts to steal from Li Long, will steal the bomb. 
**[Activate]* - If one of the bomb gets stolen, Li Long can decide whether to activate it or not. 
**[Die]* - When Li Long is killed, any bomb he has on himself will activate and kill the attacker. If his been killed through Lynch, then the last person to lynch him off will be killed. 

*NECRID*: *Ogre*
*[Double-Lynch]* - Necrid can send a pm to the game mod at day phase. When he does there will be double lynch. The player with the second highest votes will also be lynched. This ability can only be used twice.
**[Force]* - Necrid can use the power of the force to make a player reveal their identity in night phase. This ability can only be used once. If its used on Zasalamel or a player with [Innocent] role then this ability will fail. Therefore Necrid can use it again one more time.
*[CopyCat]* - Necrid can send a player's name to the game mod to copy one of their roles. Night action only and it can only be used once.

*EDGE MASTER*: *Boss* 
*[Governor]* - Can save someone from a lynch. Cannot save the same player twice. He cannot save himself from a lynch.
*[Hidden Role]* - ??????
**[Guards]* - If the governor is attacked, one of the bodyguards will take the shot. 

*DAMPIERRE*:
*[Coward]* - Dampierre can send one name to game mod per night to hide behind. All actions towards him will be directed towards the player Dampierre hides behind. Dampierre cannot hide behind Zasalamel or the same player in a row. Dampierre can escape from all attacks except [Hitman] if he successfully hides behind a player.

*ROCK*: 
*[Special Role Blocker]* - Rock can block one player role per night. That player will also be role blocked during the following day phase.
*[Block]* - Rock can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Fire, Hitman or Poison attacks. 

*ASHLOTTE*: *Town's Guardian* 
*[Special Bodyguard]* - Ashlotte sends one-nine name which she wants to protect, per night to the Game Mod. If any of those players is targeted, Ashlotte will take the shot. Ashlotte can protect herself, but when she does that, she can't protect anyone else.
*[Innocent]* - Ashlotte appears as Regular Townie to the cop.

*KAMIKIRIMUSI*: *Town's Guardian*
*[Special Bodyguard]* - Kamikirimusi sends one-nine name which she wants to protect, per night to the Game Mod. If any of those players is targeted, Kamikirimusi will take the shot. Kamikirimusi can protect herself, but when she does that, she can't protect anyone else.
*[Innocent]* - Kamikirimusi appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 

*SCHEHERAZADE*: *Guards* 
*[Bodyguard]* - Scheherzade sends one name which she wants to protect, per night to the Game Mod. If that player is targeted, Ashlotte dies instead.
*[Innocent]* - Scheherzade appears as Regular Townie to the cop.

*SHURA*: *Guards*
*[Bodyguard]* - Shura sends one name which she wants to protect, per night to the Game Mod. If that player is targeted, Shura dies instead.
*[Innocent]* - Shura appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 






*Boss Town Faction - 2/6*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*EDGE MASTER*: *Boss* 
**[Town's Boss]* - If Siegfried, Seong-Mina, Talim, Rock and Kilik is alive by the time Edge Master Boss role gets activated, then whoever Edge Master Vote Lynched, will be lynched. Even if that lynch only has 1 vote.
*[Governor]* - Can save someone from a lynch. Cannot save the same player twice. He cannot save himself from a lynch.
*[Boss]* - Each phase, Edge Master can send a name to the game mod to find Siegfried, Rock, Kilik, Talim and Seong Mina. If he successfully finds these five players he will be able to make them all aware of each other identity. Therefore these 5 players and Edge Master will be able to communicate with each other and Edge Master will be able to control all of their actions. If one of them dies through lynch, Seong Mina will take over the Governor role and strip all power off Edge Master and turn him into Generic townie.
**[Guards]* - If the governor is attacked, one of the bodyguards will take the shot. 
**[Detective]* - When one of his faction team dies, Edge Master will become the new detective. Unlike Ivy, it will take Edge Master 2 phases to figure out a players identity. (This role is same as Ivy's.)
**[Backfire]* - All roles used on Edge Master has 50% chance of backfiring. (So for example, if mafia cop does investigation on Edge Master and it backfires, then Edge Master will know the mafia cop identity while the mafia cop investigation fails.)
**[Creator]* - Edge Master can create either a [Bomb], [Controller] or a [Time-Watch]. It will take 3 complete phase to create one of those device.

*SIEGFRIED*: *Azure Knight*
**[Vigilante]* - Siegfried can kill one player per day. 
**[Block]* - Siegfried can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Fire, Hitman or Poison attacks. 
**[Innocent]* - Siegfried appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 

*KILIK*: 
*[Special Cop]* - Kilik can send a name to the game mod per night to find out a players role. If Kilik finds either Astaroth or Mitsurugi identity, he can send that info to the avengers through the game mod.
**[Special Bodyguard]* - Kilik protects Amy from Raphael. As long as Kilik is alive, Amy will remain as a regular townie.

*SEONG MINA*: *Back Up Monster*
*[Back-Up Governor]* - Once Edge Master dies, she takes over the townie governor role.
*[Back-Up Vigilante]* - Once Siegfried dies, she takes over the townie vigilante role.
**[Vigilante]* - Seong-Mina can kill one player per day. 
*[Back-Up Role Blocker]* - Once Rock dies, she takes over the townie role blocker role.
*[Back-Up Cop]*  Once Kilik dies, she takes over the townie cop role.
*[Cop]* - Seong Mina can send a name to the game mod per night to find out that players role.
*[Back-Up Doctor]* - Once Talim dies, she takes over the townie doctor role.

*TALIM*:
*[Special Doctor]* - Talim can send a name to the game mod per night to protect a player. Talim can make 1 antidotes per day.
*[Antidotes x6]* - These antidotes can be used to cure poison and burns from poison or fire attacks. Anyone can use them on themselves when they have the antidotes. But only the doctor can use it on another player by sending a name to the game mod. This item can be stolen. 
**[Windstorm]* - Talim can create a massive windstorm at night. No mafia will be able to perform any actions at the current night phase and the following day phase except Zasalamel. The Generic Townies and the Town Bodyguards (Not special bodyguards) will not be able to survive the storm. This can only be used once.

*ROCK*: 
*[Special Role Blocker]* - Rock can block one player role per night. That player will also be role blocked during the following day phase.
*[Block]* - Rock can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Fire, Hitman or Poison attacks. 
*[Smoke Bombs x3]* - The player can send a pm to the game mod at night to use the smoke bomb. When it is used, 3 random players will be role blocked due to no visibility. The smoke bomb will last current night phase and the following day phase. It can be stolen. The player can only use one smoke bomb at a time




*Soul Edge Mafia Faction - 0/5​*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*NIGHTMARE*: *Soul Reaper *
**[Godfather]* - Nightmare controls all Soul Edge Mafia's actions. 
**[Innocent]* - Nightmare appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 
**[Block]* - Nightmare can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Fire, Hitman or Poison attacks. 
*[Faction Kill]* - Soul Edge Mafia Faction can kill one player per night. Anyone can perform the faction kill.
**[Souls]* - Nightmare will turn into Night Terror once he devoured 3 souls. He can only devour the souls of the player, if he kills them himself.
**[Night Terror]* - Once Nightmare turns into Night Terror, he will gain the [Immortality] role. He will also be able to use [Faction Kill] twice. Any weapon/item he holds in this mode cannot be stolen. 

*TIRA*: *Soul Edge Servant*
*[Steal]* - Tira can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Tira will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Second In Command]* - Once Nightmare dies, Tira gains [Godfather], [Innocent] and [Block] role.
**[Back-Up]* - Once Cervantes dies, Tira can takeover one of Cervantes role.
*[Destroyer]* - Tira can destroy any weapons/items she holds.

*ASTORATH*: *Chaos Reaper*
*[Killer]* - Astorath can kill someone either at night or day phase. This ability can only be used once. He cannot kill Maxi. If he tries to kill Maxi, he will die instead. Astorath cannot be protected until Maxi is dead.
*[Savior]* - Astorath can save someone from a lynch. This ability can only be used once and Astorath cannot use it to save himself.

*CERVANTES*: *Pirates* 
*[Special Role Blocker]* - Cervantes can block one player roles per night. That player will also be role blocked during the following day phase.
*[Cop]* - Cervantes can send a name to the game mod per night to find out that players role.
*[Doctor]* - Cervantes can send a name to the game mod per night to protect a player.

*CHARADE*: 
*[Special Bodyguard]* - Charade can guard 1 player per night and will take a killshot to protect them. When Charade is attacked, he evolves into Inferno. In this form he will be able to protect 2 players per night.




*Villains Mafia Faction - 3/5​*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*DARTH VADER*: *Dark Lord*
**[Godfather]* - Darth Vader controls all Soul Edge Mafia's actions. 
**[Innocent]* - Darth Vader appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 
**[Block]* - Darth Vader can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Fire, Hitman or Poison attacks. 
*[Faction Kill]* - Villains Mafia Faction can kill one player per night. Anyone can perform the faction kill.
**[Force]* - Darth Vader can use the power of the force to force a player to reveal their identity in night phase. This ability can only be used once. If it used on Zasalamel or a player with [Innocent] role then this ability will fail. Therefore Darth Vader can use it again one more time.
*[Antidotes x6]* - These antidotes can be used to cure poison and burns from poison or fire attacks. Anyone can use them on themselves when they have the antidotes. But only the doctor can use it on another player by sending a name to the game mod. This item can be stolen. 

*APPRENTICE*: *Future King*
*[Steal]* - Apprentice can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Apprentice will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Second In Command]* - Once Darth Vader dies, he gains [Godfather], [Faction Kill], [Block] and[Innocent] role.
*[Destroyer]* - Apprentice can destroy any weapons/items he holds. 

*RAPHAEL*: *Vampire*
*[Special Bulletproof]* - Raphael can only be killed through lynch. He will lose this ability when Amy dies.
**[Amy]* - When Amy joins Raphael, he will leave Villains Mafia Faction and start his own Vampires Mafia Faction. In that faction he will gain [Godfather], [Innocent], [Faction Kill] and lose [Minions] role. To prevent Raphael leaving this faction and starting his own mafia faction, Amy must die before Kilik. 
**[Minions]* - Raphael can send one name to the game mod per night to turn them into vampire, this role has 50% chance of failing. He cannot turn Zasalamel, Siegfried, Nightmare, Darth Vader and other specific players into Vampires. Once he created his own mafia faction all those players he turned into vampires, will join him. Once that happens they all will be aware of each other identity and will be able to communicate with each other. All the players who joins Vampires Faction will lose their old role and get new ones, depending on what their role is, they may keep it. 

*VOLDO*: *Dancer*
**[Identity Thief]* - Voldo can send a pm to the game mod either at day/night phase to steal one players identity. Any investigations done on Voldo will show the player identity he stole instead of his own identity. Can only steal one players identity. His true identity will be revealed if he dies. This can only be used once.
**[Reviver]* - Voldo can revive one player from the dead. This ability can only be used once and it can be used at day/night phase.
**[Shape-Shifter]* - All attacks (except Hitman) towards Voldo have 50% chance of succeeding, even poison attacks. Therefore Voldo will not take a protection from a doctor.
**[Servant]* - Voldo will protect his master, Darth Vader from lynches until he dies. Therefore Darth Vader can only be lynched when Voldo is dead.
*[Antidotes x1]* - These antidotes can be used to cure poison and burns from poison or fire attacks. Anyone can use them on themselves when they have the antidotes. But only the doctor can use it on another player by sending a name to the game mod. This item can be stolen.

*LIZARDMAN*: *Lizardman *
*[Speical Role Blocker]* - Lizardman can block one player role per night. That player will also be role blocked during the day.
*[Cop]* - Lizardman can send a name to the game mod per night to find out that players role.
*[Greedy Doctor]* - Lizardman can send a name to the game mod per night to protect a player or he can protect himself.




*Vampires Mafia Faction - 0/3​*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*RAPHAEL: Vampire's Lord*
**[Godfather]* - Raphael controls all Vampire Mafia's actions.
**[Innocent]* - Raphael appears as Regular Townie to the cop. 
*[Faction Kill]* - Vampire Mafia Faction can kill one player per night. Anyone can perform the faction kill.
**[Amy]* - If Amy gets lynched, Raphael will also get lynched with her, if Amy gets killed, Raphael will commit suicide.
**[Meat Shield]* - If a player tries to kill Raphael, another Vampire will take the kill shot. If Raphael has the most votes, another vampire will get lynched instead.
**[Mafia Alliance]* - Raphael can propose an alliance with Darth Vader. The alliance will break once all the townies are killed. Once the alliance is formed, only Raphael and Darth Vader can communicate with each other.
*[Bite]* - Raphael can bite one player per night to turn them into a vampire. When a player turns into vampire, all of their actions will be randominized.

*AMY: Raphael's Daughter*
**[Alliance]* - As soon as Kilik dies, Amy joins her father Raphael. If both Raphael and Kilik dies, then Amy becomes a independant mafia. When she becomes a independant mafia she will gain the ability [Steal].
**[Block]* - Amy can automatically block up to 2 attacks. Cannot block Hitman.
*[Cop/Doctor/Role-Blocker]* - Amy can either investigate, protect or role block a player per night.
**[Special Doctor]* - Being a doctor, Amy is immune to Vampire Bites, Fire attacks, Ice attacks and Poison attacks. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





*SETSUKA: Vampire's Samurai*
*[Bite]* - Setsuka can bite one player per night to turn them into a vampire. When a player turns into vampire, all of their actions will be randominized.
**[Samurai Slash]* - Setsuka can strike in an instant. Therefore her attacks cannot be role blocked and every player she kills, their identity will be unknown. 
**[Serial Killer]* - Setsuka can kill Two players per night.




*Independant Mafia - 2/7​*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*MITSURUGI*: *Samurai Warrior*
*[Steal]* - Mitsurugi can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Mitsurugi will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Role Stealer]* - This ability can only be used twice. Mitsurugi can send a name to the game mod at night. Mitsurugi will steal one of that players Role. He cannot steal specific roles such as [Godfather], [Invincible Immortality], [Relation]. etc..
*[Block]* - Mitsurugi can automatically block up to 2 attacks. He cannot block Setsuka attacks. 

*ZASALAMEL*: *Living Legend*
**[Steal]* - Zasalamel can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Zasalamel will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Invincible Immortality]* - Zasalamel is immortal, no abilities will work against/on him except [Steal] and [Hitman]. His immune to everything even poison. He can only be killed through lynch. Zasalamel cannot be role blocked.
**[Innocent]* - Zasalamel appears as Regular Townie to the cop.
**[Absolute Knowledge]* - Zasalamel will be aware of all action done towards him. If Zasalamel is still alive by the end of Day Phase 7, he will learn everyone's identity. 

*ALGOL*: *Aincent Mummy*
*[Steal]* - Algol can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Algol will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[50/50]* - Every role used on Algol will have 50% chance of succeeding. 

*HEIHACHI*: *King Of Iron Fist Tournament*
*[Steal]* - Heihachi can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Heihachi will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Watch-Time]* - Heihachi created a watch which can let him go back in time. The watch allows him to [Forward], [Rewind] and [Pause] time. Due to limited power, he can only use this watch 3 times. If he uses the watch twice in the same phase, the watch willl break. The watch cannot be stolen.
**[Forward]* - Heihachi can skip the following day phase. Must be used at night.  
**[Rewind]* - Heihachi can restart the day phase. Therefore everything that happened at the end of and during the day phase write ups will not happen. Heihachi must use this role within 5 minutes of the start of the night phase. Otherwise the watch will break.
**[Pause]* - Heihachi can pause the night phase, which will allow him to double his actions. So therefore he will be able to steal 2 times during the current night phase. His action will happen before anyone else so if 2 players steal from the same player, he will steal it first.

*SPAWN*: *Black Mask*
*[Day-Time-Steal]* - Spawn can send one name to the game mod per day. If that player has got anything, Spawn will steal one item or weapon off that player. 
**[Dead Or Alive]* - Spawn is dead at night but alive at day. Therefore all actions (Except Steal) even [Hitman] done at night against him will fail. He can only be killed at day phase.
**[Innocent]* - Spawn appears as Regular Townie to the cop.

*OLCADAN*: *Owlman*
*[Steal]* - Olcadan can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Olcadan will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Weapon Master]* - Olcadan can use each weapon twice and can use as many weapons at once. He cannot use Soul Calibur or Soul Edge twice and therefore he cannot use Hitman twice in each phase.
**[Controller]* - Olcadan can send a name to the game mod per day. That player votes will always get switched to whoever Olcandan votes for until Olcadan is dead. Olcadan cannot change Xianghua, Sophitia or Cassandra votes, if he attempts to change their votes, they will be aware of his identity.

*YOSHIMITSU*: *Samurai Ninja*
*[Steal]* - Yoshimitsu can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Yoshimitsu will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Suicide]* - Yoshimitsu can send 5 name to the game mod at night phase when he wants to use suicide attack. This suicide attack will only effect 5 players name which Yoshimitsu submitted to the game mod. At the cost of his life, Yoshimitsu will, Kill 1 player, Permanently Role Block 1 player, Remove all power from 1 player and turn them into generic townie/mafia, Role reveal 1 player, Cause 1 player to go blind and therefore all roles that player has will be randominized. 
**[Teleport]* - Yoshimitsu can use this ability to teleport into the future. When he uses this ability in the day phase he will teleport into the next day phase and therefore he will not exist in the current day phase and the following night phase. If he uses it in the night phase he will teleport into the next night phase. This ability can only be used once. This ability automatically activates when Yoshimitsu gets attacked.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

*---Players List--- **
[8/42]*​*
1. Noitora: [Kilik] Killed in Day Phase 4 [Update 2]
2. Tige321
3. Chaos: [Xianghua] Has been Modkilled.
4. aiyanah
5. AznKuchikiChick: [Heihachi] Lynched in Day Phase 2
6. Aggressor: [Maxi] Committed Suicide at the end of Day Phase 3
7. VastoLorDae: [Dampierre] Has been modkilled.
8. Fear: [Hilde] Killed in Night Phase 6
9. Sajin: [Olcadan] Killed in Day Phase 5 [Update]
10. LegendaryBeauty
11. WhatADrag: [Yoda] Has been modkilled.
12. Federer
13. Judecious: [Scheherzade] Lynched in Day Phase 1
14. Marco: [Setsuka] Killed in Night Phase 6
15. Shark Skin 
16. Cubey: [Nightmare] Killed in Day Phase 6
17. JiraiyaTheGallant: [Ashlotte] Killed in Night Phase 2
18. CloudKicker
19. gumby2ms
20. Amrun: [Siegfried] Has been modkilled.
21. Bioness: [Tira] Lynched in Day Phase 5 
22. Antlion6: [Yoshimitsu] Killed in Day Phase 4 [Update]
23. LifeMaker: [Ivy] Killed in Day Phase 5 [Update 2]
24. Princess Ivy
25. Chiba: [Raphael] Has commited Suicide in Day Phase 7 
26. Fireworks: [Kamikirimusi] Killed in Night Phase 6
27. St. Lucifer: [Mitsurugi] Killed in Day Phase 3 [Update 3]
28. On and On: [Amy] Lynched in Day Phase 7
29. Toreno: [Seong-Mina] Killed in Night Phase 5
30. Cycloid: [Cervantes] Killed in Day Phase 3 [Update 2]
31. Cthulhu: [Astaroth] Lynched in Day Phase 3
32. Mastic: [Yun-Seong] Lynched in Day Phase 2
33. Grahf: [Taki] Killed in Night Phase 4
34. Homestuck: [Spawn] Lynched in Day Phase 5 
35. Blackfeather Dragon: [Charade] Killed in Day Phase 2 [Update]
36. ~Strike Man~: [Li Long] Lynched in Day Phase 6
37. Platinum: [Hwang] Killed in Night Phase 5
38. Mei Lin: [Necrid] Killed in Day Phase 7 [Update]
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi: [?????] Killed in Night Phase 5
40. Thaddeus Griffin: [Shura] Killed in Day Phase 1 [Update]
41. NeoKurama: [Apprentice] Has been modkilled.
42. lambda: [Talim] Killed in Day Phase 5 [Update]*

*---Phase List---*​

*Day Phase 1 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 1 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 1 [End] Night Phase 1 [Start]: *
*Night Phase 1 [End] Day Phase 2 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 2 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 2 [Update 2]: *
*Day Phase 2 [End] Night Phase 2 [Start]: *
*Night Phase 2 [End] Day Phase 3 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 3 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 3 [Update 2]: *
*Day Phase 3 [Update 3]: *
*Day Phase 3 [Update 4]: *
*Day Phase 3 [End] Night Phase 3 [Start]: *
*Night Phase 3 [End] Day Phase 4 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 4 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 4 [Update 2]: *
*Day Phase 4 [Update 3]: *
*Day Phase 4 [End] Night Phase 4 [Start]: *
*Night Phase 4 [End] Day Phase 5 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 5 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 5 [Update 2]: *
*Day Phase 5 [Update 3]: *
*Day Phase 5 [End] Night Phase 5 [Start] [Part 1]: *
*Day Phase 5 [End] Night Phase 5 [Start] [Part 2]: *
*Day Phase 5 [End] Night Phase 5 [Start] [Part 3]: *
*Night Phase 5 [End] Day Phase 6 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 6 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 6 [End] Night Phase 6 [Start]: *
*Night Phase 6 [End] Day Phase 7 [Start]: *
*Day Phase 7 [Update]: *
*Day Phase 7 [End] Night Phase 7 [Start]: *


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

*Broken Destiny​[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtVDUZYYfkE&feature=player_embedded[/Youtube]

Algol, was able to obtain Soul Edge and with it an indomitable will, avoided being controlled by it. Algol used the sword to spread peace among the lands. His son, Arcturus, jealous of his father's power, took Soul Edge, unaware of its malevolent properties, and was possessed. Algol battled and defeated his son Arcturus with a fatal strike, on youtube video at time. 0:31.

Algol was able to create Soul Calibur after many failed attempts. However, the "successful" ritual produced unexpected results: the blade created was extremely similar in nature to Soul Edge due to the restlessness in Algol's soul. The tribe that was tasked with the protection of the new sword slowly purified it, sealing Algol's soul, keeping his thirst for power dormant over the centuries. 

During the immense surge of power released when the Soul Calibur and the Soul Edge clashed, Algol's soul, then formless, was able to absorb a small fraction of the energy. With what little he gained, he built himself a body fashioned after his older one. He needed to obtain the swords if he intended to remain a reality. The Tower of Remembrance's sudden appearance would draw warriors to him. The swords, he knew, must be amongst them. Forging himself with weapons based on memories of the cursed sword(Soul Edge) and the spirit sword (Soul Calibur), he waited patiently for the first arrivals. 

Kakashi Hatake: [Arcturus] Killed by [Algol]  

Battle Begins Now.
Start of Day Phase 1
​*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2011)

Hell yeah let's get this one going 

Also, first.


----------



## Thaddeus Griffin (Mar 20, 2011)

This is gonna be good


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

lets fucking do this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

My role is awesome


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch wad]*
inb4ragequit


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 20, 2011)

Its gonna be awesome


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious]*

Known inactifag. Just posts vote to avoid being modkilled, but never contributes anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

I'll be helpful this game


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Known troll who no matter what role she has only fucks up the townies minds every time again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Such lovely compliments.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, I'm ready!!


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2011)

God has arrived, you may applaud.


----------



## Mastic (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahh game is gonna be fye.

*[Vote Lynch "Next Person who posts after me."]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> I'll be helpful this game


i'm giving you one day 



Chaos said:


> *[Vote Lynch LB]*
> 
> Known troll who no matter what role she has only fucks up the townies minds every time again.


this is why we must keep her around, obviously 
inb4 mafia's buddying


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

I do actually agree with LB's point against Judeicious.

He's inactive enough to not be contributive, but active enough to not be modkilled. Even though Jude has the highest PPD count in all of NF.

Also he thinks Naruto > Sasuke 

*[Change Vote Lynch Judeicious]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

*[change vote lynch judecious]*
get active before you get lynched


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

wow jude has most ppd? lucky me the phase just started and I can get my word in. I'll be back after brunch. mind you this is day one and lynch will be all but final in like 3-4 hours like usual.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

Just letting you guys know that the write ups for day phase 1 is from my old game.  I didn't have time to do the write ups for the start of the day phase. So I just copied and pasted it from the last game. 

Siegfried, Taki, Algol, Yoda, Darth Vader, Nightmare, Assassin, Cassandra and Sophitia all have weapons. So if you are one of those characters you should take a look at the legendary weapons section.

Also there are two characters who have Hidden Roles. Only the player with those characters will be aware of those hidden roles. They are kind of overpowered so I'm changing them slightly. Once I'm happy with them I'll send them to Edge Master and Raphael.


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *[Vote Lynch LB]*
> 
> Known troll who no matter what role she has only fucks up the townies minds every time again.



This game should be fun I havent played a mafia with items before


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]*

Foxes are bad.

Taki's poison lynch role looks to have maximum trollage potential


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I do actually agree with LB's point against Judeicious.
> 
> He's inactive enough to not be contributive, but active enough to not be modkilled. Even though Jude has the highest PPD count in all of NF.
> 
> ...



you have given sufficient evidence , *[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

Great to see you getting your game on for real, WAD. Anyways, I'm also with LB, especially since I've lurked in a few games and never saw Jude do shit.

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

God damn, I wish I was Seong Mina this game. Bitch is hax.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll reason with LB. 

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> God damn, I wish I was Seong Mina this game. Bitch is hax.


how hax is that bitch?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> how hax is that bitch?



She's the back-up everything. If doctor dies, she becomes doctor. If cop dies, she becomes cop. If vigilante dies, she becomes vigilante. If role-blocker dies, she becomes role blocker. If governor dies, she becomes governor.

Is it possible she could have all these roles _at once?_


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She's the back-up everything. If doctor dies, she becomes doctor. If cop dies, she becomes cop. If vigilante dies, she becomes vigilante. If role-blocker dies, she becomes role blocker. If governor dies, she becomes governor.
> 
> Is it possible she could have all these roles _at once?_



nowhere say it can, still you may have to take that to the higher authority


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

* [vote lynch Judeicious] *

might as well lynch someone traditionally less active while there's little else to go on


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd hate to lynch someone because of their inactivity, especially if that person may have powerful townie role. However, I'm guessing if he has nothing to offer, then we won't be missing him. It's practically too late to stop the lynch now that's it's got going anyways. 

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She's the back-up everything. If doctor dies, she becomes doctor. If cop dies, she becomes cop. If vigilante dies, she becomes vigilante. If role-blocker dies, she becomes role blocker. If governor dies, she becomes governor.
> 
> Is it possible she could have all these roles _at once?_


all she needs after that is something to make her bulletproof and she'll be raping the mafia
although being the back up she might have been assigned to someone who rarely gets targeted


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Hm. I'm going to ask the GM for a clarification.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> all she needs after that is something to make her bulletproof and she'll be raping the mafia
> although being the back up she might have been assigned to someone who rarely gets targeted



that would take some people out the equation, still KH could may as well given it to someone who is quite popular and gets targeted just for the sake of being unpredictable

*EDIT:*
aiyanah, LegendaryBeauty, why do ya both have the same set


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah shall be changing in a moment.

And while she won't have the special ability of that role (i.e. making antidotes), Seong Mina will be able to have all those roles at once if all the others die.

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*

Since it appears he's the Cubey around here?


----------



## Mastic (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She's the back-up everything. If doctor dies, she becomes doctor. If cop dies, she becomes cop. If vigilante dies, she becomes vigilante. If role-blocker dies, she becomes role blocker. If governor dies, she becomes governor.
> 
> Is it possible she could have all these roles _at once?_



Seong Mina can be my backup bitch anytime.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that would take some people out the equation, still KH could may as well given it to someone who is quite popular and gets targeted just for the sake of being unpredictable
> 
> *EDIT:*
> aiyanah, LegendaryBeauty, why do ya both have the same set


rng will be rng 

and i have now changed my set


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Who _will_ stand in the end?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that would take some people out the equation, still KH could may as well given it to someone who is quite popular and gets targeted just for the sake of being unpredictable



This kinda makes me wonder what role Jude got, since we don't know how big his role is or what side he's on.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Who _will_ stand in the end?


only time can tell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Your line needs to have a linebreak, aiyanah 

Also your whole poem should be double spaced


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> This kinda makes me wonder what role Jude got, since we don't know how big his role is or what side he's on.



well if its random then theres about a 33% chance of being mafia


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear said:


> I'd hate to lynch someone because of their inactivity, especially if that person may have powerful townie role. However, I'm guessing if he has nothing to offer, then we won't be missing him. It's practically too late to stop the lynch now that's it's got going anyways.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Judecious]*



*[vote lynch fear]*

he is putting way too much effort into this post just for a simple bandwagon vote

makes it look like he's actively trying to appear to be an honest and upstanding player

he's also being completely fucking insincere, he doesn't give a shit about voting for someone just cause they might be inactive, it is an obvious pretense


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> This kinda makes me wonder what role Jude got, since we don't know how big his role is or what side he's on.


well it doesn't matter if jude was going to be barely active anyways


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

First day phase is usually quite random sadly.

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Your line needs to have a linebreak, aiyanah
> 
> Also your whole poem should be double spaced


do it for me
i'm too lazy to give a shit
maybe i should have gotten a stark one instead


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> do it for me
> i'm too lazy to give a shit
> maybe i should have gotten a stark one instead



stark is always a good choice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> do it for me
> i'm too lazy to give a shit
> maybe i should have gotten a stark one instead



Nah man.

Nel suits you with your reputation of being a trap 

Dem dits


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

traps are more fun anyway 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> stark is always a good choice


nah its late now 

ot: lol i'm inclined to agree with homestuck about fear's reaction


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*

sorry bud, but gotta start somewhere


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah always wants to vote me off 

But as for my reaction? It's called_ reasoning_. I'm not one of those derps who just votes because people are doing it aswell. I got my eye on those who did, just saying.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

bitch, i always vote cause i can
it can be changed later anyway 
*[change vote lynch fear]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

I am willing to bet a sizable sum of money that Judeicious will come in this thread and vote for me since I am the first vote in this phase, without reading the rest of it and realizing he's being bandwagoned.

In true inactifashion


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

Why are we voting Judecious?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why are we voting Judecious?



It would help if you read the thread to acquire the reasoning behind a few posters' votes


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It would help if you read the thread to acquire the reasoning behind a few posters' votes



Because he is inactive?

If that is true then:

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*

Though this is subject to change. I do not like bandwagoning[because I am usually the one] however if he really is inactive then he has nothing to offer us. Whether he is mafia or town, an inactive screws them both.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

Well he does have prior in other games of just posting a vote, no explaination, pretty much every phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

You seem to be over-justifying the inactivity point after it was already made, Hiruzen. 

I kind of agree with Homestuck's analysis on Fear.

Is it possible this is one of the first games ever where you're mafia, HS?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear said:


> aiyanah always wants to vote me off
> 
> But as for my reaction? It's called_ reasoning_. I'm not one of those derps who just votes because people are doing it aswell. I got my eye on those who did, just saying.



yeah and trying to put REASONING into an empty meaningless bandwagon vote is what makes you look like you're trying way to fucking hard to look like an honest and upstanding player 

oh wait i already said that


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear said:


> aiyanah always wants to vote me off
> 
> But as for my reaction? It's called_ reasoning_. I'm not one of those derps who just votes because people are doing it aswell.



              .


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

And just following a bandwagon without reasoning makes you look like a mafia player hiding behind the crowed.


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fear]*
Your post stood out to me as well. Let's see who comes to ur defense


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jude]*

Because I'm one of those derps


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear said:


> And just following a bandwagon without reasoning makes you look like a mafia player hiding behind the crowed.



which is why you're trying to add bullshit reasoning to it, to avoid looking like that


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

So for giving reason in my vote, like your supposed to do in all mafia games, makes me seem like I'm trying to cover something up? It doesn't matter how empty meaningless a bandwagon is, my reason is my reason. 

And do you hear what *Homestuck's reason is?* He's basically lynching me because he thinks Im trying to impress people. What a fucking dumbass


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

justifying a wagon that has no justification
that is pointless



WhatADrag said:


> You seem to be over-justifying the inactivity point after it was already made, Hiruzen.
> 
> I kind of agree with Homestuck's analysis on Fear.
> 
> Is it possible this is one of the first games ever where you're mafia, HS?


HS has been mafia before
and he won too
flawlessly


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear said:


> So for giving reason in my vote, like your supposed to do in all mafia games, makes me seem like I'm trying to cover something up? It doesn't matter how empty meaningless a bandwagon is, my reason is my reason.
> 
> And do you hear what *Homestuck's reason is?* He's basically lynching me because he thinks Im trying to impress people. What a fucking dumbass



oh wow you're repeatedly ignoring why i said you're suspicious, making me repeat myself, and now you're even trying to lie about what i said

way to go, that makes you look so much better


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

Most advanced Day 1 discussion ever.

And tbh Fear that vote was neutral to an insane degree. 'He may have a strong role, but if his inactive, then I will follow the main view.'


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> justifying a wagon that has no justification
> that is pointless



Actually, it does have justification.

Judecious being inactive doesn't mean he doesn't have a powerful townie role. Even if he doesn't fucking contribute at all, a townie role is a townie role. Let the mods mod kill him, but until then, why lynch him because he's inactive? Only mafia's have shit reasoning, and their peers quickly jump on it.



Homestuck said:


> oh wow you're repeatedly ignoring why i said  you're suspicious, making me repeat myself, and now you're even trying  to lie about what i said
> 
> way to go, that makes you look so much better



You said, me trying to give reasoning and concern makes suspicious, because there's no point in me giving valid reason to a meaningless bandwagon. But really, you are misunderstood. Read what I wrote above. 

You also said me giving a reason implicates that I'm trying hard to look like an upstanding player. Upstanding means reputable, known or someshit along those lines. Which then means that your trying to say I'm showing off and trying to get attention, because I gave reasoning.

Am I wrong?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

> Judecious being inactive doesn't mean he doesn't have a powerful townie role. Even if he doesn't fucking contribute at all, a townie role is a townie role. Let the mods mod kill him, but until then, why lynch him because he's inactive?



Because he's not that kind of inactive.

He's the inactive that gets away with inactivity by simply dropping in to vote then bouncing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

The only reason he hasn't been modkilled is because he posts a vote. He contributes absolutely NOTHING aside from that.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Fear said:


> Actually, it does have justification.
> 
> Judecious being inactive doesn't mean he doesn't have a powerful townie role. Even if he doesn't fucking contribute at all, a townie role is a townie role. Let the mods mod kill him, but until then, why lynch him because he's inactive? Only mafia's have shit reasoning, and their peers quickly jump on it.
> 
> ...



Stop trying to twist things round and make it seem like I'm saying you're trying to "show off". You know full well that by "honest and upstanding" I mean you're trying to look *innocent*. 

And your excuse is just flat out bullshit. Me and aiyanah both know you well enough to know that you don't give a darn about any of the shit you said in your reasoning. That's insincerity.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

First day bandwagon ftw 

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh ok. The way you worded it made it sound different. 

But can we atleast wait and see what he has to say?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

Jude just posted in the HoU game, so he might show up here any moment.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

*
[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay fuck this. This is just too perfectly fitting the description.

*[Vote Judecious]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

Told ya he'd come. I'm fuckin psychic.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Man today has been funny as hell for mafia games.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 20, 2011)

Jude comes in, votes and leaves...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

classic jude


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

Judecious why u voting LB? Any input on ur lynch situation? Answer me next day phase when u come to vote again


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

After all that, the fucker proves me wrong.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Judecious why u voting LB? Any input on ur lynch situation? Answer me next day phase when u come to vote again



He ain't gonna be alive next day phase, Cloud.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

I told you all, didn't I? He didn't even take in the fact he's getting bandwagoned. 

In b4 he votes next day phase again, without realizing he's been lynched (and continues to not realize it, since he just votes).


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

Did Jude even read the thread so far?


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> He ain't gonna be alive next day phase, Cloud.



 I know this


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I am willing to bet a sizable sum of money that Judeicious will come in this thread and vote for me since I am the first vote in this phase, without reading the rest of it and realizing he's being bandwagoned.
> 
> In true inactifashion


almost called it perfectly
he instead voted for your better half it seems 
*[change vote lynch judecious]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Judecious]*
> 
> Known inactifag. Just posts vote to avoid being modkilled, but never contributes anything.



Called it first.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious]*

That was perfect.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

but you never said inactifashion


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Didn't need to. It was implied.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

That was brilliant.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Called it first.


dont worry 
your the better half


----------



## Federer (Mar 20, 2011)

I lol'd. 

But still, the bandwagon is too easy. 

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*

For a change.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> But still, the bandwagon is too easy.
> 
> ...



If Judecious turns out mafia, you're sooooo gonna get killed 

And in perfect town style you'll turn out to be Siegfried or something.


----------



## Federer (Mar 20, 2011)

Chaos said:


> If Judecious turns out mafia, you're sooooo gonna get killed
> 
> And in perfect town style you'll turn out to be Siegfried or something.



My death would be town's loss, though. 

If I'm dead, I'm dead, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Juri (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol, he didn't even read the thread?

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

Low activity is a bummer


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its been a hilarious day phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

its day 1
what should we get active about?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 20, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Low activity is a bummer




HoU game is taking all the actives away.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

This game will pick up, don't worry


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

how is 6 pages in 4 hours "low activity"?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

Only when comparing it to the HoU one.


----------



## Federer (Mar 20, 2011)

People might think that, after James' 'active' day one phase.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree, this game has had over 100 posts so far, not to mention that James' game has double the players.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am simply not reading all of the stuff that will come when I sleep in the HoU game.

Its going to be about 30 - 40 pages by day phase 1 end.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

fireworks complained about inactivity in that game too

what the fuck? 

looks like someone is only pretending to have read these threads, complaining about inactivity just to seem like an active poster

tempted to lynch fireworks


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> how is 6 pages in 4 hours "low activity"?


the standards for activity these days are high
right now this thread has average activity
hou is stealing all the actives


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> I am simply not reading all of the stuff that will come when I sleep in the HoU game.
> 
> Its going to be about 30 - 40 pages by day phase 1 end.



I am really dreading going asleep and having to read through the clusterfuck of pages when i wake up /sad


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll read the updates and the 5 pages before.

92 players is clusterfuck personified.

This is far easier


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> the standards for activity these days are high
> right now this thread has average activity
> hou is stealing all the actives



he/she complained about inactivity in there too...

and i wouldn't say it's stealing actives, it just has more players


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGENDARYBEAUTY]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lunch Judecious]*


----------



## Federer (Mar 20, 2011)

Lunch? 

 

Nice one.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

Judecious just fucking negged me. 

OFF WITH HIS HEAD!


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> fireworks complained about inactivity in that game too
> 
> what the fuck?
> 
> ...



*Bitch lynch me and you'll be feeling it at the end of this phase *


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Bitch lynch me and you'll be feeling it at the end of this phase *



and why is that?


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and why is that?



*You'll need me later on.*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 20, 2011)

For killing me in the last SC game, and for being generally awesome-

*
[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 20, 2011)

After reading the previous pages, I'm not sticking up for Judecious but it is probably unwise for us to vote for him simply because he is inactive - especially this early within the game and considering the amount of people bandwagoning him I think it is a huge possibility the mafia is setting us up right now.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> After reading the previous pages, I'm not sticking up for Judecious but it is probably unwise for us to vote for him simply because he is inactive - especially this early within the game and considering the amount of people bandwagoning him I think it is a huge possibility the mafia is setting us up right now.



I remember the last game, and inactives near the end of the game took a potential town win away, by just bandwagoning and then leaving.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

its a first day lynch quit over thinking things. someone decided to go jude and it happened. next phase you can start to get suspicious. *[VOTE LYNCH JUDEECIOUS]* I'm still surprised no-one used day actions yet. people love using day actions on the first day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I remember the last game, and inactives near the end of the game took a potential town win away, by just bandwagoning and then leaving.



Feigned disgust


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

First day is always the best time to use day actions. the sweet randomness of chaos


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 20, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I remember the last game, and inactives near the end of the game took a potential town win away, by just bandwagoning and then leaving.



Yes but it is far too early to say that he will be inactive I think we should at least give one a chance to be active  within the thread before we start to lynch him. 

I'm gonna wait for this game to develop a little more before voting to lynch someone.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Feigned disgust



Hey, i didnt say it bothered me then, though


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

To be fair Agg.

He came in, posted a vote, and left, without even realizing his getting lynched.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh I wasn't even aware of that. Yeah I honestly think he'll simply be a person that bandwagons.

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

is jude a major mod on nf or something maybe that's why he gets distracted and never plays much in these? speaking of as much how come kasakuri hasn't been in a game for a while? 

that aside 3 possible day actions; as no actions have happened no-one has both soul weapons so no extra kill abilities. once hou game calms down one of them could use them. 

also haihachi is the most hax. rewind, forward and pause? seriously too much trolling potential. mind you most independents are awesome, so jealous.


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*

Had to take a break from HoU game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious.]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

*Players Vote [30/42]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Judecious]
2. Jαmes --> 
3. Chaos --> [LB] --> [Judecious]
4. aiyanah --> [WAD] --> [Judecious] --> [Fear] --> [Judecious]
5. Mangekyou SharingAL --> [Judecious]
6. Aggressor --> [Judecious]
7. VastoLorDae --> [Judecious]
8. Fear --> [Judecious]
9. Sajin --> 
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [Judecious]
11. WhatADrag --> [aiyanah] --> [Judecious]
12. Federer --> [aiyanah]
13. Judecious --> [LB] 
14. ★No Ceilings★ --> 
15. Shark Skin --> [Judecious]
16. Cubey --> 
17. JiraiyaTheGallant --> [Judecious]
18. CloudKicker --> [Fear]
19. gumby2ms --> [Judecious]
20. Amrun --> 
21. Bioness --> [Judecious]
22. Antlion6 --> [Sajin] --> [Judecious]
23. LifeMaker --> [Judecious]
24. Princess Ivy --> 
25. Chibason --> [Homestuck]
26. Fireworks --> [Judecious]
27. St. Lucifer --> [LB] --> [Judecious]
28. On and On --> 
29. Toreno --> [Judecious]
30. Cycloid --> [Judecious]
31. Cthulhu --> [Judecious]
32. Mastic --> [Judecious]
33. Grahf --> 
34. Homestuck --> [Fear]
35. Blackfeather Dragon --> [Judecious]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> [Judecious]
37. Platinum --> 
38. Mei Lin --> 
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [Judecious]
40. Thaddeus Griffin
41. NeoKurama
42. lambda --> [Judecious]

-----------------------------------------------
---Judecious [25]
---LegendaryBeauty [1]
---Fear [2] 
---aiyanah [1]
---Homestuck [1]
-----------------------------------------------*

*Players who have posted but didn't vote yet are in Blue.*
*Players who haven't posted yet are in red.*
*If anyone wants to use their day action, use it soon since I won't be online for long. Once everyone has posted I'll end the day phase and start the night phase.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

jude obvious townie
easiest bandwagon ever


----------



## Empathy (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious.]*


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> jude obvious townie
> easiest bandwagon ever



This sounds a little suspicious.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

try read me
you'll more than likely be wrong


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> jude obvious townie
> easiest bandwagon ever



Yeah it's 90% likely, or maybe not. Maybe he is mafia but they saw he had no chance when it was evident what a derp he is.

Either way, he's a liability as town, and thus I am glad he's out of the wya.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Too many Mafia votes supporting Jude



Homestuck said:


> *[vote lynch fear]*
> 
> he is putting way too much effort into this post just for a simple bandwagon vote
> 
> ...



Hear hear *[VOTE LYNCH Fear]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2011)

How about we day 1 WAD?


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah it's 90% likely, or maybe not. Maybe he is mafia but they saw he had no chance when it was evident what a derp he is.
> 
> Either way, he's a liability as town, and thus I am glad he's out of the wya.



Mafia vibe right here as well


----------



## Sajin (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems like there's no point voting for anyone other than Judelicious at this point but

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]
*

I can't not vote for LB on day one


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

That's the spirit Sajin.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch fear]*

Better reasoning than pro0mafia "go for the inactives."

Bandwagon way too fucking smooth for him to be mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

I whipped up quite the nice bandwagon.  Let's just hope he's mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

If he's not, you'll be looking might suspicious, LB.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

I would unlynch Judi, however, he negged me like a 5 year old, so he doesn't deserve my pity.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't risk my neck out this early for an inactifag. Especially after what happened in the HoU game.  You tell people not to spam, then three seconds later you're spite killed by fucking Temari. First time I've gotten Day One'd.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

we have 3 mafia's that will kill each other with venom
so why not lynch a non contributive player who will likely set off alarm bells later on and waste actions?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wouldn't risk my neck out this early for an inactifag. Especially after what happened in the HoU game.  You tell people not to spam, then three seconds later you're spite killed by fucking Temari. First time I've gotten Day One'd.



Not true. In the Dbz vs HST game you got lynched on day one.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to agree with Amrun here, looking at the amount of players voting for Judecious it seems to easy for the mafia as I said previously. In my opinion it seems like a waste of a vote really - I'm sticking to my original opinion on this 

*[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Not true. In the Dbz vs HST game you got lynched on day one.



Because I was bomb and _wanted_ to be lynched. Day One'd generally has the connotation of it being against your will. That one was voluntary and encouraged.


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch fear]*

have to check for myself now but what im reading from everyone else makes him seem hella suspect


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I would unlynch Judi, however, he negged me like a 5 year old, so he doesn't deserve my pity.


And why would you unlynch Jude?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Mafia scum teammate, no doubt.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

Day Phase Update Coming Up


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> And why would you unlynch Jude?


Fear seems a lot more suspicious



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mafia scum teammate, no doubt.



Actually no. But come to think of it, you accused Judi of mafia and no you are accussing me. That shows that you are blindly suspecting so:


*[Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

I voted Jude for being an inactifag. I mentioned you for reasons CloudKicker said. The fact that you're turning a blind eye to context and statements, while all the while intent on voting on someone else (as per your admission) makes you look even more suspicious.

I do believe we've found our day kill.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch Jude]*

Getting a vote in.


----------



## On and On (Mar 20, 2011)

never follow anything LB has to say. ever

WAD too


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

That would be fatal this game.

And for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I voted Jude for being an inactifag. I mentioned you for reasons CloudKicker said. The fact that you're turning a blind eye to context and statements, while all the while intent on voting on someone else (as per your admission) makes you look even more suspicious.
> 
> I do believe we've found our day kill.



Okay. Keep looking for anyone to be supsicious instead of yourself.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

]*Players Vote [37/42]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Judecious]
2. Jαmes --> 
3. Chaos --> [LB] --> [Judecious]
4. aiyanah --> [WAD] --> [Judecious] --> [Fear] --> [Judecious]
5. Mangekyou SharingAL --> [Judecious]
6. Aggressor --> [Judecious] --> [Fear]
7. VastoLorDae --> [Judecious]
8. Fear --> [Judecious]
9. Sajin --> [LegendaryBeauty]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [Judecious]
11. WhatADrag --> [aiyanah] --> [Judecious]
12. Federer --> [aiyanah]
13. Judecious --> [LB] 
14. ★No Ceilings★ --> [Judecious]
15. Shark Skin --> [Judecious]
16. Cubey --> [Fear]
17. JiraiyaTheGallant --> [Judecious]
18. CloudKicker --> [Fear]
19. gumby2ms --> [Judecious]
20. Amrun --> [Fear]
21. Bioness --> [Judecious]
22. Antlion6 --> [Sajin] --> [Judecious]
23. LifeMaker --> [Judecious]
24. Princess Ivy --> 
25. Chibason --> [Homestuck]
26. Fireworks --> [Judecious]
27. St. Lucifer --> [LB] --> [Judecious]
28. On and On --> [Fear]
29. Toreno --> [Judecious]
30. Cycloid --> [Judecious]
31. Cthulhu --> [Judecious]
32. Mastic --> [Judecious]
33. Grahf --> 
34. Homestuck --> [Fear]
35. Blackfeather Dragon --> [Judecious]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> [Judecious]
37. Platinum --> [Judecious]
38. Mei Lin --> 
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [Judecious]--> [Fear]
40. Thaddeus Griffin
41. NeoKurama
42. lambda --> [Judecious]

-----------------------------------------------
---Judecious [25]
---LegendaryBeauty [2]
---Fear [7] 
---aiyanah [1]
---Homestuck [1]
-----------------------------------------------*

*Players who have posted but didn't vote yet are in Blue.*
*Players who haven't posted yet are in red.*
*If anyone wants to use their day action, use it soon since I won't be online for long. Once everyone has posted I'll end the day phase and start the night phase.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2011)

*[vote change lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

 did not know you were in game.


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

Judecious is obviously getting lynched HS, ur vote change came across suspect as hell..


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

K                          .


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 [Update] 
"Siegfried and Apprentice make their kill."


Siegfried following nightmare trail for weeks finally finds a lead when he comes across with one of Soul Edge followers. 

Siegfried - "Where's Nightmare, you freak!"
Charade - "???!"

Siegfried strikes down Charade with Soul Calibur before he runs away. But as he reached for the body, Charade corpse lit up in a hellish blaze of fire. 

In the mean time Apprentice enters the governor territory. Under his master order, Apprentice begins to assassinate the Governor guards.

Shura - "How did you get here, do you wanna die!"
Apprentice - "I will kill the governor, no one will stop me."

Apprentice proved his might by defeating Shura. Now his one step closer to take out the Governor. Only got one more guards left. He points his assassin blade at the other guard.

Apprentice - "Your next."

------------------------------------------

Spawn Successfully [Steals] Soul Calibur Light Saber from Yoda

------------------------------------------



[Charade] Has Turned Into Inferno.

------------------------------------------



Thaddeus Griffin: [Shura] Has been killed by [Apprentice]*​


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

Are there any clues KH?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

No, this write up has no clues.

Siegfried should know who Charade is though.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 20, 2011)

Can Charade only be killed via lynch, or if we target him again can he die?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

soul edge mafia has a double protector now 
siegfried please dont reveal



On and On said:


> never follow anything LB has to say. ever
> 
> WAD too


things like this should never be said 
approach everyone neutrally every game


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can Charade only be killed via lynch, or if we target him again can he die?



If he gets attacked again, he will die.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can Charade only be killed via lynch, or if we target him again can he die?



It sounds like he will do on the next night kill etc.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*

I really hate inactifags a lot. But this seems to have better evidences.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Not convinced on the Fear wagon.


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

You are surrounded by these.
They are in the foundation of your Homes.

*Edit:* To be honest, BIRF, I don't even know why I'm being lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitch In Red Font > BIRF.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

Why vote Fear? Reasoning needed.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*
> 
> I really hate inactifags a lot. But this seems to have better evidences.


whats your reasoning for voting fear?
or is it just a vote change considering the jude lynch looks set to go?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> whats your reasoning for voting fear?
> or is it just a vote change considering the jude lynch looks set to go?



Pretty much.

There's about 5% spite in there though, because of his War Game shenanigans and how he really seems put off by my ego 

It's just pride in my power bro. I thought you'd get it


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't ever fucking think I have a grudge on you, WaD. Grudges are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

And my previous post somewhat hints who I am, it is up to you on how you interpret it.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

lol wad spite vote 
you have lost your happiness 



CloudKicker said:


> Judecious is obviously getting lynched HS, ur vote change came across suspect as hell..


if changing votes makes you sus i'll be looking sus as fuck later on it seems


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

why are you 3 ignoring the reason behind that lynch when it was clearly stated several times?

acting like nothing was ever said about it...

that's weird as fuck


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

who gave the reason for the lynch?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

St. Lucifer explictly stated he had no reason. He was the one who started the bandwagon. What reason have you guys for lynching him?


----------



## Fear (Mar 20, 2011)

For caring about Judecious' lynch.


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> St. Lucifer explictly stated he had no reason. He was the one who started the bandwagon. What reason have you guys for lynching him?



Wrong game buds.

I started the MSAL lynch.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

So many to keep track of.

U R MAFIA.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

anyway i'd rather keep fear around over jude
at least he is contributive

and lol even if wad is mafia i'll be much more inclined to keep him around this game


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm late as in this, too.


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Two BIRFs?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Two BIRFs?


indeed, there are two of them now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

My dupe, of course.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> anyway i'd rather keep fear around over jude
> at least he is contributive
> 
> and lol even if wad is mafia i'll be much more inclined to keep him around this game



This is like the first game in the last six or seven that I'm not the focus of Day 1.

I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> This is like the first game in the last six or seven that I'm not the focus of Day 1.
> 
> I'd like to keep it that way


you have highlighted yourself as a threat regardless of which side your on 
soak up the attention so i dont get any


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you have highlighted yourself as a threat regardless of which side your on
> soak up the attention so i dont get any



Bulletproof roles get 

(Please don't try to kill me tonight guys )

I really better be assigned bulletproof from now on in every game or else I'm dead.

Non bulletproof = WhatATroll


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Any suspicions on me yet?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> anyway i'd rather keep fear around over jude
> at least he is contributive
> 
> and lol even if wad is mafia i'll be much more inclined to keep him around this game



I agree with this. If anyone wants to deal with Fear (despite the lack of real reasoning), why not use a day action on him? Jude already has too many votes to turn them all towards Fear.

*takes a breath* Man, it's hard as fuck to keep track with 3 games at once (this, MK, and the HoU game).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

> I agree with this. If anyone wants to deal with Fear (despite the lack of real reasoning), why not use a day action on him? Jude already has too many votes to turn them all towards Fear.



You forget about the swords.

Voting power get.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2011)

3 games is nothing
you get used to that 
btw dont kill fear


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I get the idea now.

*[Change Vote Lynch Judeicious]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 20, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You forget about the swords.
> 
> Voting power get.



Ugh, i forgot about that.

Now I'm forgetting things due to constantly going back and forth between games.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2011)

we should make you the focus wad 

*[vote lynch whatadrag]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Alas, I am town this game.

Good role too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2011)

I dare anybody to come at me tonight. It will be very amusing.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 21, 2011)

Subscribing. Not going to bother reading day 1 spam posts.

*[Vote lynch Judecious]*

Okay, sooo we're going to get rid an inactive user..


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 21, 2011)

kill the inactive :WOW


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Let him be independent.

I pray


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 21, 2011)

Phase will end approximately 1 hour and 45 minutes. 

So still waiting for Maxi and Setsuka action.
-----------------------------------------------

*Players Vote [38/41]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Judecious]
2. Jαmes --> [WhatADrag]
3. Chaos --> [LB] --> [Judecious]
4. aiyanah --> [WAD] --> [Judecious] --> [Fear] --> [Judecious]
5. Mangekyou SharingAL --> [Judecious]
6. Aggressor --> [Judecious] --> [Fear]
7. VastoLorDae --> [Judecious] --> [HS]
8. Fear --> [Judecious]
9. Sajin --> [LegendaryBeauty]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [Judecious]
11. WhatADrag --> [aiyanah] --> [Judecious] --> [Fear] --> [Judecious]
12. Federer --> [aiyanah]
13. Judecious --> [LB] 
14. ★No Ceilings★ --> [Judecious]
15. Shark Skin --> [Judecious]
16. Cubey --> [Fear]
17. JiraiyaTheGallant --> [Judecious]
18. CloudKicker --> [Fear]
19. gumby2ms --> [Judecious]
20. Amrun --> [Fear]
21. Bioness --> [Judecious]
22. Antlion6 --> [Sajin] --> [Judecious]
23. LifeMaker --> [Judecious]
24. Princess Ivy --> [Judecious]
25. Chibason --> [Homestuck]
26. Fireworks --> [Judecious]
27. St. Lucifer --> [LB] --> [Judecious]
28. On and On --> [Fear]
29. Toreno --> [Judecious]
30. Cycloid --> [Judecious]
31. Cthulhu --> [Judecious]
32. Mastic --> [Judecious]
33. Grahf --> 
34. Homestuck --> [Fear]
35. Blackfeather Dragon --> [Judecious]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> [Judecious]
37. Platinum --> [Judecious]
38. Mei Lin --> 
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [Judecious]--> [Fear]
41. NeoKurama
42. lambda --> [Judecious]

-----------------------------------------------
---Judecious [25]
---LegendaryBeauty [2]
---Fear [7] 
---aiyanah [1]
---Homestuck [1]
---Hiruzen Sarutobi [1]
---WhatADrag [1]
-----------------------------------------------*

*Players who have posted but didn't vote yet are in Blue.*
*Players who haven't posted yet are in red.*
*If anyone wants to use their day action, use it soon since I won't be online for long. Once everyone has posted I'll end the day phase and start the night phase.*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 21, 2011)

have i voted yet? crap i'm losing track of everything


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> have i voted yet? crap i'm losing track of everything



Yes...on this same page no less 

Poor James.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 21, 2011)

So I guess this train's not stopping. I might as well hop on.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*

Sorry, broski, but you didn't even realize you had a wagon on you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 21, 2011)

Neo posted here. Not sure about grahf and not checking 'cause fucking alpha.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 21, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 1 
"Governor loses all of its guards!."


-------------------------------

"Apprentice continues killing the governors guards!."

Apprentice - "I am Apprentice and I will kill you all!"
Scheherzade - "I don't care who you are. I'll take you on! Don't resist and I promise I'll make it quick.!"
Apprentice - "How foolish!"

"Edge Master loses his Guard role since there is no more guards left to protect him!."

-------------------------------


Judecious: [Scheherzade] Has been [Lynched] 
-------------------------------

Night Phase 1 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 22, 2011)

*End Of Night Phase 1 

"WindStorm!."


"Seeing the two governor guards dead, Talim decides to create a  windstorm to stop the mafia attacks on the town! The Windstorm will last current night phase and the following day phase, therefore all mafia (except Zasalamel) cannot perform any actions in these two phase."

-------------------------------
[Zasalamel] - Failed to steal anything.
[Yun-Seong] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Hwang] - Failed to steal anything.
[Taki] - Used Smoke Bomb, Seong Mina, Rock and Sophitia has been role blocked this night phase and the day phase 2. 
-------------------------------

Day Phase 2 Begins
Send me your Day Phase actions via pm if you got one and if your not roleblocked.
Every single mafia member (Except Zasalamel) cannot perform any actions at this day phase other than vote and post. 
*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting results.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Well done, Talim.

With no leads, lynching someone will be hard.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Way to go my little loli.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

Judecious just _had_ to have that role, didn't he?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that's wonderful.

I feel like ganging back up on Fear, but I'd rather wait to see if anyone has any other results from their night actions worth a damn.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good thing this is only 12 pages :33


----------



## Chaos (Mar 22, 2011)

Quite a change from the 50 page one day phase madness in the HoU yea


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan idk who to lynch.  Will re-read the phase and weigh in later.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

I was really hoping he was mafia. But shit happens, especially to me. :/


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos said:


> If Judecious turns out mafia, you're sooooo gonna get killed
> 
> And in perfect town style you'll turn out to be Siegfried or something.



Wow, a townie, what a shock. 

I knew that bandwagon was too easy.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch legendarybeauty]*

For the time being.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

So, I'm at a loss


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Federer said:


> Wow, a townie, what a shock.
> 
> I knew that bandwagon was too easy.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't vote LB. Wrong vote.

Going to random vote myself however.

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

There was a role hint in the last post, by the way. I figured people are going to come after me since I lead this lynch, but it affected everyone (pro-town, that is).


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

The likely-hood of Judecious being a townie was almost certain. It's just that we were much lazy to scumhunt and find someone else to lynch. And you all know it's true.

Chances are most of the anti-town players are gonna stay quiet. Let's see what we get.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

To start a bandwagon based on instinct or to not.

zzz


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

I need to kill some dude or I die. Show yourself!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 22, 2011)

*Day Phase 2 [Update] 

"Fierce Battle."


Siegfried and Charade continues their fierce battle. Sometime during their battle, Siegfried finds an opening and unleashes critical finish in a desperate last strike to put down Charade for good.

Siegfried - "Servants of the evil sword will always lose to me!"

------------------------------------------


Blackfeather Dragon: [Charade] Has been killed by [Siegfried] 
------------------------------------------*

*No Ceiling asked to be modkilled, so he has been replaced by Marco.*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice job, Siegfried.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Good instincts, Siegfried.


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

Seriously, help me out bros.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

You seem to be hinting at Setsuka.

But if that's the case, you still have next phase too.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Or Maxi.

Let me read the entire thread () and see what I can find.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

Do eet, people!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

Hm. Things are going well on my end.


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2011)

What's with the deleted post of Chaos? He's suspicious. 
Also because there's something wrong with his replies. 

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> you have given sufficient evidence , *[Vote Lynch Judecious]*



Examine this post.

We all know, that Blackfeather ended up being a mafia member. To be honest, he jumped on the bandwagon for Judecious pretty swiftly, and I'm quite sure that the ''sufficient evidence' part was just any reason to jump on it since the result would hardly matter.



Toreno said:


> I'll reason with LB.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*



Similar to Blackfeather's vote, though even more suspicious. He voted _right after _Blackfeather did - which was probably Toreno following his footsteps and trying to vote for someone regardless of the reason.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Toreno often behaves like that. It is suspicious yes, but something to bear in mind


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Toreno often behaves like that. It is suspicious yes, but something to bear in mind



I hadn't even made a proper case about him yet, nor even voted to lynch him. You were pretty fast to defend him, wouldn't you say?


----------



## On and On (Mar 22, 2011)

mafia is gonna be hard to flesh out this game  they're going to hide - time to find the less active folks

thanks 4 the windwall, talim
nice job siegried
taki


----------



## Chaos (Mar 22, 2011)

Federer said:


> What's with the deleted post of Chaos? He's suspicious.
> Also because there's something wrong with his replies.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*



                          .


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos said:


> .



DEFEND YOURSELF. OR I'LL KILL YA.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 22, 2011)

Federer said:


> DEFEND YOURSELF. OR I'LL KILL YA.



I call bluff.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> I hadn't even made a proper case about him yet, nor even voted to lynch him. You were pretty fast to defend him, wouldn't you say?



It's not a defence just an observation  if his death ends up being demanded it's naught to me


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos said:


> I call bluff.



You're good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

So far, the only information I have is that Fear/aiyanah appear to be masons or mafia and Noitora/LB appears to be masons or mafia.

If one of the two pairs of characters die that are masons and are not any of those four, they need to die.

Other than that...hmmm...I've got nothing. I'd like to vote blindly based on instinct but this game doesn't need my shenanigans quite yet.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

People's relationships in this game seems strange than normal .


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm neither.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

I see what you mean.

Moving on then.

*[Vote Lynch chibason]*

Absolutely no substance behind this. Just one of my 'famous feelings'.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 22, 2011)

MSAL has dropped out of the game. Therefore he has been replaced by AznKuchikiChick .


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

event-less night phase 
bandwagoners posting again
motioning to lynch derps

*[vote lynch homestuck]*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> Moving on then.
> 
> ...



Bro, you've said that about me in a few games now. I know you're good, but I'm town in this game and my role could be useful. 


HOLD THE FUCK ON?!?!?! 

Why are you still not capitalizing my first initial, dude??


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*

Kill the cancer.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Toreno]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like this is going to be a tricky phase to get consensus...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


She contributes nothing.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> motioning to lynch derps





the way chaos interacted with fed just now makes me suspicious

*[vote lynch chaos]*

other than that i'm still worried about fear but i've noticed he's been acting differently all over the forum, not just here, so i dunno if it's really a tell or not


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

it is highly apparent that none of us here have an investigative role
if any of us do then lol it was likely wasted on a townie
thats what you get for following classic suspicions


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the way chaos interacted with fed just now makes me suspicious
> 
> *[vote lynch chaos]*
> 
> other than that i'm still worried about fear but i've noticed he's been acting differently all over the forum, not just here, so i dunno if it's really a tell or not



How? 

And no, please retract your vote. Chaos is a townie.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

I Wont die for voting late this time right ?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> How?
> 
> And no, please retract your vote. Chaos is a townie.



how do you know he's a townie?

i find it highly unlikely that a cop would step forward and expose himself just to defend someone who only has _two votes_, especially this early in the game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Bro, you've said that about me in a few games now. I know you're good, but I'm town in this game and my role could be useful.



Heh. I honestly don't recall that? It doesn't seem we interact much in mafia games! And I gotta say, you appeasing my ego makes me think like you're trying to coax me by stating my skills but have a subliminal implication that I'm off this time. I don't think so. The way you said your role "could be useful" is a very strange statement. Aren't we all useful? Every town player has to help contribute to a win here.

Honestly though, your reaction to just my vote has me more interested now 




> HOLD THE FUCK ON?!?!?!
> 
> Why are you still not capitalizing my first initial, dude??



I kind of do it just to mess with you . I initially at first for some reason thought it was lower case, but then when you became unnerved at it I thought it would be my little running gag with you


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

No, I'm not a cop.

But I do know for a _fact_ that he's a townie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> No, I'm not a cop.
> 
> But I do know for a _fact_ that he's a townie.



Now that's very interesting.

aiyanah last phase claimed your innocence, which led me to belief that you two were masons.

There's no group of three masons as far as I'm aware of.

I think I'm onto something here.


----------



## Federer (Mar 22, 2011)

The plot tickens.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*

This must die.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Now that's very interesting.
> 
> aiyanah last phase claimed your innocence, which led me to belief that you two were masons.
> 
> ...



Your onto something far off from the truth.

I believe if aiyanah said I was innocent, that could only mean one thing. I am not a mason, or a cop - but your going to have to trust me when I say Chaos is innocent.

I'm sure I posted a role hint way back last phase, refer to that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

LAWL at ppl all claiming to be Maisons


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Why didn't you react then when aiyanah asserted your innocence? Or did you think he was just blindly assuming so?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

i dont know if fear is allied with me
he does seem to be thinking about each vote though
so i would rather keep him around for now
thats why i said not to kill him
someone else is my partner though 
i'm surprised he's still alive
dont step forward yet bruh
we got this


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why didn't you react then when aiyanah asserted your innocence? Or did you think he was just blindly assuming so?



To tell you the truth, I never saw his claim.

Not to mention, why would I react in a manner so that anti-town members can easily spot it? Even if I sound like I'm decieving the town, staying ambiguous ultimately puts mafia off from killing me.

*Edit:* Well there you have it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Lack of night phase information is annoying.

And people don't want me to troll. I have to play serious


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

Aiyanah  words seems to be covering something .gulty?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

already dropped a hint as to who my partner is


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

I beleivr i understand your hint


----------



## Chibason (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Heh. I honestly don't recall that? It doesn't seem we interact much in mafia games! And I gotta say, you appeasing my ego makes me think like you're trying to coax me by stating my skills but have a subliminal implication that I'm off this time. I don't think so. The way you said your role "could be useful" is a very strange statement. Aren't we all useful? Every town player has to help contribute to a win here.
> 
> Honestly though, your reaction to just my vote has me more interested now


You ever noticed how people you call out have a way of dying shortly afterwords? 




			
				WAD said:
			
		

> I kind of do it just to mess with you . I initially at first for some reason thought it was lower case, but then when you became unnerved at it I thought it would be my little running gag with you



Oh...well then youre more awesome than I had realized


----------



## Mastic (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol last night phase was a total fail. 

And the day phase is also halted aswell for mafia, shit is gonna be very interesting this coming up NP.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

For that single, earlier question -- no, I'm not a mason.

But I did find two of the people I'm looking for. Just need a few more until things heat up.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch gumby2ms]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Following an aiyanah wagon because whatever 

*[Change Vote Lynch gumby2ms]*

I still got my eyes on you Chiba


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

You guys do realize you're going to be head-desking more the longer we keep AznKuchikiChick?

Though that's probably not worth losing ANOTHER potential townie.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

So mafia was roll-blocked. Well nothing to go off of, but least we didn't lose any pro town players.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

why are we believing Fear? I mean, he was the most suspicious guy here last round, but the moment he says trust me everyone does?


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Because that's the power I have, Saruderp-kun.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Lol last night phase was a total fail.
> 
> And the day phase is also halted aswell for mafia, shit is gonna be very interesting this coming up NP.



*[change vote lynch mastic]*

only a mafia would think that it was a "total fail"... they're the ones who got cockblocked

looks like you slipped up


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I am still not buying it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch mastic]*


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

I also found that statement of Mastic's weird.

A night phase where the mafia perform no action turns into a fail?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *[vote lynch Amrun]*



           . 

Didn't know you were in this game...


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

* [vote lynch Mastic] * 

That's a very sharp catch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch no one]*


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is lynching no-one at this stage really a good idea?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a tentative vote. I'm waiting for the phase to progress.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Aznchick has been lurking for some time now...


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, my suspicions at the moment rest on Mastic for the aforementioned statement.

Toreno for making a fairly lucid 'Oh mafia was role blocked, but we didn't lose any townies.'
It has a scent of being forced to me.

Edit: 

AZN is posting. Expect immediate hilarity.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Following an aiyanah wagon because whatever
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch gumby2ms]*
> 
> I still got my eyes on you Chiba


flawless bandwagoning


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

I think people jumped far too quickly on the Mastic Bandwagon. Makes me suspicious...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Toreno said:


> .
> 
> Didn't know you were in this game...



Nor did I know you still breathed in this one.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm suspicious when people jump a bandwagon without giving any reasoning at all, ala Bioness with two votes, one with no reasoning, the other with an apology to Jude.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Mastic is probably independent mafia if he's not town.

Speed of this wagon based on some fluff statement like that is questionable.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> I'm suspicious when people jump a bandwagon without giving any reasoning at all, ala Bioness.



But on the otherhand, many[if not all] of the people who voted for Mastic basically said "Well thats suspicious LYNCH HIM!"


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

happy to lynch bioness or gumby2ms
i'm surprised wad is the only one to hop on the gumby wagon


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I think people jumped far too quickly on the Mastic Bandwagon. Makes me suspicious...



Very true, mafia activity in this piece. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Nor did I know you still breathed in this one.



Ahaha, I'm watching you


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> I'm suspicious when people jump a bandwagon without giving any reasoning at all, ala Bioness with two votes, one with no reasoning, the other with an apology to Jude.



I'm not jumping on anything I've been "lurking" in here for the past 2 hours trying to find something to go on, and that's the only thing that really stuck out.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 22, 2011)

Mastic's post does look like a slip-up to me as well. *[Vote lynch Mastic]*

Not much to add here really.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

If Mastic can defend him/herself logically then I will consider the situation and achange my response.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzz

what can we do aiyanah

Really hope he's independent mafia. But that's not the best lynch option either, need to disassemble the organized ones.

People want to twist his statement in some mafioso manner. I guess. I consider it a failure too because unless someone presents legitimately good information, the night phase was in fact a failure and we may by all means have another mislynch which is to mafia's favor.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Ahaha, I'm watching you



I am untouchable at night....good luck with that fool!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

My guess was that Mastic was probably looking for kills and was dissappointed we didn't get any. Or he could have been dissappointed that some town were roleblocked via the smoke bomb.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am untouchable at night....good luck with that fool!



 

You'll slip up mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Mafia!? MAFIA!? I am the great "insert name here"! Do not try your mafia mind games with me! You will lose every time.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

Note Sajin's entry and exit with astounding speed to follow the current wagon, and then say he has nothing else to add.

Another person with two posts, although the first one was for LB.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> zzzzzz
> 
> what can we do aiyanah
> 
> ...


any lynch gets us more info
so i dont mind who we lynch (excluding one person in particular ofc)


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Note Sajin's entry and exit with astounding speed to follow the current wagon, and then say he has nothing else to add.
> 
> Another person with two posts, although the first one was for LB.



I am very suspicious of you now Antlion. You seem to be trying to scapegoat others due to their being some suspiciousness on you...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Note Sajin's entry and exit with astounding speed to follow the current wagon, and then say he has nothing else to add.
> 
> Another person with two posts, although the first one was for LB.



antlion6, I know you're a really good and underrated player and all...but you seem noticeably more chatty in this game than others.

Are you just trying to play the niche of "Town Scumhunter" as a cover for your true ambitions?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Well obviously if better options turn up lunch votes can change at the moment it's clutching at straws and verbal slips time


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mostly because no one is doing anything. 

I'm normally quite happy to make my few comments and progress, but the lack of discussion is hurting us. 

And I usually only ever comment If I have something to say that has not been said.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

I see you didn't reply to my post...


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

It was a general point to you both.

A scapegoat would normally be something insubstantial, whereas I am drawing people to discussion with valid issues. I was not aware I was suspicious before that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 22, 2011)

So who are we voting for? leads anything?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 22, 2011)

Read through the phase and I'm willing to bet Mastic's 'slip-up' was more like a fuck up. 

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

zzzzzz

Mastic is definitely not Soul Edge or Villains with this wagon.

We should go for someone better.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> It was a general point to you both.
> 
> A scapegoat would normally be something insubstantial, whereas I am drawing people to discussion with valid issues. I was not aware I was suspicious before that.



I stated I was suspicious of those who jumped on the Mastic wagon fast, that includes you.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 22, 2011)

For now

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

mastic is being towned 
i'll just watch


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi deleted his post .. . hmm


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

I merely agreed with HomeStuck that the statement was mildly suspicious, without voting for him I might add.

You would have to be crazy not to see how that statement can be interpreted as a mafia screwing up.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Seems this Mastic wagon is a go...

Mastic needs to come in here and defend himself if he's pro town.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

Ant gets killed even if he doesnt do anything 
I do't know what your up to this time


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Hiruzen Sarutobi deleted his post .. . hmm


I posted my suspicious list which consisted of everyone who hoped on the Mastic bandwagon. Then Chiba and Grahf posted, then their became too many so I deleted it.



Antlion6 said:


> I merely agreed with HomeStuck that the statement was mildly suspicious, without voting for him I might add.
> 
> You would have to be crazy not to see how that statement can be interpreted as a mafia screwing up.



I see how the post can be seen as mafia screw up, but IMO, it is more likley too be a screw up in general than a mafia one. Like a townie think it was a bad night since some town got roleblocked and no kills.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 22, 2011)

So we get a whole phase where mafia can't do shit and so far have no one to attack. cops dead or being stealth?

I'm impressed with talim though forgot about that one. haihachi has a bunch of super phase modulators as well. 

lol I got aiyanahed. I'm honored. 

got to leave town for day bee back in 8 or so hours hope this phase gets more leads.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah. I'm not participating in this stupidity.

Even if he's independent mafia, we should find a better lynch. Independents are capable of taking themselves out since they're not aware of each other. We need go for Soul Edge/Villains.

And quite a few of them are in here.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

*cough Toreno cough*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't buy anything you say Fear. Sorry.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

It's still early to turn this wagon around. Why don't we lynch Hiruzen?

Excuse me if you've hinted yet:

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

And the independents can't win with anyone else? They're screwed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

or the people saying Mastic is a waste of time be on his team,theres another way to look at it


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> zzzzzz
> 
> Mastic is definitely not Soul Edge or Villains with this wagon.
> 
> We should go for someone better.





aiyanah said:


> mastic is being towned
> i'll just watch



care to explain how either of you came to this conclusion?

oh wait sorry aiyanah you don't like explaining things 

this question just goes to drag then


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

No real leads 
Im not joining the mastic wagon until he responds. I'll hold on to my vote until the phase progresses a little more


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Simple. Someone would have argued far earlier before the wagon grew as large as it did exactly what I said. The likelihood of any of those two groups of five mafia simply giving up on their nakama that easily based on such a weak clue is unlikely.

You can misconstrue or misinterpret that as me defending him, if you like (not implying you are already). He may be an independent mafia like I said...I just don't like how I see 11 people in the thread and only four are posting at any time until an opportune wagon showcases itself.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*

Read through the entire thread, Mastic did fuckup, but still I think there could be better options. But I'll lynch him for now.


----------



## Mastic (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah guys cuz a mafia would totally slip up and purposely say "Oh damn it all was a total fail, we got cb'd"....

Be fucking real.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

It speaks....


----------



## Noitora (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

Man I keep arriving late.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Man I keep arriving late.



Now your doing the gay ass red font?


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Yeah guys cuz a mafia would totally slip up and purposely say "Oh damn it all was a total fail, we got cb'd"....
> 
> Be fucking real.



Who do find most suspicious of ur accusers?


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]* for inappropriate use of the n-word.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Ninja'd :/


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> *cough Toreno cough*



You really want to start a bandwagon on me...


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now your doing the gay ass red font?



 What, bruh?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah after that reaction I am going to stick with my vote on Mastic.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

All he can do is role hint as this stage.. except he'd have to role hint that he's mafia by the looks of it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mastic (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah Im not mad.... thats honestly how I always speak.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Mastic just mass edited his post, I am not change my vote for this.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> care to explain how either of you came to this conclusion?
> 
> oh wait sorry aiyanah you don't like explaining things
> 
> this question just goes to drag then


i'm working from my own suspicions
why dont you work from yours? 

look how fast the bandwagon formed on such weak reasoning
i doubt any mafia would give up their allies that easily
if the indepenent mafia aren't aware of who their allies are then he could be independent mafia
but whatevs

also i explain everything in as clear a manner as i can
if you dont get it, its not my fault your derping


----------



## Kurou (Mar 22, 2011)

So whats going on and who's going to die?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 22, 2011)

*Day Phase 2 [Update 2] 

"Maxi VS Yoda."


------------------------------------------

Maxi's search for Astaroth led him to the Jedi Master.

Maxi - "You remember me you freak!"
Yoda - "?????!"

Blinded by revenge, Maxi rage attacks Yoda.

Yoda - "A man obsessed with revenge cannot defeat me!"

Maxi was eventually defeated by Yoda.

------------------------------------------

[Maxi] Has failed to kill [Yoda]*

*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*

Obvious mafia is obvious...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Nicely done, Maxi.


----------



## Juri (Mar 22, 2011)

All possible reasons for this vote have already been given. Being unconvinced by his defense, I've decided to

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2011)

Phew! Spent 5 hours reading this thread and the roles and iv never played soul caliber before but ok ok 

*[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]*
That bitch got mad when someone wrote his name as "chibason" instead of "Chibason"


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder if mastic is Yoda


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch cccccchibason]*

Going back to my earlier suspect that provoked suspicious behavior


----------



## Mastic (Mar 22, 2011)

Exactly what defense is there to me making a comment about a fail on the mafia's part. 

Dont know how else to say thats how I speak, deal.

Do what yall want, its just another lost for the town and we dont really need any losses when this standstill for mafia is up this dayphase. My ability can be useful to the town if I prove myself a good crook.


----------



## lambda (Mar 22, 2011)

Mastic's mistake is so huge I can't believe a mafia would make it. He's littelary shouting "kill me!"


----------



## Chibason (Mar 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Phew! Spent 5 hours reading this thread and the roles and iv never played soul caliber before but ok ok
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]*
> That bitch got mad when someone wrote his name as "chibason" instead of "Chibason"



'bitch'? lol. If you read further WAD explained that he does that to me on purpose. I've mentioned it before. 

@WAD- I had no suspicious behavior. I underplayed my importance. I hoped you could see that without drawing me out further. 

That is the one flaw in your game. You have no problem sacrificing a townie if it nets you some clues. 

That is assuming you're actually a townie.. 

...or are you and AncientCoochieBitch partners?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm too busy keeping an eye on the HoU write-ups, so someone fill me in on what's going on here. Don't forget to list the top suspects.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

lol i wonder if maxi is a bandwagon troll?
did you try to troll the bandwagon or did you just attack wad?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol i wonder if maxi is a bandwagon troll?
> did you try to troll the bandwagon or did you just attack wad?



Why would he attack me?

Because I somewhat defended Mastic and would like to have known where my allegiances lie? If I was mafia, then this wagon is justified?

If only.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone fill me in on why Chiba is suspect.

I don't think I saw your argument WAD.

And AZN being AZN


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

who knows why anyone attacks anyone in these games? 
some just cling to a cliche when choosing actions
sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
hopefully maxi can drop a hint as to who yoda is on a later phase


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 22, 2011)

As of yet, I'll hold my vote. But i read back and saw that Vasto claimed himself as a bulletproof. I'll check the list in a little while.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

there is something odd about aiyanah's last few posts


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

someone else can confirm me innocent
so think again home


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Someone fill me in on why Chiba is suspect.
> 
> I don't think I saw your argument WAD.
> 
> And AZN being AZN



                                                 .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder who still believes that I am a townie after the HoU game?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

lol its dead now that the hou has opened up 
still not convinced about voting for mastic though


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, for bulletproofs, we got Yoda and Amy for town and Raphael for the Villains mafia. So there's only a 1/3 chance Vasto might be mafia.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

VLD claimed mafia bulletproof. 

77% proven.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless VLD is pulling our leg.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

There are more then one ways to be unkillable at night, idiot town. You gonna lead another misleading lynch on me like the bleach game?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 22, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> VLD claimed mafia bulletproof.
> 
> 77% proven.



To mathematically correct you, it's 66.66%.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 22, 2011)

You forgot to add in the additional 11% for just being VLD.


----------



## On and On (Mar 22, 2011)

@ "AncientCoochieBitch" 

still looking for someone to lynch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

On and On said:


> @ "AncientCoochieBitch"
> 
> still looking for someone to lynch



Just go Mastic at this point.

I'm saying fuck it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Mastic]*

Come at me bros.

I hope he's at least independent mafia, because he's that or town. He's surely not the other two.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 22, 2011)

Well OaO, this game pretty much halted since the HoU game is going on, so might as well wait for that game's nightphase to kick in. I'm done with this day phase.

Edit: I'll just follow Drag before going back to HoU.

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

lol vld
imma just watch the towning 

edit: *[change vote lynch jiraiyathegallant]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys, I would avoid bandwagoning, since Taki could seriously screw this entire game up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

What's her ability again?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

When she dies she unleashes a cloud of poison. Everyone who voted for her gets poisoned[and dies within 3 days].


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn, we have to be super careful not to lynch Taki.


----------



## On and On (Mar 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch mastic]*

bad reactions to pressure have been bad


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not too convinced about this lynch, but he isn't really defending himself - like a mafia with no hope.

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh shit that poison can kill me.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I wish I was Taki 

I hope Mastic is Taki


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH] *

Taki poison is fatal...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch mastic]*

Bad reaction to pressure is bad.

Guys, stop pretending like we can rely on wagon speed in this game.

Mafia with weapons TAKE AWAY votes from the wagon and could be relying on that tactic.

Vote mechanics are strange in this game -- don't forget it.

I remember because I was mafia in the last soul caliber game. :33  I'm surprised aiyanah forgot -- it actually makes me quite suspicious of him.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

everyone that voted gets poisoned 
holy shit taki better speak if we town


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 22, 2011)

Well HS do you know something that you felt so impulsed to bring that up?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

drag why did you change your mind about mastic?



aiyanah said:


> edit: *[change vote lynch jiraiyathegallant]*



considering this 

he keeps posting about how he's busy with the hou game, to excuse his lack of input in this thread

maybe doing it once could be expected, but to do it again... it just seems forced

trying to lay low and stay out of trouble while still looking like you're "trying" to be active


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

aiyanah, you are apart of the Vegeta FC, yet you show this act of cowardice.

If you die, you die like a man.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

HS knows that Mastic is his mafia buddy.

If Mastic is mafia, HS almost definitely is.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

Cops should investigate Mastic then. If he is Taki, we'll go for HS. Honestly, this whole Taki threat could be placed on anyone.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Well HS do you know something that you felt so impulsed to bring that up?





Amrun said:


> HS knows that Mastic is his mafia buddy.
> 
> If Mastic is mafia, HS almost definitely is.





St. Lucifer said:


> Cops should investigate Mastic then. If he is Taki, we'll go for HS. Honestly, this whole Taki threat could be placed on anyone.






EDIT: No. The reason I bring this up is because this is a senseless bandwagon, and I HATE bandwagons. I want everyone to think about their votes before just "hopping on the wagon". I can't say whether Mastic is town or not, but I think we should think more about our lynches before we just bandwagon.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

How senseless is it? he should defend himself.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

When your up against a bandwagon no matter what you say, it won't change. Unless you role reveal[which isn't allowed here]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

How senseless of you Hiruzen Sarutobi, maybe you will be the next to be lynched


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Reading through...

So Mastic slipped off by saying town failed but this statement obviously doesn't came from a mafia thus he's independent.
By his responses, he become suspicious? And where is the idea coming from that he is Taki?

Edit: Hiruzen's on team with Mastic?


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

Basically it's just to make town paranoid. Once people realized that there was a "Taki" in the game, bang, everyone's afraid to vote. Stop being derps.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

We do not believe he is Taki but lynching Taki would kill a lot of people. It was just brought up as a warning.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

A couple of people changed their vote once the Taki thing was mentioned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

Ivy your ass should be next.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Even if he is Taki:
*
Mafia *&* Independants* have likely jumped on the Mastic wagon to blend in and formulate some sort of persona to be considered as a townie if looked upon closely.

Regardless, the chances of Mastic being Taki is very, very unlikely. My initial proposal was to lynch Toreno, due to a slight amount of evidence and instinct. But it seems people would rather push this lynch all the way.

I can only conclude one thing: Mastic is either a mafia who has lost hope in refutting, or just an apathetic townie thus technically giving up and not giving much of a valid defense. I lean more towards the apathetic townie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Cops should investigate Mastic then. If he is Taki, we'll go for HS. Honestly, this whole Taki threat could be placed on anyone.



Uh.

Why?

Taki is town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Fear]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> aiyanah, you are apart of the Vegeta FC, yet you show this act of cowardice.
> 
> If you die, you die like a man.


my vote was never on mastic
i've just been watching this bandwagon the whole time


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Aw, I see... So basically, we're in a dead end here.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

if hiruzen scares us away from lynches by telling us they're all taki then we'll never lynch anyone


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Uh.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Taki is town.



The way people are talking about him made me think he was mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2011)

See this is why HS should not live long in mafia games. You fools always make this mistake, now he has you all scared.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Look at the role list guys


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

mastic already hinted at a role
its not taki


----------



## Juri (Mar 22, 2011)

Would be really lulzy if we're killing taki. :33


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad I'm still alive.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

What role did Mastic hint?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> What role did Mastic hint?



One of the dudes with "steal" ability



Mastic said:


> Exactly what defense is there to me making a comment about a fail on the mafia's part.
> 
> Dont know how else to say thats how I speak, deal.
> 
> Do what yall want, its just another lost for the town and we dont really need any losses when this standstill for mafia is up this dayphase. *My ability can be useful to the town if I prove myself a good crook.*




At least it seems that way.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2011)

its too obvious to miss 
*[change vote lynch st. lucifer]*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't understand. What's going on?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay then.

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

So, he claimed an ability to ''steal.''

There's 2 town roles with that ability, and 2 independants. 1/2 a chance of being either one. 
*
[Change vote Lynch Toreno]*

My initial vote.

I believe Mastic, to be honest. The reasoning for his lynch was platitudinous in the first place. Mentioning how the phase was a fail doesn't convey anything. Do you really think it would be that easy? A player who was not suspected even once prior to this vote, coming out and saying ''Damn, we got rollblocked.'' Yeah, very unlikely.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

Mitsurigi, show yourself!!


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> Mitsurigi, show yourself!!



, we really need to find this dude.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

Toreno said:


> , we really need to find this dude.



Hi Mitsurigi.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> Hi Mitsurigi.



Not me.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> So, he claimed an ability to ''steal.''
> 
> There's 2 town roles with that ability, and 2 independants. 1/2 a chance of being either one.



really bad math, there are 7 independent thieves and 2 mafia thieves, so it's more like a 1 in 6 chance, but even that's only if you assume he's telling the truth

i don't know why you're giving these nonsensical numbers

actually you are just doing and saying so many fucking weird things in this game, i don't trust you at all

*[change vote lynch fear]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

I am actually pretty sure Mastic is independent thief from the way he said it, looking again.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh snap, I didn't see them.

Oh well, I still think he's telling the truth.

Sometimes Homestuck, I find you very, very strange.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

Mitsurigi = Toreno?
Mitsurigi = Mastic?

Lynch one, I'll kill other.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> I believe Mastic, to be honest. The reasoning for his lynch was platitudinous in the first place. Mentioning how the phase was a fail doesn't convey anything. Do you really think it would be that easy? A player who was not suspected even once prior to this vote, coming out and saying ''Damn, we got rollblocked.'' Yeah, very unlikely.



platitudinous

just fucking NO

you do not talk like that, at all

so fake

and your reasoning is ridiculous, his reaction was the same kind of reaction you'd see from a million other careless mafias so many times before, it was a perfectly justifiable lynch


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> Mitsurigi = Toreno?
> Mitsurigi = Mastic?
> 
> Lynch one, I'll kill other.



 

Whats the reason for lynching/killing me?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree that the use of the word platitudinous by Fear is quite odd.

If I said it, it wouldn't be THAT weird, but Fear?


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh wow, now I'm weird because I can't use words of my choice.

Quality scumhunting there.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't call you scum for it, but honestly, it is out of character for you.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

@Toreno

Cause you're Mitsurigi, scum!!


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

How do I usually talk/type (whatever) then?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

try not being so blatantly pretentious

it gives away the fact that you're... you know... pretending


----------



## Hero (Mar 22, 2011)

*What's happened so far? *


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't usually use words like that or go out of your way to be so cautious to appear town.


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

It's in my character, ambiguity.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 22, 2011)

Marco said:


> @Toreno
> 
> Cause you're Mitsurigi, scum!!



Nope, wasting your time.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

Using big words doesn't make you ambiguous.

In this case, it's making you look disingenuous.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Well..Not trusting Fear.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2011)

People, Mitsurigi is a threat to both mafias and town. Just tell me who he is.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck it *[Vote Lynch Mastic]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait, I don't even understand what's being said in this exchange here. 

So apparently, it's ''fake'' or out-of-character for me to use words generally large all so I can appear as if I am a townie?

I don't know whether that's an insult to my intelligence or just.......


----------



## Marco (Mar 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mastic]*

Mitsurigi!!


----------



## Fear (Mar 23, 2011)

But if ''out-of-character-word-using'' is a valid reason for you to lynch me, then be my guess.


----------



## Friday (Mar 23, 2011)

Marco: claiming vigi this early in the game is dangerous..


----------



## Mastic (Mar 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> mastic already hinted at a role
> its not taki







Amrun said:


> I am actually pretty sure Mastic is independent thief from the way he said it, looking again.



Definitely not independent. Just think about it, the only thieves that failed were Hwang, Yun Seong, and Zasalamel.

If I was the truly the latter, do you really think I would've even dared to mention the fact that NP was a total fail. 



Amrun said:


> I agree that the use of the word platitudinous by Fear is quite odd.
> 
> If I said it, it wouldn't be THAT weird, but Fear?





Fear said:


> Oh wow, now I'm weird because I can't use words of my choice.
> 
> Quality scumhunting there.



Lol bro the reason why I was even called out was because of how I worded something. 



Marco said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Mastic]*
> 
> Mitsurigi!!



What in the hell is this... 

Im watching you bro.


----------



## Juri (Mar 23, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Marco: claiming vigi this early in the game is dangerous..



he's probably.



> *SETSUKA: Samurai Mistress*
> [Avenger] - Setsuka can send a name to the game mod per day to kill a player. If Mitsurugi dies, Setsuka will lose this ability and become a Generic Townie. If Mitsurugi is alive by the end of day phase 3 then Setsuka would fail to avenge her masters death and therefore she will commit suicide.



and doesn't want to die.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the night phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

So we got an independent?

Great.

Can someone use some day actions now? I'm bored.


----------



## Marco (Mar 23, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Marco: claiming vigi this early in the game is dangerous..



I'm not one for long.


----------



## Marco (Mar 23, 2011)

We can't use actions this day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

See you guys next day phase then.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

I think day actions are used up.  We got a mafia member - remember?

And then someone else failed a kill.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

It's only the mafia who can't use actions in the day phase.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 23, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Definitely not independent. Just think about it, the only thieves that failed were Hwang, Yun Seong, and Zasalamel.
> 
> If I was the truly the latter, do you really think I would've even dared to mention the fact that NP was a total fail.



Hmm, well then. By that logic I could see why you would say what you said.

*[Change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 23, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 23, 2011)

lol all that and I was gone all day and nothing. nothing changes. definitely like the reactionary attempts better then the actual run on mastic. 

cops found townies is the only thing that makes sense. mafia actions were big and alot of spectators and other unusual cop types need them to find mafioso.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 23, 2011)

*[Vote Chaos]*

I have a good reason for doing this


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 23, 2011)

*Players Vote [30/39]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Mastic] --> [AznKuchikiChick]
2. Jαmes --> 
3. Chaos --> [Chaos]
4. aiyanah --> [Homestuck] --> [gumby2ms] --> [JiraiyaTheGallant] --> [St. Lucifer]
5. AznKuchikiChick --> [Chibason]
6. Aggressor --> [Mastic]
7. VastoLorDae --> [Amrun] --> [AznKuchikiChick] --> [Fear]
8. Fear --> [Toreno] --> [Mastic] --> [Toreno]
9. Sajin --> [Mastic]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [AznKuchikiChick] --> [No Lynch]
11. WhatADrag --> [Chibason] --> [gumby2ms] --> [Chibason] --> [Mastic] --> [No Lynch]
12. Federer --> [Chaos]
14. Marco --> [Mastic]
15. Shark Skin --> [Mastic] --> [No Lynch]
16. Cubey --> 
17. JiraiyaTheGallant --> [Mastic]
18. CloudKicker --> [Mastic]
19. gumby2ms --> [No Lynch]
20. Amrun --> [LB] --> [Mastic] --> [aiyanah]
21. Bioness --> [Mastic]
22. Antlion6 --> []
23. LifeMaker --> [Mastic]
24. Princess Ivy --> []
25. Chibason --> [Mastic]
26. Fireworks --> [No Lynch]
27. St. Lucifer --> [Hiruzen Sarutobi] --> [Mastic]
28. On and On --> [Mastic]
29. Toreno --> [Mastic] --> [No Lynch]
30. Cycloid --> [Mastic]
31. Cthulhu --> []
32. Mastic --> [Shark Skin]
33. Grahf --> [Mastic]
34. Homestuck --> [Chaos] --> [Mastic] --> [Fear] --> [Chaos]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
37. Platinum --> [Mastic]
38. Mei Lin --> []
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [AznKuchikiChick]
41. NeoKurama --> []
42. lambda --> [Fear]

-----------------------------------------------
---Mastic [13]
---AznKuchikiChick [2]
---Shark Skin [1]
---Chaos [2]
---Toreno [1]
---St. Lucifer [1]
---Chibason [1]
---Fear [2]
---aiyanah [1]
---No Lynch [6]
-----------------------------------------------
Day Phase will end in approximately 8 hours and 25 minutes. I'm going to end it early if nothing happens.*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah the whole mastic idea is pretty shit. but I do have to get a vote in .... *[VOTE NO LYNCH]* I'll join the nay sayers.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, it's pretty much like we're still on day one after last night, in effect. hard to find a decent target


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

at least mafia didn't kill anyone


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 23, 2011)

True, that's the only solace


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

this phase is dead though
doesn't look like anyone will change their votes for mastic
so i'm leaving this phase as is


----------



## lambda (Mar 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Fear]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *[Vote Chaos]*
> 
> I have a good reason for doing this



guys this means he's a mafia godfather trying to use soul edge on himself

if you remember the first soul calibur game i was siegfried, and when i asked kakashi if i could use the sword's votes on one person while using my normal vote on a different person, he told me you have to vote for the same person you're using the sword on

chaos is trying to take votes off himself

*[change vote lynch chaos]*

i will probably get killed for this but who gives a shit


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> guys this means he's a mafia godfather trying to use soul edge on himself
> 
> if you remember the first soul calibur game i was siegfried, and when i asked kakashi if i could use the sword's votes on one person while using my normal vote on a different person, he told me you have to vote for the same person you're using the sword on
> 
> ...



interesting. but why would he need to do that now?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> interesting. but why would he need to do that now?



probably thinks someone with a sword is voting for him or is just being overly precautious incase someone votes for him later

if you can come up with another explanation then i will change my vote

unless there is a role that requires a person to vote for himself then he is a mafia godfather attempting to use soul edge

i wager my balls on it


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh i don't disbelieve you, i'm just wondering why he'd do it now when there's an obvious other wagon going on 

If he's being overly cautious he hasn't fooled you then i guess


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

i am amazed that no one is wagoning on this 

amazed

what other "good reason" could he possibly have? there isn't one

someone at least attack him or steal his sword tonight to confirm, jesus

if they kill me for busting him and no one even does shit to him i'm going to cry blood


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

not convinced on wagoning chaos
investigate him instead
if he's still sus next day have someone attack him


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

you can't investigate a godfather and you know it

you two sound like independents to me, wanting him kept alive so you can steal his shit, maybe one of you's a mafia thief

chaos being godfather could also explain why that suspicious bastard fear was defending him


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

thats why i said if he continues to raise suspicions attack him


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah so that you have a chance to steal his shit before we kill him right? scum tier

 i just realized how hard it's going to be to lynch people with weapons... all the people in both mafia factions will want them to be kept alive so they can steal their shit, and all the people who are independent will feel the same 

so almost half the people in the game will avoid lynching godfathers 

and both soul edge swords will probably be used to make it even harder to lynch them 

minus 8 votes right there 

god


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, sorry to dissapoint you but i'm not able to steal weapons


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]
*
Getting a vote in...


----------



## Chaos (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude. I had one vote for me. You seem to take me for the most stupid godfather ever. I'm trying to build something up here bro, it might help big time later on in the game.

But w/e, if you really think I'm such a big idiot, feel free to vote/kill me


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

bullshit defence, what are you trying to set up?

i don't see any roles that require you to vote for yourself, other than the holders of soul edge swords

you fucked up, probably thought no one would remember that's how the swords work



LifeMaker said:


> Well, sorry to dissapoint you but i'm not able to steal weapons



so i guess you're just a mafia member who wants him kept alive, either because he's your boss or because you're in the other team and you want your team's thief to be able to steal from him


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Wrong again  you're good at this


----------



## Chaos (Mar 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> bullshit defence, what are you trying to set up?
> 
> i don't see any roles that require you to vote for yourself, other than the holders of soul edge swords
> 
> ...



Go reread the role list and think a little bit. Come back when you actually know what you're talking about.

Kthxbye.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't see a godfather doing that for like one vote.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay someone with common sense


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

Homestuck vs the World.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

chaos wagon is unfounded


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

you're unfounded


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

It was definitely a good catch, Homie. It's something to keep an eye on.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll just sit here in my corner, and laugh at the shenanigans, and wait til the end of the game where I can really wreak havoc


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

mafia dicks everywhere


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

wad has the right plan


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 23, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'll just sit here in my corner, and laugh at the shenanigans, and wait til the end of the game where I can really wreak havoc



What?

Your going to wreak havoc later on?

To my knowledge the only roles that gain power the longer the game goes on are Nightmare and Zasalamel. Former gaining additional night kills and immortality, and the latter gaining knowledge of all roles on the seventh phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> What?
> 
> Your going to wreak havoc later on?
> 
> To my knowledge the only roles that gain power the longer the game goes on are Nightmare and Zasalamel. Former gaining additional night kills and immortality, and the latter gaining knowledge of all roles on the seventh phase.



Interpreting my hint wrongly.

I've dropped enough as it is. Can't be blatant in this game or else KH comes down with the swift modkill.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 23, 2011)

But, but, your always evil.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

aren't we all?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 23, 2011)

is that a hint i just saw :33 Aiyanah is mafia ?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 23, 2011)

Blurgh.

I've changed my mind and think Mastic is probably a town who just made a mistake on his sentence, but I don't see anyone else that outstandingly suspicious who will get lynched with the time remaining.


----------



## Fear (Mar 23, 2011)

It wasn't even a mistake.

The sentance could be interpreted in other ways, I personally think he just mentioned that it was bad phase for mafia, hence the laughing emoticon he used.

God damn him if I am wrong.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Blurgh.
> 
> I've changed my mind and think Mastic is probably a town who just made a mistake on his sentence, but I don't see anyone else that outstandingly suspicious who will get lynched with the time remaining.


mastic made it clear he wasn't mafia 
whatevs
i ain't even following this phase anymore 



Mei Lin said:


> is that a hint i just saw :33 Aiyanah is mafia ?


indeed
we are all mafia 
but which mafia?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll ask your *partner* tonight


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 23, 2011)

*Players Vote [32/39]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Mastic] --> [AznKuchikiChick]
2. Jαmes --> 
3. Chaos --> [Chaos]
4. aiyanah --> [Homestuck] --> [gumby2ms] --> [JiraiyaTheGallant] --> [St. Lucifer]
5. AznKuchikiChick --> [Chibason]
6. Aggressor --> [Mastic]
7. VastoLorDae --> [Amrun] --> [AznKuchikiChick] --> [Fear]
8. Fear --> [Toreno] --> [Mastic] --> [Toreno]
9. Sajin --> [Mastic]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [AznKuchikiChick] --> [No Lynch]
11. WhatADrag --> [Chibason] --> [gumby2ms] --> [Chibason] --> [Mastic] --> [No Lynch]
12. Federer --> [Chaos]
14. Marco --> [Mastic]
15. Shark Skin --> [Mastic] --> [No Lynch]
16. Cubey --> 
17. JiraiyaTheGallant --> [Mastic]
18. CloudKicker --> [Mastic]
19. gumby2ms --> [No Lynch]
20. Amrun --> [LB] --> [Mastic] --> [aiyanah]
21. Bioness --> [Mastic]
22. Antlion6 --> []
23. LifeMaker --> [Mastic]
24. Princess Ivy --> [Mastic]
25. Chibason --> [Mastic]
26. Fireworks --> [No Lynch]
27. St. Lucifer --> [Hiruzen Sarutobi] --> [Mastic]
28. On and On --> [Mastic]
29. Toreno --> [Mastic] --> [No Lynch]
30. Cycloid --> [Mastic]
31. Cthulhu --> []
32. Mastic --> [Shark Skin]
33. Grahf --> [Mastic]
34. Homestuck --> [Chaos] --> [Mastic] --> [Fear] --> [Chaos]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
37. Platinum --> [Mastic]
38. Mei Lin --> []
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [AznKuchikiChick]
41. NeoKurama --> []
42. lambda --> [Fear]
-----------------------------------------------
---Mastic [14]
---AznKuchikiChick [2]
---Shark Skin [1]
---Chaos [3]
---Toreno [1]
---St. Lucifer [1]
---Chibason [1]
---Fear [2]
---aiyanah [1]
---No Lynch [6]
-----------------------------------------------
Day Phase will end in approximately 2 hours. Let me know if something is wrong in the vote count.*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I'll ask your *partner* tonight


i wouldn't be disappointed if you killed him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Scumdar beeping like curzy.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 23, 2011)

@ Homestuck: How does me not contributing much and my "forcing" of words make me suspicious? I was just bored of this game at the time because nothing was happening.

If anything, you should be going for VLD, unless he's your partner in crime.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel like wearing a Taki set.  She's my favourite character. But no, I'm not Taki.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 23, 2011)

When does this phase end?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 23, 2011)

*Votes - *

*I'm going to end the day phase now since I have to go out soon. So no more votes will count. Doing the write ups. 

Also there will be double lynch.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

disgonnabegood.jpg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Necrid used his ability?

Chaos gonna die. Hope Necrid is on the money!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 23, 2011)

double lynch?  
i hope you have chosen your target wisely


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 23, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 2 

"Double Lynch!."


"The wind storm finally clears up.
Necrid has used his [Double-Lynch] role therefore 
the player with the second highest votes will be lynched!
If your not sure how that player got lynched, 
make sure you check out the role lists."

-------------------------------

"Maxi gets up from his embarrassing defeat against the Jedi Master! A town member approaches him."

Yun Seong - "Ha ha ha! You look like an idiot!"
Maxi - "I'm going to break you!"

"Enraged Maxi and Yun Seong immediately enters into a battle! Maxi with no time to waste uses Critical Finisher on Yun Seong so he can continue his search for Astaroth. Meanwhile Heihachi used his watch created by the scientist Boskonovitch to go back in time without the instructions on how to use it. He clicks the wrong button causing the time-watch to explode, sending him into another dimension."

-------------------------------


Mastic: [Yun-Seong] Has been [Lynched] 
-------------------------------


AznKuchikiChick: [Heihachi] Has been [Lynched]
-------------------------------
Night Phase 2 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

*End Of Night Phase 2 

"Mafia attacks failed!."


-------------------------------
[Zasalamel] - Successfully steals [Fire Sword]
[Yoshimitsu] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Mitsurugi] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Algol] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Tira] - Successfully steals [Soul Calibur-Sword]
[Apprentice] - Failed to steal anything. 
-------------------------------
[Taki] - Used Smoke Bomb, Hwang, Amy and Siegfried has been role blocked this night phase and the day phase 3. 
[Taki] - Used posion dagger to Attack [Federer], he is now poisoned and will die after 3 day phase.
[Algol] - Firesword attack failed.
[Algol] - Ice Sword attack failed.
-------------------------------
WhatADrag: [Yoda] was forced by [Darth Vader] to reveal his identity.
Antlion6: [Yoshimitsu] was forced by [Yoda] to reveal his identity.
-------------------------------
[Necrid] - Copied ability [Force]. 
[Mitsurugi] - Used Role Steal on Olcadan to steal [Weapon Master].
-------------------------------
"Once the deadly windstorm disappeared, Nightmare, Voldo and Astaroth picks up their weapon and advance to the town each going after different opponent, but to enter the town all three have to go through the bodyguard."

Ashlotte - "Please, tell me who you are.!"

Voldo - "????.!"
Nightmare - "How dare you stop me, you deserve nothing less...than the destruction of your soul!"

Ashlotte - "You monsters, give me your weapons or I won't show mercy!"

Astaroth - "You're pathetic... Go away!!"

"Astaroth, Nightmare and Voldo destroys Ashlotte who has brought enough time to save the governor, honorable warrior and the Jedi master. Nightmare devours Ashlotte soul and Astaroth loses his [Killer] role.."

-------------------------------


JiraiyaTheGallant: [Ashlotte] Has been killed by [Astaroth], [Nightmare] and [Voldo] 
-------------------------------

Day Phase 3 Begins
Send me your Day Phase actions via pm if you got one and if your not roleblocked.
Also I used random.org to decide who gets roleblocked by the smoke bomb.
If your action is not on the phase result, you have been role blocked. 
James has been modkilled and replaced by Sypher
*​


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Why did they ALL kill him?

Weird night phase.

*[vote lynch antlion6]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Whoever roleblocked me for last night and this phase is the biggest douche ever.

If you're pro-town, derp. You just wasted two roleblocks. If you're mafia, fuck you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

JtG 

Reveal my identity, you did, Skywalker.

You ain't escaping this game, Yoshimitsu 

Knew you were just pretending to play pro-town 

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*

Even if Amrun is mafia and is only happy to get an independent lynched, he could become a ridiculously huge threat later 

I already have an idea on who most of the mafia bastards are anyways.

Can't role reveal who they are, but Amrun is one of them.

EDIT: Meant to vote Antlion6, but make sure you get her next


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

so who are we lynching?

edit:  jtg
targeted by 3 people over night


----------



## Chaos (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*

Confirmed danger is confirmed.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 is Yoshimitsu. It's in the write-up.

Lynch him, yes? I  need to go check the role list.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

*YOSHIMITSU*: *Samurai Ninja*
*[Steal]* - Yoshimitsu can send one name to the game mod per night. If that player has got anything, Yoshimitsu will steal one item/weapon off that player.
**[Suicide]* - Yoshimitsu can send 5 name to the game mod at night phase when he wants to use suicide attack. This suicide attack will only effect 5 players name which Yoshimitsu submitted to the game mod. At the cost of his life, Yoshimitsu will, Kill 1 player, Permanently Role Block 1 player, Remove all power from 1 player and turn them into generic townie/mafia, Role reveal 1 player, Cause 1 player to go blind and therefore all roles that player has will be randominized. 
**[Teleport]* - Yoshimitsu can use this ability to teleport into the future. When he uses this ability in the day phase he will teleport into the next day phase and therefore he will not exist in the current day phase and the following night phase. If he uses it in the night phase he will teleport into the next night phase. This ability can only be used once. This ability automatically activates when Yoshimitsu gets attacked. 



Can this fucker even be lynched?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

Just so you all know, JTG wasn't targetted, he saved 3 players who was targetted.  

Town should thank him.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch antlion6]*

he's probably gonna teleport


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

Buy Antlion's allegiance. Find me Mitsurugi!!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Just so you all know, JTG wasn't targetted, he saved 3 players who was targetted.
> 
> Town should thank him.


 

Hero.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

yoshimitsu bro, its time for you to go 
*[vote lynch antlion6]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 24, 2011)

@Amrum

He can only escape justice one time, so why not destroy that while we can


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Just so you all know, JTG wasn't targetted, he saved 3 players who was targetted.
> 
> Town should thank him.


lolwut
mvp get


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I was surely targeted.

Anyways, Amrun is mafia so day kill her please.

I have evidence but I can't role reveal her and blah blah.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

J man was always a Hero 

*[lynch ANT]*
I am liking how mafia gets Mut this past two phrases ;


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag is definitely mafia since he's not an idiot.

I'm not mafia and if you think so, you're stupid.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I was surely targeted.
> 
> Anyways, Amrun is mafia so day kill her please.
> 
> I have evidence but I can't role reveal her and blah blah.



Why don't we wait and switch after Yoshi is forced to use his teleport?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag is not mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Then he must be retarded, because neither am I.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Do go after Princess Ivy or Antlion6??? Both are independants...also:


I WAS RIGHT ABOUT HIM BEING MAFIA!


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol at 'WAD is definitely mafia ;)


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun, WAD is confirmed townie.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 24, 2011)

* [vote lynch antlion6] *

and WAD is definitely not mafia


----------



## Mastic (Mar 24, 2011)

Aznchick got lynched with me, atleast last phase wasnt a total waste.

Deuces GL townies. :33


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Antlion6]*

That was easy.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh right Azn was lynched so:

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

No, he's not a confirmed townie.  How the hell is he a confirmed townie?

Either way, I'm not mafia, so he's wrong.

Him saying he has evidence against me makes me think he is mafia because that is IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Ivy is no threat to us yet,Hiruzen what are you trying ;;3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Then he must be retarded, because neither am I.



I would think that you'd use a better defense than the go-to that everyone uses when I accuse them.

"lol WAD ur so dumb".

I used an ability on you that deducing from the write-ups, clues me in to your identity. 

Sorry 

You is mafia.

You didn't even read the write-ups where I was clearly role revealed as Yoda 

When you're town, you analyze the shit out of them.

Sorry, Amrun.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Antlion6]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

@Amrun LOL SO HARD


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]

*WaD a Bulletproof again? I'm starting to think he's asking for these roles. 
Amrun, it's not like you too hastily lynch someone, especially when WaD is a confirmed untouchafag. I was under the impression that you read write-ups very carefully, and think about things before you propose a lynch. A slip-up, on your part.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

The write up confirmed him as townie. Now I'm certain you're mafia. MITSURUGI GET?? Pl0x.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch Antlion6]
> 
> *WaD a Bulletproof again? I'm starting to think he's asking for these roles.



I actually didn't ask 

I'm glad as fuck I got it though. Maxi would have towned the fuck out of me.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

If anyone knows who Mitsurugi is, tell me please so I can kill him.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

amrun's definitely mafia 
or an unhelpful townie
who knows? 

btw can yoshimitsu even be lynched?
otherwise it might be best to just rb him over night and have siegfried kill him


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

But, WAD, you are WRONG.

Tell me exactly what you did and HOW you did it, so I can tell you how you're wrong.

I don't mind role-revealing that much, since several people seem to know my identity know based on the write-ups. I do need to go and see if those are town or mafia, though.

But still, all the mafias don't know me, and we really don't want them to... It would be bad.

You're Yoda, so explaining your evidence can't be bad at this point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

This page makes me laugh 

But, WAD, you are WRONG.



> Tell me exactly what you did and HOW you did it, so I can tell you how you're wrong.
> 
> I don't mind role-revealing that much, since several people seem to know my identity know based on the write-ups. I do need to go and see if those are town or mafia, though.
> 
> But still, all the mafias don't know me, and we really don't want them to... It would be bad.



I already said I used my ability on you. I obviously used my role reveal thingamajig on Antlion6, so therefore, as Yoda, I used my other ability.

Sorry if you're not in fact mafia, but all evidence seems to suggest that you are. I can't be at fault for assuming so based on the write-up.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

*YODA*: 
*[Bulletproof]* - Yoda can only be killed through lynch.
*[Judgement]* - Yoda can permanently remove 1 ability from the chosen player. Cannot remove [Godfather] [Relations] and other specific roles. Yoda can use this ability twice.
**[Force]* - Yoda can use the power of the force to make a player reveal their identity in night phase. This ability can only be used once. If its used on Zasalamel or a player with [Innocent] role then this ability will fail. Therefore Yoda can use it again one more time.



So you removed an ability from me?  What did you remove, and how on earth would that make me mafia?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

Just like to point out something since I got asked couple of times on this...



> Roles which have[*] beside them means these roles cannot be role blocked.



Roles which have that [*] marked besides them means that role can never be roleblocked unless stated. So for example, if Sophitia gets role blocked, her Relation role will be immune but her [Double Vote] role will be blocked.



> SOPHITIA:
> *[Relation] - Sophitia is aware of Cassandra identity and may communicate with her.
> [Double Vote] - Sophitia has double voting power.





Fireworks said:


> *What's the point of lynching him if he can teleport? What kind of role is this KH?*



Its teleport. 
And it can be used to escape lynches.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

*What's the point of lynching him if he can teleport? What kind of role is this KH?*

*I'll give it a shot but frankly, it's a waste*

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*

*Also how much longer are we protected from the mafia? Until this night phase correct?*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

amrun is next :WOW


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Really?

I am deemed the highest threat? 

So I teleport one phase into the future, and this is worthless for you.

Moreso, I use my suicide attack to knock 5 of you out of the game. Does that really sound like a good trade?

Edit:

Seriously, Mafia are bandwagoning me so hard to get you lot to waste a day phase lynch.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

I am not fucking next.

I'm going to guess that WAD removed my "Innocent" ability.

I'm Siegfried, you fucks, and someone stole my sword last night. 


I can't even prove it, since I'm roleblocked today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> So you removed an ability from me? What did you remove, and how on earth would that make me mafia?



Again, look at the write-ups.

I am really sorry if you're not mafia, Amrun. But the evidence is horribly stacked against you. It would be a hell of a coincidence if you're not.



> 'm going to guess that WAD removed my "Innocent" ability.
> 
> I'm Siegfried, you fucks, and someone stole my sword last night.
> 
> ...



It would have made the write-up.

And role revealing isn't allowed.

Doesn't matter since I'm fairly sure that's not your role


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

What is in the write ups?  I don't get it.

I'm in the write-ups twice.  Someone stole my sword and someone roleblocked me.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Hm, I re-read the roles.

It seems we can take out Yoshimitsu, now. WaD, if you are willing to, use your Judgement abilities to remove Yoshimitsu's teleport trait. Then, any dayphase vigilante (Siegfried, Maxi or Setsuka) can take him out. 

From then, we should find another person to lynch.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> otherwise it might be best to just rb him over night and have siegfried kill him



*Well if he teleports, we can't do anything to him in the night because he'll be in the next day while we are still in the past. He's practically invincible.*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Siegfried is blocked.

And I forgot role-revealing isn't allowed so I'm probably going to be mod-killed anyway.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Alternatively.

You let me continue to work with you. By myself I have no abilities to kill etc, and can only assist the town.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

Like I said. Buy Antlion's allegiance. More useful.

He can't use his suicide thing though. If he teleports to next day phase, we kill him then. His suicide move only works at night.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *What's the point of lynching him if he can teleport? What kind of role is this KH?*
> 
> *I'll give it a shot but frankly, it's a waste*
> 
> ...



He will teleport either way so it's best to force him to use it early.



Antlion6 said:


> Really?
> 
> I am deemed the highest threat?
> 
> ...



Your suicide role can only be used at night. teleporting will still land you in the day phase and you'll be lynched.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

You're part of a mafia group, so you can't work with us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> What is in the write ups?  I don't get it.
> 
> I'm in the write-ups twice.  Someone stole my sword and someone roleblocked me.



Sigh.

It's not my fault if you can't see the part of the write-up where someone lost one of their abilities.

I have the only ability in the game currently that can remove others' abilities.

You've been cornered.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

So I teleport one phase into the future.

I suicide that one night phase into the future.

Next night phase, 5 of you lose your roles


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

The teleporting trick works only once and he can't use his kill since he won't be in the night phase. If he teleports, it's just the next on the list who get lynched instead. Don't see the issue.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

WAD, when I flip Siegfried, I will be laughing.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> Hm, I re-read the roles.
> 
> It seems we can take out Yoshimitsu, now. WaD, if you are willing to, use your Judgement abilities to remove Yoshimitsu's teleport trait. Then, any dayphase vigilante (Siegfried, Maxi or Setsuka) can take him out.
> 
> From then, we should find another person to lynch.



I take it nobody read this.

We can take him out *now*, if we wish too.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Am I really deemed your highest threat?

The Edge mafia had three legendary weapons by my count, and your going for an independent with no day kill or dangerous actions bar one.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

WAD, do you mean this?

*



Astaroth, Nightmare and Voldo destroys Ashlotte who has brought enough time to save the governor, honorable warrior and the Jedi master. Nightmare devours 
Ashlotte soul and Astaroth loses his [Killer] role.."

Click to expand...

 
I only see that and Mitsurugi stealing a role.


What do either of those have to do with me?*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> WAD, when I flip Siegfried, I will be laughing.



If so, me too.

I have zero idea how I can get this wrong though.

You supported a weak bandwagon, you're not scrutinizing the write-ups and scumhunting as per your usual town play, and I used my ability to remove someone else's ability (which is as far as I know, the only type that exists in this game) which removed a mafia member's ability in the write-up.

If I'm wrong, then I don't even know anything about this game.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> Like I said. Buy Antlion's allegiance. More useful.



*Sounds like James' game with WAD. 

Yeah I'm against this. I guess I'm still butthurt over when I was independent and my team and I were role revealed when it wasn't allowed by KAKASHI HATAKE. There was no way we could run from it.

My cop said we would work with town and they didn't take it. They lynched him and then me the next phase. But I didn't leave without making a mark. I fucked them up that night phase. 

Moral of the story, we get him to teleport then lynch him again the next phase. No mercy.

EDIT: I forgive you KH *


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> So I teleport one phase into the future.
> 
> *I suicide that one night phase into the future.*
> 
> Next night phase, 5 of you lose your roles



Have you even read your own ability list? Your own teleport will prevent your suicide.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Blurgh just misread it.


Regardless, I am still not your biggest threat.

If you want I'll suicide to get 5 names you agree on.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I say we consider the others who jumped quickly on the Mastic bandwagon as potential mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah, Mitsurugi.

Well, I guess we have to wait and see if you're modkilled for revealing as Siegfried, Amrun 

If you really are Siegfried, then I'll feel pretty silly.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Am I really deemed your highest threat?
> 
> The Edge mafia had three legendary weapons by my count, and your going for an independent with no day kill or dangerous actions bar one.



No, you're correct, you aren't the highest threat.

However, you just sound really desperate to live right now, most likely trying to make it nightphase so you can use your suicide ability. The problem with your proposal is that we don't _*know*_ any mafia, as of now. We might end up lynching a townie, just because we spared you.

Sorry, but I'm not changing my vote.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

For fuck's sake, don't kill Antlion6!! He's no threat.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If so, me too.
> 
> I have zero idea how I can get this wrong though.
> 
> ...


 
I did scrutinize the write-ups.  I've asked you again and again what I've missed.

It said Nightmare took Astaroth's kill ability.

I am neither of those, and neither are you.

So what the fuck are you on about?

And mafia is being really good this game.

I found one based off of minor suspicion, but it's been hard to nail them with posts.

By the time the Mastic lynch was no good, it was too late to turn around.

I have other targets I want to kill, but I had to burn two kills to kill BFD and I'm roleblocked this phase.

Mafia is laying so low it's hard to get people to bite on a bandwagon.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Your going to spend two day phases going specifically for me.

In those two day phases will be almost no evidence given since it will be an automatic wagon.

No matter how you look at it, going for me specifically is a waste of time.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, I say we leave antlion6 for now.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Your going to spend two day phases going specifically for me.
> 
> In those two day phases will be almost no evidence given since it will be an automatic wagon.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, going for me specifically is a waste of time.



Why don't you just teleport already so we can move on?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Your defense is good, Amrun. It's entirely possible you are Siegfried.

But I'm going to assume not unless you're modkilled since you revealed. I'm sorry if you felt like I've forced you into this, but you could have always let the vigilante attack you and prove you were Siegfried that way...

You are way too wily and cunning.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Ah, Mitsurugi.
> 
> Well, I guess we have to wait and see if you're modkilled for revealing as Siegfried, Amrun
> 
> If you really are Siegfried, then I'll feel pretty silly.



You found Mitsurugi??


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

If it helps anyone to decide, I vow on my British honor that I will not suicide unless directed to by the town.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

If you teleport the lynch hits the next player with the most vote. 

That said, It might be interesting to discuss who should be next.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> If it helps anyone to decide, I vow on my British honor that I will not suicide unless directed to by the town.


if we shouldn't lynch you who should we lynch?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Your defense is good, Amrun. It's entirely possible you are Siegfried.
> 
> But I'm going to assume not unless you're modkilled since you revealed. I'm sorry if you felt like I've forced you into this, but you could have always let the vigilante attack you and prove you were Siegfried that way...
> 
> You are way too wily and cunning.


 
And let TOWN burn a kill on me?

No fucking way.


If I'm going to be killed, then let the mafias burn a kill on me.

Soul Edge mafia already knew my identity which is why I bothered to reveal in the first place.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually. No. You're definitely mafia.

I was considering that maybe I was roleblocked, but that's not the case as I was able to use my role reveal thing.

Therefore it's only natural that I should have been able to remove the ability off someone too. And from what I saw, only one person lost their ability (and it didn't indicate Mitsurigi stole it). Which means I'm solely responsible for the removal of it.

Nah. You're mafia.

Sorry boo


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

If Amrun is Siegfriend, then Mitsuragi will just steal his role, wouldn't he?

Also, lol at him from stealing from his own partner.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if we shouldn't lynch you who should we lynch?



The people who saw me and instantly thought, 'his not on my team, lets go for him!'

I would not be surprised to see all the mafia already voted for me.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

It said Nightmare stole Astaroth's Kill and that Mitsurugi stole some other ability (not mine).

So seriously, I don't get what you are saying.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Wait, I don't understand.

Each time we find someone who_ isn't a townie_, we don't lynch them ''because they aren't a threat.'' What? Are we just going to dismiss _everyone_ who isn't a threat, simply because they aren't dangerous? My god, the last few mafia games I have been playing, have been filled with clueless townies. You all talk like we know exactly who are mafia members. Say if we lynch a townie by mistake? Yeah, nobody considers that right.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually. No. You're definitely mafia.
> 
> I was considering that maybe I was roleblocked, but that's not the case as I was able to use my role reveal thing.
> 
> ...



Maybe you WERE roleblocked. Your role revealing ability can't be roleblocked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It said Nightmare stole Astaroth's Kill and that Mitsurugi stole some other ability (not mine).
> 
> So seriously, I don't get what you are saying.



I really feel for you, I do.

But all three mafia attacks were redirected to JtG, just because you had it stolen during the phase doesn't mean you might have not been able to use it. I don't think my ability roleblocks, I think it only removes it at the conclusion of the phase.

And since Mitsurugi is the only one else who can remove roles by stealing them (and did not do so on Astorath), then I have to assume that me using my ability on you, and Astorath consequently losing his ability, indicates you are in fact Astorath.


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Lets help Marco find Mitsurigi. Who are the suspects?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> Maybe you WERE roleblocked. Your role revealing ability can't be roleblocked.



Says who? Doesn't say so in my role description. It just says if it fails, I can use it again.

Also, I've already explained how the loss of Astorath's ability cannot be attributed to anyone else but me, and I targeted Amrun.

So.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Says who? Doesn't say so in my role description. It just says if it fails, I can use it again.
> 
> Also, I've already explained how the loss of Astorath's ability cannot be attributed to anyone else but me, and I targeted Amrun.
> 
> So.



It has a star next to it. Which means it can't be role blocked. Kakashi just posted this.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> The people who saw me and instantly thought, 'his not on my team, lets go for him!'
> 
> I would not be surprised to see all the mafia already voted for me.


few have voted for you yet
so i wouldn't be so sure about that



Fear said:


> Wait, I don't understand.
> 
> Each time we find someone who_ isn't a townie_, we don't lynch them ''because they aren't a threat.'' What? Are we just going to dismiss _everyone_ who isn't a threat, simply because they aren't dangerous? My god, the last few mafia games I have been playing, have been filled with clueless townies. You all talk like we know exactly who are mafia members. Say if we lynch a townie by mistake? Yeah, nobody considers that right.


lol this
we cant lynch yoshimitsu though 
he'll just teleport and be like "fuck you bitches "


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Your other ability can't be roleblocked, so that means nthing.

My sword isn't an ability; I have no night ability.

Whatever. I give up. A confirmed town called me mafia and you can't afford to take my word for it.  I'm dead.

I can prove it tomorrow, assuming I'm not roleblocked again.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It said Nightmare stole Astaroth's Kill and that Mitsurugi stole some other ability (not mine).
> 
> So seriously, I don't get what you are saying.



You seem to be mixing up Ashlotte with astatoth.



> Nightmare devours Ashlotte soul and Astaroth loses his [Killer] role.."


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> It has a star next to it. Which means it can't be role blocked. Kakashi just posted this.



My mistake, this thread is moving ridiculously fast and I'm not catching all the posts.

Still though, how do you explain Astorath losing his ability then if Mitsurigi didn't steal it?


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol this
> we cant lynch yoshimitsu though
> he'll just teleport and be like "fuck you bitches "





Fear said:


> Hm, I re-read the roles.
> 
> It seems we can take out Yoshimitsu, now. WaD, if you are willing to,  use your Judgement abilities to remove Yoshimitsu's teleport trait.  Then, any dayphase vigilante (Siegfried, Maxi or Setsuka) can take him  out.
> 
> From then, we should find another person to lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure I want to do that to Antlion6, he's not much of a threat. Even if he suicide bombs, he can probably take down mafia. He won't make it to the end of the game with everyone knowing who he is.

I really don't want to use my last active ability quite yet. And I feel for an independent who wants to play pro-town for obvious reasons.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> My mistake, this thread is moving ridiculously fast and I'm not catching all the posts.
> 
> Still though, how do you explain Astorath losing his ability then if Mitsurigi didn't steal it?



I have no idea. I'm just focusing no finding Mitsurugi.

@St. Lucifer, no suspects yet.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

Siegfried got roleblocked and Setsuka and Maxi needs to find their target today so they don't die.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

If someone can provide me with an explanation as to how Astorath lost his role when Mitsurigi stole someone elses (from looking over the role list, him and Yoda are the only ones who can remove peoples' roles), then I admit that my accusation against Amrun is not solid.

Please let me know if there's more people who can remove roles.

Until then.

The evidence is pretty compelling.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

fucking independents


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there some sort of coward or bus driver ability?  I'm in class so I can't check.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

We just want to help people.

Why no love for Yoshi 

There is a coward.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If someone can provide me with an explanation as to how Astorath lost his role when Mitsurigi stole someone elses (from looking over the role list, him and Yoda are the only ones who can remove peoples' roles), then I admit that my accusation against Amrun is not solid.
> 
> Please let me know if there's more people who can remove roles.
> 
> ...



I think I've figured it out. Amrun may be telling the truth. Astaroth can only use his ability once which he just did. As a result, the ability is gone. That may be what was meant.


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> I have no idea. I'm just focusing no finding Mitsurugi.
> 
> @St. Lucifer, no suspects yet.


Well Fear seems to be pretty eager for a daykill on Antlion, though what he says makes sense.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> fucking independents



When I'm Independant, I will know what to do.

''Townies, I will serve you if you spare my life. Tell me who I shall kill, and consider the deed done!''

Come NightPhase I will betray them and fucking murder townies. 

Vegeta would love that.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry, My wording was so bad.  

Astaroth lost his Killer ability because he can only use it once.

I updated the first page. Also Maxi and Setsuka will die this day phase if Astaroth and Mitsurugi doesn't die by then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, there's a coward. But no bus driver?

Even still, Amrun didn't claim a coward. She claimed Siegfried (which by the way is grounds for modkilling which I do not see yet.)

I would think if she was the coward, she would have hinted at that, and then suggested the person who she hid behind, which would be Astorath.

So I'm still convinced she's Astorath.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sorry, My wording was so bad.
> 
> Astaroth lost his Killer ability because he can only use it once.



So I was right. It was a good idea to go back and re-read the roles.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> When I'm Independant, I will know what to do.
> 
> ''Townies, I will serve you if you spare my life. Tell me who I shall kill, and consider the deed done!''
> 
> ...



My integrity is that of a Buddha.

Us British honour our vows at the risk of being called to Duels.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> Sorry, My wording was so bad.
> 
> Astaroth lost his Killer ability because he can only use it once.



Well, no shit. Fuck.

Amrun isn't Siegfried though, or else she'd have been modkilled.

So who are you, Amrun, and why would you lie? 

*[Change Vote Lynch Amrun]*

^ Breaks my heart to do this.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> My integrity is that of a Buddha.
> 
> Us British honour our vows at the risk of being called to Duels.



I am in Britain,and I am Half Buddha,I never heard of this


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I am not fucking next.
> 
> I'm going to guess that WAD removed my "Innocent" ability.
> 
> ...



Amrun will be modkilled at the end of this day phase. 

I don't know how I missed this post.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy shit. You are no longer my Female MVP anymore Amrun


----------



## lambda (Mar 24, 2011)

Down three vigilantes in one phase?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Well. Fuck me sideways.

God fucking damn it. I know I laid ridiculous pressure on you, Amrun. But did you really have to straight out role reveal?

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

I'm done with this phase. I've done enough fucking damage.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I am in Britain,and I am Half Buddha,I never heard of this



I just said Buddha because his cool as ice.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

oh great


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

That is slightly frustrating


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Well shit.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

oh lawl
amrun's getting modkilled


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Someone roleblock Kakashi.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

*Day Phase 3 [Update] 
"Ivy starts her investigation."


Ivy finds Ashlotte corpse and immediately starts her investigation. 

------------------------------------------

[Ivy] will find out [Astaroth] [Nightmare] and [Voldo] Identity after 4 phase's. 

------------------------------------------*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I feel fucking ridiculous.

Now I'm not even tempted to follow my scumdar in this game.

Sigh.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ivy like a beast.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

It's alright WAD. Time to hunt down Mitsurugi.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Ivys' breasts


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't believe you've role hinted that hard, Marco. I have to believe you though, because if the person you're alluding to being dies at the end of this phase and its not you, then, well. You know what will happen to you.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

I fucking hinted last phase. I don't mind. I die by the end of this phase either way and if we find Mitsurigi, we kill a very powerful independent and I become a generic so I doubt mafia would waste it's kill on me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm really feeling Cycloid, Noitora, Chibason, St. Lucifer, and Cloudkicker are anti-town in this game.

I don't think anyone will have a good idea of who Mitsu is...I'd have to just say take your pick.

Only my scumdar's calibrations have been fucked with this Amrun incident.

So I'm basically useless now. I'll be roleblocked anyways to death. At least I found Yoshi...I guess...


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm really feeling Cycloid, Noitora, Chibason, St. Lucifer, and Cloudkicker are anti-town in this game.
> 
> I don't think anyone will have a good idea of who Mitsu is...I'd have to just say take your pick.
> 
> ...



Are you going to suspect me in every game we play together? At first it was flattering but now it's beginning to irk me.


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

Guess I'll just have to be content with killing a mafia. I hope I don't nail a townie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Are you going to suspect me in every game we play together? At first it was flattering but now it's beginning to irk me.



Two games is every game? 

And if I'm wrong about you in the HoU, then I will definitely get off your case.

But I just have like, the worst feeling about that game. Like you're someone incredibly important.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> WAD, when I flip Siegfried, I will be laughing.



I can confirm this.


----------



## Federer (Mar 24, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Two games is every game?
> 
> And if I'm wrong about you in the HoU, then I will definitely get off your case.
> 
> But I just have like, the worst feeling about that game. Like you're someone incredibly important.



I am, but not in the way you think.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 24, 2011)

Sooooooo I came back from classes to find out that my body's being dissected by Ivy. Looks like I died protecting 3 people from Nightmare, Astorath, and Voldo. Heh, at least I went out like a G against a Godfather and made Astorath waste his kill.  Suck on that, mafia bitches. 

But why did you reveal, Amrun? Just... I'm speechless.

But whatever. I still have faith in my fellow townies. WAD, man up. Don't let my sacrifice go in vain, and since I can't voice my suspicions anymore, you and the others have to go back and read my previous posts for any more potential suspects.

KH, thanks for the great game. *goes back to being dead*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch antlion6]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm feeling Federer is mafia too 

There is quite a bit of mafia in this game with two factions and the independents. But...well...I'm incredibly unnerved by this Amrun-Sigfried incident.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Why did you reveal, Amrun?

And no. I can confirm Federer isn't mafia.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Federer said:


> What did I miss?



Seems like you are going to die in 3 phases.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2011)

So Amrun was Sigfried, why did she role reveal? 

What's the deal with Antlion?


----------



## Federer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm feeling Federer is mafia too
> 
> There is quite a bit of mafia in this game with two factions and the independents. But...well...I'm incredibly unnerved by this Amrun-Sigfried incident.



You feelin me? 

Have I voted, I missed a lot, but that's because some people work. 



Grαhf said:


> Seems like you are going to die in 3 phases.



How so?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

WADs scumdar is off this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> WADs scumdar is off this game.



Horribly.

I think I'll take the backseat on this one and just assist in bandwagoning.

I pray one of those targets are good for Marco. Pray.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Federer said:


> How so?



You were poisoned IIRC.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Toreno said:


> So Amrun was Sigfried, why did she role reveal?
> 
> What's the deal with Antlion?



I was revealed to be Yoshimitsu.

Lynch me and I go into the future phase, so the lynch is worthless on me 

I pledge allegiance to the flag of the townies and wont suicide unless told to.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

fast bandwagons are going to lose us this game 

for future reference, please leave hints in your posts if your a town role that has learned something
coming out at the start of a day phase with info that will lead to a fast bandwagon isn't helpful


----------



## Federer (Mar 24, 2011)

Someone needs to cure me. 

I don't WADDA die.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> I was revealed to be Yoshimitsu.
> 
> Lynch me and I go into the future phase, so the lynch is worthless on me
> 
> I pledge allegiance to the flag of the townies and wont suicide unless told to.



I see. 

Well anyone besides WAD () having any suspicions?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

He's like. Barely in this game. He could be apathetic, but I tend to see him lay low as mafia as shown in recent games.

That's all I got, and it's based on nothing. If someone wants to string something together based on previous posts and voting histories, go for it.

We shouldn't lynch antlion6, though.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on (just replaced James)

Someone clue me in


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I have no idea what's going on (just replaced James)
> 
> Someone clue me in



CLUE *ME* IN

BECAUSE I AM CLUELESS


----------



## Federer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> He's like. Barely in this game. He could be apathetic, but I tend to see him lay low as mafia as shown in recent games.
> 
> ...





Sphyer said:


> I have no idea what's going on (just replaced James)
> 
> Someone clue me in



The timing.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> CLUE *ME* IN
> 
> BECAUSE I AM CLUELESS



How low you've fallen Aizen-san

To let your guard down by asking *me* for assistance


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Amrun, I found out who you were night one. But now it's useless, since you're probably going to be modkilled. 

Federer isn't mafia, so wasting a lynch on him is pointless.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

General Summary

WAD (Arse ) revealed me to be Yoshimitsu.

If I am lynched, then I will avoid the lynch for that phase. I have pledged allegiance to the town.

Amrun role revealed as Sieg, and will be modkilled at the end of the day.

Ivy will find out the roles of Astaroth, Voldo and Nightmare at the end of Phase 4.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Federer said:


> Someone needs to cure me.
> 
> I don't WADDA die.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 24, 2011)

* [change vote no lynch] * 

Just until I can get a handle on this clusterfuck


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I forgot the rules, guys.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[vote lynch mastic]*





LifeMaker said:


> * [vote lynch Mastic] *
> 
> That's a very sharp catch





Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch Mastic]*





Sajin said:


> Mastic's post does look like a slip-up to me as well. *[Vote lynch Mastic]*
> 
> Not much to add here really.




These are the people I am suspicious of, among others. They jumped FAR too quickly on the bandwagon, almost like they were looking for someone to lynch and start a bandwagon on. 

So for now:

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

though my second choice would be Sajin or St. Lucifer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok.

Seriously.

I'm probably going to die. I've been special roleblocked. 

With my death, go after Sphyer.

I refuse to let him live, and I'm 100% convinced he's mafia.

Let that be my last will.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin's been pretty quite...

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry WAD, but I am having trouble believing you anymore. You were wrong about Amrun, you were wrong about Mastic...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sorry WAD, but I am having trouble believing you anymore. You were wrong about Amrun, you were wrong about Mastic...



Excuse me? 












Never once was I remotely convicted of Mastic.

And I was only wrong about Amrun because the write-ups suggested Astorath lost his ability because it was removed, not because he failed his kill (I figured he would have it available again), because I didn't know that my role reveal ability went through roleblocks (which means I didn't know I was roleblocked from my remove ability) and because Amrun said she was Sigfried and wasn't being modkilled until KH said so.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Ok.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



Do you know why you think I'm mafia?

Because, I am ARTful~!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm actually feeling Hiruzen is not town in this game for some fucking crazy ass reason.

Jesus. Is my shit broken?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

Posting from phone so it's hard to read back

WAD don't give up in the game. We need your skills. 

I'm not sure about Sphyer since he just entered the game. 

To add pressure, for now-

*Vote Lynch Bioness[/b*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm actually feeling Hiruzen is not town in this game for some fucking crazy ass reason.
> 
> Jesus. Is my shit broken?



 sorry to tell you but your shit is broken


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

I feel really bad for role revealing and I want to apologize to all (especially KH).

I totally thought role revealing was allowed in this game, but it's hinting that is allowed.

I was posting during class so I didn't have time to think things through as I normally would have done.

I decided to reveal because half of the mafia knew my identity anyway and when a confirmed townie accuses you with supposed role evidence, your ship is sunk.

I wouldn't have done so if I had remembered it was against the rules.

Also HS, I don't care if you nominate me for female MVP. We all know yous jelly anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sorry to tell you but your shit is broken



aiyanah, how many people have you vouched for in this game?

Fuck you. You're so mafia.

God fucking damn it.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm actually feeling Hiruzen is not town in this game for some fucking crazy ass reason.
> 
> Jesus. Is my shit broken?


You are so off your game this game. 



Amrun said:


> I feel really bad for role revealing and I want to apologize to all (especially KH).
> 
> I totally thought role revealing was allowed in this game, but it's hinting that is allowed.
> 
> ...



 You have failed me...



WhatADrag said:


> aiyanah, how many people have you vouched for in this game?
> 
> Fuck you. You're so mafia.
> 
> God fucking damn it.



 Dear lord...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 24, 2011)

If Kakashi modkills Amrun, shit is going to hit the fan.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

lol I was reading over the mafia role list and right next to Astoraph's name it says " Chaos Reaper"  I though it was him


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 24, 2011)

lol I wake up to this as a phase. only true mvp imo is jtg. his death lead to 3 targets for ivy and blocked 3 deaths. why was ivy revealed? nvm he was attacked twice.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If Kakashi modkills Amrun, shit is going to hit the fan.


If it hasn't already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay. so aiyanah/HS are the masons. One of the two pairs anyways.

Fine.

I thought aiyanah alluded to someone else being his partner, I think it's because I confused that with Fear earlier.

So if the masons start to die and they're not one of them, they're mafia.

That being said, my new suspect list is in no certain order:

Cycloid
gumby2ms
Platinum
Cloudkicker
Cthulu
VastoLorDae
LifeMaker

These seven names popped up in my head for no reason just now, and I checked to see if they're all in this game (besides the ones I already accused) and they are.

I will wear a Sakura set for a month if more than one of them are revealed to be town.

Count on it.

Believe it.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sorry to tell you but your shit is broken



 are you Jesus?

@WAD do i get to pick the set?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> aiyanah, how many people have you vouched for in this game?
> 
> Fuck you. You're so mafia.
> 
> God fucking damn it.


i hinted at who my ally was last phase 
i didn't vouch for fear though
i simply said not to lynch fear because he was thinking about the lynch votes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i hinted at who my ally was last phase
> i didn't vouch for fear though
> i simply said not to lynch fear because he was thinking about the lynch votes



Just state if I'm correct, it's already obvious you are a mason. 

Since there's two groups of two masons, there's no reason for you to not clear the innocence of a player.

HS is your partner, yea?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

indeed, HS is the one



Cycloid said:


> are you Jesus?
> 
> @WAD do i get to pick the set?


when did you ever doubt i was jesus?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Okay. so aiyanah/HS are the masons. One of the two pairs anyways.
> 
> Believe it.



Guess again bub! 



WhatADrag said:


> HS is your partner, yea?




No, I am not, I just don't think aiyanah is mafia, though its hard to tell with him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> @WAD do i get to pick the set?



Yeah. Now you better be mafia in that HoU game 

Anyways...I think that list is good.

EDIT: WAIT A SECOND. WHAT? LOL



			
				aiyanah said:
			
		

> indeed, HS is the one





			
				Hiruzen Sarutobi said:
			
		

> No, I am not, I just don't think aiyanah is mafia, though its hard to tell with him.



IN BEFORE EDIT. WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

That list needs work


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

dont listen to HS


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you'll be wearing that Sakura set squire


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck that.

That is 100% suspicious as fuck.

Are you serious?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

dont listen to aiyanah


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Having problem down there lately 
I just picked up Chaos didnt die last phrase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck you guys.

If you're towning. I swear to god.

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

For claiming to be mason with Hiruzen Sarutobi who denied being mason with him.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

hs, you are a special case


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 24, 2011)

lol on HS confusion and frog set. Goliath frog ftw. so aiyanah and hs are saying they are masons but not mafia so.. kilik and amy? maybe. hilde?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh the towning...



[Must...resist...urge...to lynch...WAD. You will seriously be the end of the town]


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

wad is just confused because your confusing him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oh the towning...
> 
> 
> 
> [Must...resist...urge...to lynch...WAD. You will seriously be the end of the town]



HS.

aiyanah claimed to be partners with you, you deny being partners with him. So I am lynching him for lying.

Yet you don't follow.

If you don't lynch him, and he ends up being mafia, it basically confirms that you're mafia in this game.

You should lynch him either way for claiming to be your partner when you're obviously not by your own account.

Don't fucking blame this shit on me, about this, I'm right.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Did I confuse him about Amrun? Did I accuse him when he followed the Mastic Lynch? Am I reasonible for everytime WAD has wrongfully accused someone?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

No, Amrun and the moderator confused me about Amrun.

I didn't follow the Mastic lynch, I already referred you to a collection of posts that shows me clearly damning the whole thing.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> That is 100% suspicious as fuck.
> 
> *Are you serious?*



I'm always serious


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay. Believe aiyanah...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

I know someone will usee this excuse to deny WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay. Believe aiyanah...



Are you on fucking drugs?

I'm lynching him BECAUSE I DON'T BELIEVE HIM. SEEING AS HOW YOU DENIED BEING HIS PARTNER.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you on fucking drugs?
> 
> I'm lynching him BECAUSE I DON'T BELIEVE HIM. SEEING AS HOW YOU DENIED BEING HIS PARTNER.



 I am saying BELIEVE AIYANAH!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Then why the fuck did you deny being his partner last page after he already revealed you as his mason?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

this is why you should never derp when all that is wanted is a straight answer


----------



## Kurou (Mar 24, 2011)

Am I still alive?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I wasn't ready to blurt it out just yet, but aiyanah was. We posted at the same time and I wanted to troll a little. 

Anyway, can we all lynch Bioness?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

*Players Vote [16/35]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Antlion6]
2. Sypher -->[LB] 
3. Chaos --> [Antlion6]
4. aiyanah --> [Antlion6]
6. Aggressor --> 
7. VastoLorDae --> 
8. Fear --> [Antlion6]
9. Sajin --> [Antlion6]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> []
11. WhatADrag --> [Antlion6] --> [Sypher] --> [aiyanah]
12. Federer --> []
14. Marco --> []
15. Shark Skin --> []
16. Cubey -->
15. CloudKicker -->
19. gumby2ms --> []
21. Bioness --> []
22. Antlion6 --> []
23. LifeMaker --> [Antlion6] --> [No Lynch]
24. Princess Ivy --> 
25. Chibason --> [Bioness]
26. Fireworks --> [Antlion6]
27. St. Lucifer --> []
28. On and On --> 
29. Toreno --> [Sajin]
30. Cycloid --> [Antlion6]
31. Cthulhu --> 
33. Grahf --> [Antlion6]
34. Homestuck --> 
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
37. Platinum --> 
38. Mei Lin --> [Antlion6]
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [Antlion6] --> [Bioness]
41. NeoKurama --> 
42. lambda --> [Antlion6]
-----------------------------------------------
---Antlion6 [10]
---Bioness [2]
---aiyanah [1]
---LegendaryBeauty [1]
---Sajin [1]
---No Lynch [1]
-----------------------------------------------
Strikeman, your still alive. 
Quick Reminder: Apprentice, Setsuka and Maxi Has a Day Kill.*


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Did I confuse him about Amrun? Did I accuse him when he followed the Mastic Lynch? Am I *reasonible* for everytime WAD has wrongfully accused someone?



**reasonable *


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

@Fireworks- I actually meant to write responsible 

Why does it say 0/35 is that a typo or not?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just gonna vote for Sajin because town is being a mess right now.

My guess is he's independent, because that's what he does best.

Try to deny me Sajin. I know the truth.

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Am I still alive?





Indeed.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Whoa       .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> I wasn't ready to blurt it out just yet, but aiyanah was. We posted at the same time and *I wanted to troll a little. *
> 
> Anyway, can we all lynch Bioness?





You wanted to fucking troll the only confirmed townie in the game who is actively scumhunting?

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Don't give a darn if you're masons.

Don't give a darn if you're town.

Don't give a darn if I'm the last one needed to push majority on a confirmed mafia.

My vote is staying on you for the rest of the game until you die.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin have always been given kiling roles or IM roles 
won't be shocked.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh good lord WAD. First off, you are the one that will doom the town since you are literally killing the entire town. You got our best townie killed, you voted to lynch a townie, and now you are trying to kill me?  Mafia must be having such a laugh right now.


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Sajin have always been given kiling roles or IM roles
> won't be shocked.



Mitsurigi get.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 24, 2011)

*Vote Lynch Antlion6*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oh good lord WAD. First off, you are the one that will doom the town since you are literally killing the entire town. You got our best townie killed, you voted to lynch a townie, and now you are trying to kill me?  Mafia must be having such a laugh right now.



-snip- I revealed arguably the most dangerous independent. I didn't fucking get Amrun killed. AMRUN GOT AMRUN KILLED BY ROLE REVEALING.

AND FOR THE LAST TIME

CHECK THE FUCKING VOTES

CHECK MY POSTS: 

I DIDNT VOTE FOR MASTIC

-snip-


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You wanted to fucking troll the only confirmed townie in the game who is actively scumhunting?
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
> 
> ...


i dont wanna lie
i am tempted to follow this after that senseless troll


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't know Aizen got mad.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Who will stand in the end?

I know I will.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut the fuck up you useless trash. I revealed arguably the most dangerous independent. I didn't fucking get Amrun killed. AMRUN GOT AMRUN KILLED BY ROLE REVEALING.
> 
> AND FOR THE LAST TIME
> 
> ...



Ok, you be mad all you want at me about some senseless internet game, but when you fucking say you are glad something dear to me died you have become a loser who takes the internet way too serious. 



aiyanah said:


> i dont wanna lie
> i am tempted to follow this after that senseless troll


Its your fault this happened. 



St. Lucifer said:


> I didn't know Aizen got mad.



I didn't know Aizen was an asshole?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Mafia drama..


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are you acting like this? It is sad to be honest. Nothing bad actually came out of this, so yeah.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

off to toke so i can forget the sheer derpness i've just witnessed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm acting like this because it's frustrating when my capacities are reliant on my teammates who like to fucking lick windows, so therefore I feel incredibly hindered and handicapped by you and its better off if you're dead.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'm having a riot right now


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm acting like this because it's frustrating when my capacities are reliant on my teammates who like to fucking lick windows, so therefore I feel incredibly hindered and handicapped by you and its better off if you're dead.


Why don't you actually shut up and wait for evidence instead of trying to be the first to vote.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Drama


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I'm just gonna vote for Sajin because town is being a mess right now.
> 
> My guess is he's independent, because that's what he does best.
> 
> ...



I wish brah. Not even mafia this time 

Would switch from Antlion but don't see any suitable candidates. Lol'd at Hiruzen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why don't you actually shut up and wait for evidence instead of trying to be the first to vote.



I really wish I still had my fucking Lightsaber. Jesus Christ.

-snip-


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why don't you actually shut up and wait for evidence instead of trying to be the first to vote.



*Why are you being mean to WAD? 

There isn't anything to post. We're going in circles and spamming and agruing. *


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

This is what I get for having compassion and consideration. "Shit why do people always Day 1 vote lynch Hiruzen? He's really not that bad a guy."

-snip-


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Says the "man" who is raging over the internet


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 24, 2011)

So many pages!@


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

lawlz



Sphyer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I'm having a riot right now


fuck you never having suspicions
who are you sus of right now?


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch antlion6]*

taki i'm going to need you to stop sucking so much with your abilities


 WAD should be banned for flaming. shit is hilarious


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

What harsh words

Truly, you fit the role of Aizen well WAD-san


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lawlz
> 
> 
> fuck you never having suspicions
> who are you sus of right now?



How can I have any real suspicions after just starting right now ?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

taki needs to stop using those smoke bombs
everyone needs to stop voting for antlion
derps need to stop derping
and then e can solve this towning issue


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> How can I have any real suspicions after just starting right now ?


ah fuck your a replacement


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What a sad excuse for a man you are. Go eat some more fried chicken...



I have to admit you just defused my anger, only because I am perplexed at what a bizarre and strange command you just made.

Do you think I'm black? 

What?


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I have to admit you just defused my anger, only because I am perplexed at what a bizarre and strange command you just made.
> 
> Do you think I'm black?
> 
> What?



*I lol'd at this when I saw it.

HS I thought I taught you better *


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I have to admit you just defused my anger, only because I am perplexed at what a bizarre and strange command you just made.
> 
> Do you think I'm black?
> 
> What?



The whole "only black ppl like fried chicken" is tired as fuck. if you're HUMAN you like fried chicken. if not, you're an alien 

*[vote change lynch amrun]*

for now. i'll look for someone better in the meantime. we need to get of yoshimitsu - we already know who he is and he isn't a threat, and if and when he becomes one, we can lynch him then. it's not worth it right now.

*EDIT:* amrun started that bandwagon  looking pretty guilty to me, especially if she hasn't been modkilled yet


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Isn't Amrun Siegrified?


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

^ she claims that. wouldn't be the first time someone claimed a role to cover their ass


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Everyone, lets all pretend that Amrun isn't going to be modkilled and suspect On and On for vote lynching a confirmed townie.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

rolling up


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

^ lynching me would be a huge waste. believe that.

also, Chaos is kind of suspicious with his vote for dudeface


nevermind, just saw KH's post  we're fucked

*[vote change lynch chaos]*

 till i find something better


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck this.

I'm voting Hiruzen Sarutobi til he's dead.

I don't even care.

I already made my list of suspects, I can't do shit about it and will likely die soon.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Came back from sexting, and people are serving fried chicken here


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I will be the "man" here and apologize to WAD. I shouldn't have trolled, though I don't know why you reacted the way you did. I wasn't ready to reveal my role, yet aiyanah did. I didn't want to and tried not to then you started to lynch him.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

amrun is getting modkilled at the end of the phase smh

edit: playing town 101, confirm who you can innocent
lynch all unconfirmed based on levels of suspicion


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Real men don't apologize


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Whatever, Hiruzen.

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

He's fucking guilty. The cock.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Real men don't apologize



They dont with mouths,but should with action ;


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> amrun is getting modkilled at the end of the phase smh
> 
> edit: playing town 101, confirm who you can innocent
> lynch all unconfirmed based on levels of suspicion



You have a black cat in your avatar that makes you suspicious.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Whatever, Hiruzen.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> He's fucking guilty. The cock.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I will bet anything right now that Sphyer is mafia.

ANYTHING.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

*[vote change lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess I am trusting WAD with this:

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> You have a black cat in your avatar that makes you suspicious.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I will bet anything right now that Sphyer is mafia.
> 
> ANYTHING.



Sphyer, hes waging his Gintamas on your life ;


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd do the same if I were me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear you U mad son?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

you guys are lynching sphy fresh off the subs bench smh


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 24, 2011)

* [change vote lynch sphyer] *

it's as good as any right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Doesn't mean he's not mafia.

I'm already willing to bet anything on it.

Plus it's better than lynching some independent who might be sincere about helping us and who will evade the lynch anyways.


----------



## Federer (Mar 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FEDERHURR]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I pledge my forum existence that I am the most townie of towns in this mother fucking town, my fellow town.


If you have a problem with it then by all means....


*Come at me bro*​


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH FEDERHURR]*


Give me  back my money


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Double Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Whoever is Spawn give me back my Lightsaber you fucking shithead.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 24, 2011)

lol WAD. at least this phase is going somewhere. though hopefully we can use antlion properly. *[VOTE LYNCH SYPHER]* also kinda sucks now our cop actions will be wasted on hs and ayianah.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Double Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> *Whoever is Spawn give me back my Lightsaber you fucking shithead.*



Problem WAD?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Double Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> Whoever is Spawn give me back my Lightsaber you fucking shithead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't waste cop actions on HS and aiyanah.

There's no point.

But of course you'd subliminally suggest that, you mafioso


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

14 pages 

*[VOTE LYNCH Antlion]*

These fucking independents  Good job JtG.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> 14 pages
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Antlion]*
> 
> These fucking independents  Good job JtG.



This is why you're the LVD you son of a bitch.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't even know what to comment from the previous pages..
Amrun's going to be modkilled soon. 

My firesword has been stolen from me.
All of my three actions failed


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*

The bandwagon hasn't grown greatly and with time there is only ten people, despite his suspicious behaviors. The fact that mafia members typically get on top of bandwagons like this and they haven't gives me the conclusion he is likely mafia.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I don't even know what to comment from the previous pages..
> Amrun's going to be modkilled soon.
> 
> My firesword has been stolen from me.
> All of my three actions failed



lol r u claiming Zasalamel?

[Lynch Poisson Ivy]

lol sorry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Aggressor said:


> *[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*
> 
> The bandwagon hasn't grown greatly and with time there is only ten people, despite his suspicious behaviors. The fact that mafia members typically get on top of bandwagons like this and they haven't gives me the conclusion he is likely mafia.



Someone fucking day kill this mafia fuck.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I don't even know what to comment from the previous pages..
> Amrun's going to be modkilled soon.
> 
> My firesword has been stolen from me.
> All of my three actions failed



serves you right .


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> lol r u claiming Zasalamel?
> 
> *[Lynch Poisson Ivy]*



Read the write up,Aizens V2


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Read the write up,Aizens V2



Just saw my mistake.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

This game.

Full of dumb mafias and even dumber town.

Mafia don't roleblock me again tonight, I'm going to use my ability on some obvious townies because they don't deserve to win the fucking twats.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> serves you right .



So you're the one who stole my firesword?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Settle down WAD.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guy, you really wanna lynch me. I'm mafia.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

waiting for cycloid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

As a Knight of Yammy, you should be ashamed for asking me to hold back my rage.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> waiting for cycloid



too late. i ninja'd you.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not a Knight of Yammy, little rabbit. I'm the Warlord.

And wasting your rage on this game is all there is to come from it. Wait til you get the epic blade on another mafia game, that is cause for a frenzy.

For now, sleep and eat. Grow in strength.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So you're the one who stole my firesword?



No,But i like to have stealing abilities,but I hate you for having them and failing


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> This game.
> 
> Full of dumb mafias and even dumber town.
> 
> Mafia don't roleblock me again tonight, I'm going to use my ability on some obvious townies because they don't deserve to win the fucking twats.



*Don't target me okay 

EDIT: Mafia roleblock him *


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Why does noone believe me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I'm not a Knight of Yammy, little rabbit. I'm the Warlord.
> 
> And wasting your rage on this game is all there is to come from it. Wait til you get the epic blade on another mafia game, that is cause for a frenzy.
> 
> For now, sleep and eat. Grow in strength.



My rage is infinite. There is no wastefulness from an unlimited resource.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Why does noone believe me?


Why should we trust you ?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Your rage is a childs, your belief in its infinity only shows its' immaturity. Such potential.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Why should we trust you ?



Because I said so.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Because I said so.


Just tell us,who's your nakamas


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> No,But i like to have stealing abilities,but I hate you for having them and failing



It's not that stealing is what I only did.

I used my fire attack on Homestuck and it failed.
I used my ice attack on aiyanah and it failed.

How did it happened?


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Let's test that theory.
> 
> Also Cycloid is Darth Vader.
> 
> Fuck you asshole.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> It's not that stealing is what I only did.
> 
> I used my fire attack on Homestuck and it failed.
> I used my ice attack on aiyanah and it failed.
> ...



So Aiyanah is ice lollied for today ? 
Your fire attack failed,because your sword got stolen


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

You've already been tested.

And wut?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I WOULD BUT THE ENTIRETY OF BOTH MAFIAS ARE ROLEBLOCKING ME TO SHIT

COWARDLY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USING UR CHEAP TRICKS, YOU ONLY DELAY THE INEVITABLE


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I WOULD BUT THE ENTIRETY OF BOTH MAFIAS ARE ROLEBLOCKING ME TO SHIT
> 
> COWARDLY *^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)* USING UR CHEAP TRICKS, YOU ONLY DELAY THE INEVITABLE


*
Don't use that word. *


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Eminem said the meaning of the word has changed since the 90s and it's okay so I'm going to listen to him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 24, 2011)

lol maybe they are hiding behind hilde. but the barrier would have been in write-up. you were rbed. lol etiquette advice from eminem.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> So Aiyanah is ice lollied for today ?
> Your fire attack failed,because your sword got stolen



My ice attack failed on aiyanah as well sooo.. yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Of course I was roleblocked.

Now just do it again and finish me off for good this time you mafia cuntstunts. BRING IT.

KILL ME

DO IT.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

WAD becomes a dead weigh and its hurting


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are so many jumping on Sphyer wagon? I read back but couldn't find any evidence? 

WAD, is this just a hunch? or a personal vendetta?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> My ice attack failed on aiyanah as well sooo.. yeah



how do you know it failed?
oh btw your other sword probaly will be gone aswell.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that a lot of players did try to hide behind Spear Wall created by Hilde. If you successfully hide behind the wall, it won't appear in the write ups unless you are attacked by a killing role. Such as Vigilante/FactionKill/AssassinBlade.

Also, an update will be coming soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> WAD becomes a dead weigh and its hurting



Says the person who has not contributed in any way to this game whatsoever.

-snip-



> Why are so many jumping on Sphyer wagon? I read back but couldn't find any evidence?
> 
> WAD, is this just a hunch? or a personal vendetta?



Neither.

To the fucking gallows.

We need every vote since we basically have NO SWORDS in townie possession.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> how do you know it failed?
> oh btw your other sword probaly will be gone aswell.



It says in the write up that it failed. Yes, I'll probably lost the ice sword as well.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good to see town are towning all over me.

Strike Man is 99% mafia.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

@ You mad enough now , we can't all contribute at your level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Good to see town are towning all over me.
> 
> Strike Man is 99% mafia.



As an independent in another game who has been forced to play pro-town, I feel for you.

Really thought you were mafia, I did know you were anti-town in general though. You were way too "helpful" in this game vs. others I've seen you in.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

An update? Did someone listen to me?


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Eminem said the meaning of the word has changed since the 90s and it's okay so I'm going to listen to him.


*
Well that doesn't bring back fond memories for me son. *


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thing is, I was genuinely playing pro-town 

I figured someone was gonna go for me from the second you mentioned it. I thought I could reason with the town to keep me on seeing as your in a pretty bad situation at the moment.

Even an independent contributes more than some people out here.

But the mafia are bandwagoning like hell.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

My mafioso supects

WAD because since when were you under the impression he was Yoda?

Aiyanah because 

PrincessAvy since it's always the friendly girls that will stab you in the back

Antilion because ya

Mei Lin because she's Mei Lin

Sphyer because I'm scared of this mother fucker plain and simple


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah and the rest of the townies are too fucking dumb or useless to realize it.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> This is why you're the LVD you son of a bitch.



What? 



WhatADrag said:


> Let's test that theory.
> 
> Also Cycloid is Darth Vader.
> 
> Fuck you asshole.



lolwut?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

sphy just made this phase epic
holy shit lightsaber aizen


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut?



counter claiming perhaps?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I forgot about Cubert-kun

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


For the safety of our game, this must be done.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

DO       EET


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish I could fucking clone myself 24 times and have all of my clones and me role assigned town.

Even if we didn't have a mental connection, we'd solo the game in 2 phases.

The rest of you need to ingest some sulfuric acid.


----------



## Juri (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> DO       EET


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

It's possible ytou could work for us, Ant. 

But, it's hard to trust someone who could kill 5 of us. 

I think you need to be lynched so you are forced to use up your Teleport. 
*
[Change Vote Lynch Antlion6]*


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Someone just summarize what happened plox? WAD I'm looking at you since you're talking all the shit


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cubey]*
i cant argue with this bandwagon


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2011)

Damn, a lot of rage in these past couple of pages...


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

sphyer is mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I wish I could fucking clone myself 24 times and have all of my clones and me role assigned town.
> 
> Even if we didn't have a mental connection, we'd solo the game in 2 phases.
> 
> The rest of you need to ingest some sulfuric acid.


everyone feels the same


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sphy just made this phase epic
> holy shit lightsaber aizen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> It's possible ytou could work for us, Ant.
> 
> But, it's hard to trust someone who could kill 5 of us.
> 
> ...



Mafia



> Someone just summarize what happened plox? WAD I'm looking at you since you're talking all the shit



I've given up all hope.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Urahara lightsaber. Awesomesauce.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not reading back 18 fucking pages if that's what you're trying to imply. So I have to agree with giving up hope.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear not.

When I have been uncovered, I'm very open about my allegiances.

Besides, what have I to gain from targeting randomly? I could easily harm my own team which I don't want.

I see the Villain's / Soul Edge mafia as more dangerous, and I am confident I have pinpointed at least one or two of them.

*General Summary*

I am Yoshimitsu.
Lynching me will fail epically since I teleport into the future phase.
I have told everyone I will work for town, and pledge my honour as a British person on it.
Amrun claimed Sieg and is getting Modkilled.
Many people are herpderp voting me to make sure their own team doesn't get injured.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes.

Why should we put any effort into winning.

That makes no fucking sense.

JUST GIVE ME A NAME SO I CAN BANDWAGON

VOTE SPHYER


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

WAD you need to get your fucking panties out of your sandy inflamed vag you fucking two year old  it's a game


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes.
> 
> Why should we put any effort into winning.
> 
> ...



I calmly asked you to summarize what happened during this phase so I could make my own decision, but you can't even do that, and expect cooperation.

*[CHANGE VOTE WAD]*

Get off your period.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chibason]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

sphy has all the lightsabers, all of them >.>


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah WAD, it's just a game you immature simpleton


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Fear not.
> 
> When I have been uncovered, I'm very open about my allegiances.
> 
> ...



Mod kill much?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

On and On said:


> WAD you need to get your fucking panties out of your sandy inflamed vag you fucking two year old  it's a game



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


WELCOME TO MY LEVEL


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Yoshimitsu has just earned himself a mod kill

My plan worked perfectly.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Mod kill much?



he was revealed in the write-up
so was wad


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

I was waiting for the same thing, Sphyer.

Names were given in the write up?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Well there goes my plan

We're doomed guys


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was revealed to everyone.

I'm sure its not modkillable offence.

If necessary I can teleport to avoid the modkill


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats new to mafia games.
*
[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

No reason not to, if the votes don't total higher than Ant, Ant will teleport to avoid lynch and the second highest will be Sphyer.

However, Quoting WADs bet.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

indeed
roles getting revealed everywhere
ivy is innocent too


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mafia



Lol, Why? Because your wagon is so righteous? 

Fuck you, dude. You talk so much about your excellent scum hunting. 

WAD: "I'm so great I made 10 shots in the game. " 

Team mate 1: "Yeah but you shot it 40 times."

Team mate 2: "Ball hog, you wouldn't pass it to me when I was open."

Team mate 3: "You knocked me down twice"

WAD:" Fuck you guys, I'm still awesome"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

My wagon is righteous.

Voting on an independent who has agreed to help town is stupid.

Even more stupid is that he could evade this lynch

Which means

You want us to waste this day phase

Which means

You're mafia.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Either Sphyer or WAD will self-ban.

What a lulzy situation. As you should both know, real men never back out of a bet.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer I have faith in you. Still lynching, but I hope with all my heart you're a townie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Either Sphyer or WAD will lelf-ban.
> 
> What a lulzy situation. As you should both know, real men never back out of a bet.



Damn straight I fucking don't.

You obviously don't know all the bets I lost in the KL and how many times I had to wear Sakura sets.

I have my "Jail Aizen" set ready for the mods to permit me to wear hopefully when I'm banned.

NOW LETS FUCKING GET THIS OVER WITH IM TIRED OF ALL THE BULLSHIT


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sphyer I have faith in you. Still lynching, but I hope with all my heart you're a townie.





You hope Sphyer, who you are lynching, is a townie?


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Given the situation fuck yeah.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

*Day Phase 3 [Update 2] 
"Mafia VS Mafia Begins?."


Apprentice approaches Cervantes by his master order. 

Apprentice - "I will eliminate you all!!!"
Cervantes - "You, don't make me laugh, you are weak. Neel and beg for mercy.!!!!"
Apprentice - "Ha, I'll send you back to hell right now??!!!"

Apprentice with his assassin blade, cuts of Cervantes head and kicks him out of the stadium. With the battle over, Apprentice himself just sits back and adores the new head trophy he gained from this battle.

------------------------------------------


Cycloid: [Cervantes] Has been killed by [Apprentice]*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

all these bleach sets are nauseating


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

LOOK

ONE OF THE PEOPLE I SAID WAS MAFIA WAS MAFIA

         

SO FUCKING SURPRISED


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha! Scumdar is perhaps back on track WAD.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

Jesus Christ People what in the fucking gay hell happened


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuck yes, Soul Edge is practically finished.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

*WAD can you please calm down. You're becoming annoying.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

WAD, this isn't like you. 
I understand how you feel when you made a mistake on Amrun but everybody made mistakes. I know you're excellent in this game but even the most excellent in their cater made still made mistakes.
*
[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*


Edit: Wow at the write up. Finally, a mafia death again.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

wad's scumdar is working again 
*[change vote lynch cthuhlu]*


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

get em apprentice


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> My wagon is righteous.
> 
> Voting on an independent who has agreed to help town is stupid.



Agreed?   Like he's under contract or something. He knows he's going to be targeted after this. He will use his Suicide Kill. I'm sure of it. 



WhatADrag said:


> Even more stupid is that he could evade this lynch



He only has one teleport. *We need to make him waste it.* Then when he appears *in the next day phase he can be handled with a day kill. *

*You just don't give a darn about the 5 kills because you're Bulletproof.*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

On and On said:


> all these bleach sets are nauseating



*[Change Vote Lynch On and On]*

What must be done must be done


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not annoyed that I made a mistake, even if it was a justifiable one given the situation.

I'm annoyed because people are blindly and stupidly voting for an independent that we shouldn't be lynching, and CAN'T LYNCH.

Some are mafia, obvious as fuck.

But some are also stupid shithead townies.

And since mafia possess a fair number of swords, we need EVERY LYNCH on that fuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Agreed?   Like he's under contract or something. He knows he's going to be targeted after this. He will use his Suicide Kill. I'm sure of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can make him waste it whenever we want. His identity is known for the rest of the game.

And I'm not bulletproof currently since I've been roleblocked.



But you know that, Mr.Mafia.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Agreed?   Like he's under contract or something. He knows he's going to be targeted after this. He will use his Suicide Kill. I'm sure of it.
> 
> He only has one teleport. *We need to make him waste it.* Then when he appears *in the next day phase he can be handled with a day kill. *
> 
> *You just don't give a darn about the 5 kills because you're Bulletproof.*



Dude.

I am not shitting anyone here.

I won't do it, this I vow upon Earl Grey. You don't vow on that unless you mean it.

I am treating independent status as town at the moment.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not annoyed that I made a mistake, even if it was a justifiable one given the situation.
> 
> I'm annoyed because people are blindly and stupidly voting for an independent that we shouldn't be lynching, and CAN'T LYNCH.
> 
> ...



WAD-kun, if you truly wish to defeat the mafia

You must first defeat yourself


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow for all your skill and prowess. You're a fucking douche.

Draining the fun out of this game


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok, WAD. Now I feel bad. 

Good job on picking Cycloid.

Now, where is that list of yours again?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *WAD can you please calm down. You're becoming annoying.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]*



Becoming? I am just hoping he self-bans himself. 


*[Vote Change Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Wow for all your skill and prowess. You're a fucking douche.
> 
> Draining the fun out of this game



Really?

I thought things have gotten quite interesting.

Me and Sphyer now have a bet of men. 

A ban relies on this lynch


*ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?*


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Dude.
> 
> I am not shitting anyone here.
> 
> ...



*I'm town and I voted for you I'm sorry, but I'm too lazy to change my vote. *


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

No. Smoke one and sit bck. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

this phase


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *I'm town and I voted for you I'm sorry, but I'm too lazy to change my vote. *



All it takes is 15 odd letters 

I'll bless you with aromatic tea.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> No. Smoke one and sit bck. Jesus fucking Christ.



Be mad because you're either

1) Butthurt that my scumdar is locked onto your comrades, you mafia fuck

or

2) That you're a useless townie and you don't want to make the effort of reading back to actively contribute in this game


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh god this phase .


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No. Smoke one and sit bck. Jesus fucking Christ.



*Don't worry, I didn't plan on changing. (Too much effort)



On a different note, we're town. Town does not equal independant so there is no point in keeping him alive. Call me a stupid shithead townie or mafia I don't give a damn. Or maybe it's that time of month?*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Stop trying to steal the biggest rager prize from me WAD.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Really? Out of all the people lurking, how many of them have read back and "actively contributed"?

No one wants to, because you'll E-SCREAM AT THEM IN CAPITAL LETTERS IF THEIR VOTE DIFFERS FROM YOURS. Have fun playing by yourself.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Really?

I thought it was because most of the people voting for me are doing so to save their own hides


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

> No one wants to, because you'll E-SCREAM AT THEM IN CAPITAL LETTERS IF THEIR VOTE DIFFERS FROM YOURS. Have fun playing by yourself.



You can vote for whoever you want.

Just not antlion6, because it's LITERALLY a waste and it makes it that much harder for me to decipher who is mafia and who isnt


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Stop trying to steal the biggest rager prize from me WAD.



You rage?


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

*KH . End the phase before WAD kills Cubey through his computer screen.*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

A Man and his mouth ,when hes fearless


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

please detail the bet, WAD


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2011)

more ppl need to be lynching sphyer


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

The battle of the century has begun.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *KH . End the phase before WAD kills Cubey through his computer screen.*



You fear the Man power?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Drama







Antlion6 said:


> Good to see town are towning all over me.
> 
> Strike Man is 99% mafia.







On and On said:


> all these bleach sets are nauseating



Indeed.



Cubey said:


> -snip-




Obligatory lolcubey


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought it was because most of the people voting for me are doing so to save their own hides



*False. I can do that during the night phase. 

I don't know why I quoted you. I just want to spam so I can increase my post count.*


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Can the cops investigate Sajin. He's a silent threat in every game.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

for those who dont get it, we cant lynch antlion6
if we try to he'll just teleport to the next day phase
what a wasteful lynch that would be


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't wait for all you peons to worship the ground I tread upon when Sphyer flips mafia.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin and Chaos need to be investigated from my view.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

rofl what

don't make me get the quotes 

whatever, I've done what I need to  voted Sphyer and caught up.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Can the cops investigate Sajin. He's a silent threat in every game.



Sure, have them come at me. I wouldn't be surprised if they already did.

I find it funny how you're so concerned about me though.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> for those who dont get it, we cant lynch antlion6
> if we try to he'll just teleport to the next day phase
> what a wasteful lynch that would be



*We'll have to do it eventually. So why not now.

EVERYONE, I'M GOING TO START TYPING IN ALL CAPS.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys...

Don't you want to see...

*WHO WILL STAND IN THE END?*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lets hurry this up

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Don't feel like waiting 20 more hours

*WHO WILL STAND IN THE END!?*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Sure, have them come at me. I wouldn't be surprised if they already did.
> 
> I find it funny how you're so concerned about me though.



DIDNT TAKE LONG FOR YOU TO POP UP DID IT?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Sure, have them come at me. I wouldn't be surprised if they already did.
> 
> I find it funny how you're so concerned about me though.



You're a threat!!!!! Even if you are my comrade, you are a threat >:[ I'm coming at you for a reason son. You are mafia. Most likely independent because you do your best shit alone. KH knows this. Most mafia players know this too.

And of course you pop up when you hear your name.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Inb4 Sajin = Gadfather


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, Can we move on and be more rational? 

First, we can't lynch Ant because he's not a mafia and lynching him will only be a waste if he teleport to the future.
Second, people wanting Ant lynched are most likely mafia..


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Okay, Can we move on and be more rational?



*NOPE*


*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys...
> 
> Don't you want to see...
> 
> *WHO WILL STAND IN THE END?*





Sphyer said:


> Lets hurry this up
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> ...



*The Battle of The Century has Begun*

vs 

*Who will stand in the end?*​


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Lets hurry this up
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> ...



NOO!!

YOU WILL STAND IN THE END!!

I KNOW IT !!!

DONT GIVE UP!!

YOU TOLD ME, THAT YOU WOULD STAND IN THE END!!!

REMEMBER?!?

"STAND I SHALL LOL"


DONT GIVE UP NOW

DONT DO IT FOR ANYONE BUT YOURSELF AND FOR THE ART

YOU CANNOT LET YOUR HEAD DOWN FOR THAT


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Why is it that Princess Ivy is always suspicious to me? It's something about that friggin font. LB syndrome.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

Seriously though, lynch Sphyer. It's practically win-win. Sphyer flips town, get WAD. Also prevents a wasted lynch on Ant.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Okay, Can we move on and be more rational?
> 
> First, we can't lynch Ant because he's not a mafia and lynching him will only be a waste if he teleport to the future.
> Second, people wanting Ant lynched are most likely mafia..



*I'm lynching him and I'm sure as hell not mafia. 

I don't feel like being drained of all my energy by changing my vote.

EDIT: I FORGOT I WAS TYPING IN ALL CAPS *


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

For Righteous Retribution!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> DIDNT TAKE LONG FOR YOU TO POP UP DID IT?



Yup. :33



St. Lucifer said:


> You're a threat!!!!! Even if you are my comrade, you are a threat >:[ I'm coming at you for a reason son. You are mafia. Most likely independent because you do your best shit alone. KH knows this. Most mafia players know this too.
> 
> And of course you pop up when you hear your name.



Wait, what? I'm your comrade... and still a threat? 

Not gonna lynch Sphyer either because he doesnt seem to be mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Seriously though, lynch Sphyer. It's practically win-win. Sphyer flips town, get WAD. Also prevents a wasted lynch on Ant.



Now you're talking sense QB-san


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

LETS SEE WHO WINS THE BATTLE OF ALL TIME!

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> NOO!!
> 
> YOU WILL STAND IN THE END!!
> 
> ...



Don't post again. Your dead.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sphyer]*
but i wanna be the last voter in case he has a weapon


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Why is it that Princess Ivy is always suspicious to me? It's something about that friggin font. LB syndrome.



Okay, okay then, Let's proceed with the challenge of who will stand in the end. I wouldn't be hindering it now. 

By the way, I'm not mafia. If you read the day phase opening update, you'll know what my role is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmoY2_VuQH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yup. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? I'm your comrade... and still a threat?




 

Comrades need to attack each other now and then  That's how we reveal each other's identity.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[change vote lynch sphyer]*
> but i wanna be the last voter in case he has a weapon


*MAFIA MAFIA WRITTEN ON HER FOREHEAD*


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

WHAT'S THE VOTE COUNT BITCHES?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Comrades need to attack each other now and then  That's how we reveal each other's identity.



I read this 3 times and I'm still lost.

And lol, aiyanah is such a trap


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to read this thread tomorrow but thats very unlikely.  
I'll also do the vote count tomorrow.

Maxi and Setsuka has 17-18 hours left to send in their last day action.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Change Lynch Mei Lin]*

FUCK ALL OF YOU


----------



## Kurou (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know who to vote for anymore


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmoY2_VuQH4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjDgGVwHebE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> WHAT'S THE VOTE COUNT BITCHES?



OH NO YOU DIEEN!


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Isn't Mei Lin confirmed mafia? Either that or that bitch's pussy is so scummy I can smell it from here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

DO NOT TRY TO LYNCH SPHYER. THERE IS NO TRY.

ONLY DO. OR DO NOT.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Change Lynch Mei Lin]*
> 
> FUCK ALL OF YOU



*DESPERATE ATTEMPT MEANS YOUR DESPERATEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE MEI LIN]*

I wanna get the weapon fuck you all


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

Let's wagon.

*[Change vote Mei Lin]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *DESPERATE ATTEMPT MEANS YOUR DESPERATEEEEEEEEEEE*



No I just refuse to go along with WhatADrag's and Sphyer's obvious team mindfuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay seriously, I've had enough fun. Been on the computer way too long today.

Time to enjoy my real life, for whatver it is 

Ja ne.



> No I just refuse to go along with WhatADrag's and Sphyer's obvious team mindfuck



Person #188421 that hasn't read I've been role revealed as Yoda already.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Isn't Mei Lin confirmed mafia? Either that or that bitch's pussy is so scummy I can smell it from here.



No Is No  I am charge with WAD Spirit ar 2am,its better than Smoke


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*

Mafia will be mafia.

Your defense is weak when you're in the hot seat.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

*I WANT THIS PHASE TO END.*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> No Is No  I am charge with WAD Spirit ar 2am,its better than Smoke



Are you high?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *I WANT THIS PHASE TO END.*



I always want you to stop posting in that eye stabbing font and colour but we can all get our wishes


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Stop posting in comic-sans font and a matching color with your set you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

At least mine isn't comic sans.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

It's all about red, baby.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

I suppose I should pick a color to match my fur.


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Town type in this color.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*
> 
> Mafia will be mafia.
> 
> Your defense is weak when you're in the hot seat.



*YOU HAVE NUTHING ON ME*.*BRINGING OUT YOUR VILLAIN SIDE,THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE*.*YA ALSO I AM SITTING ON YOUR PAPS LAPS, HES CHECKING ME OUT* 



These Booze is knocking me up :i[ ydyf.cghh


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

*I WANNA WHIP YAAAAA*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

Mafia type like this.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Cthulhu confirmed mafia.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 24, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> Mafia type like this.



Hahaha how long did that take you


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Either which side is it, the princess will always walk with elegance and grace having purple covering her path.

Anyways, I'm changing my route now.
*[Change Vote lynch Chibason]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Hahaha how long did that take you



Type in rainbow you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Princess Ivy said:


> Either which side is it, the princess will always walk with elegance and grace having purple covering her path.
> 
> Anyways, I'm changing my route now.
> *[Change Vote lynch Chibason]*



What is this bullshit I'm reading.

Marco, I believe she's Mitsurigi. Go get her NOW.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I always want you to stop posting in that eye stabbing font and colour but we can all get our wishes





Fear said:


> Stop posting in comic-sans font and a matching color with your set you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). It's fucking annoying.



*Let me think....no. 

I love matching the color with my font. Plus, when I got to this shithole called NF, the first color I started to type in was this so...I'm not changing for anyone. *


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

sphyer-sama will stand in the end!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

No, I'm not. My role was already revealed in the update?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Cthulhu confirmed mafia.







Bioness said:


> Hahaha how long did that take you



About 5 minutes. 
Had to make sure I didn't use the same font or color twice.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *MAFIA MAFIA WRITTEN ON HER FOREHEAD*


bitch i have made my role clear


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Does not matter. That purple has to go.

Marco, kill either Princess Ivy or Fireworks. The latter seems to be the best bet.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Does not matter. That purple has to go.
> 
> Marco, kill either Princess Ivy or Fireworks. The latter seems to be the best bet.



Why are you still suspecting me? My role was already revealed in the update. 
You're the first one who complained about my purple.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Does not matter. That purple has to go.
> 
> Marco, kill either Princess Ivy or Fireworks. The latter seems to be the best bet.



*WHY ARE YOU STILL AFTER ME?!?!?*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> sphyer-sama will stand in the end!


*I'LL NAIL YOU BITCH*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm calling off the bet

Shit has gone down on NF

WAD and I will join forces and fight the upcoming attack on Mafia 


If you're a man, you'll join us as well.


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH RAMONA]*

It has been decided.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *WHY ARE YOU STILL AFTER ME?!?!?*



All caps, annoying font, colored text, size 10 lettering. All the things most people dislike here on this forum.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Ramona]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay! ! You two finally get along.  

I'll try supporting Mafia but while in this game, let's play.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Ramona]*

Let's make this happen. Even Amrun will join me in this righteous cause, I know


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> All caps, annoying font, colored text, size 10 lettering. All the things most people dislike here on this forum.



I'm obsessively opposed to the typical mothafucka.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm obsessively opposed to the typical mothafucka.



So you're a different species of mothafucka?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Lady Gaga?

You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

What the fuck has happened here?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

So why is everyone voting for Ramona? Because she's banning mafia games in the lounge?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Stand up for what's right

Get up and prepare to fight


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Lady Gaga?
> 
> You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Takes one to know one. And? What else haven't we established? Really, you have to do better than that. 

And Fear just negged me  Wow, didn't even feel it. I guess my pussy is too deep for his tiny dick .


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Stand up for what's right
> 
> Get up and prepare to fight



Prepare for trouble


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Your a boy, Fireworks.

Actually, do you really want me to expose you? I mean really?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Prepare for trouble


Make it double.


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> Your a boy, Fireworks.
> 
> Actually, do you really want me to expose you? I mean really?



And your point is?  When did I ever say I was a girl? Why are you making assumptions?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> Mafia type like this.



alla ksala suuuu
alla ksala suuuu
alla ksala suuuu
alla ksala suuuu

am i mafia?


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Just hush and quiet down.

Pretend this never happend, and I will spare you. Assumptions? No, these are facts. I know alot more than you think.


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

EXPOSE FIREWORKS!!! PLEASE


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> Just hush and quiet down.
> 
> Pretend this never happend, and I will spare you. Assumptions? No, these are facts. I know alot more than you think.



Hmm I think I actually remember you. Hmm, I'm not dumb and I know when I'm defeated. +reps.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

lol aiyanah has been making the rainbow font for the past 20 minutes...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Basically Sphyer is trying to find a loophole out of our bet 

My face when I'm proved right when he flips mafia -> 

Vote for him


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

rainbow font ftw


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Fireworks backs down like a pussy. I really want to know what dirt you have on her Fear. PM me please


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rainbow font ftw



You also have to use multiple fonts, not just rainbow color.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Fireworks backs down like a pussy. I really want to know what dirt you have on her Fear. PM me please



No.

She made the right decision.

Men do not cause harm to those who seek no trouble. You will recieve no PM from me, other than our mafia plans to discuss who we will kill next.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> You also have to use multiple fonts, not just rainbow color.



then i am obviously not mafia


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

Fear said:


> No.
> 
> She made the right decision.
> 
> Men do not cause harm to those who seek no trouble. You will recieve no PM from me, other than our mafia plans to discuss who we will kill next.



You know I always let you guys decide what to do. I never have any idea what's going on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Can we get back to lynching Sphyer please?

Bet of the century and all (that he desperately called off )


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

my vote is already on sphyer


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

This game has gone down in quality[no offense to Kakashi Hatake]


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

lolwut?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Who says I'm calling it off 

That was just your impression

Come at me 

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

And so, it continues..
*[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually, I'll save you the trouble of lynching me and ask to get mod killed


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

role reveal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

But that would break our agreement.

It has to be death by lynch.

Fucking clauses how do they work.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Actually, I'll save you the trouble of lynching me and ask to get mod killed



Dude, are you Mafia or just giving up?

Now, I look like an ass for not following WAD 
*
[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Everyone's an ass for not following me.

Like my huge ego isn't justified.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

The only agreement I remember is "If Sphyer flipped as town or not." I don't remember any agreement on how he should be killed or make his role known to us.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Can WAD get out? He is ruining this entire game.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

What's this bet you're all talking about?


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Sphyer]*

Sphyer quit trying to weasel out. You made a bet, man the fuck up


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Cthulhu said:


> What's this bet you're all talking about?



If Sphyer  flipped as town then WAD will self ban himself. The same will happen to Sphyer if he flipped as Mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait til Sphyer reveals to be mafia.
> 
> I suggest you practice your cock sucking skills.



Already am


Well see about that...


*[Vote Change Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> If Sphyer  flipped as town then WAD will self ban himself. The same will happen to Sphyer if he flipped as Mafia.



Ah. Sounds interesting, I'll help. 

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I still vote?

*[vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

*PITIFUL TOWN

DO YOU THINK THE LIKES OF I WILL ALLOW YOU TO TAKE MY LIFE!?

NAY!

I AM MAFIA

I AM VOLDO OF THE VILLAIN MAFIA FACTION!

BUT YOU FOOLS WILL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE

BECAUSE THIS IS MY ART

THIS IS MY PRIDE


!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

For real?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

Aww, Sphyer, that's no fun.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

My time is almost here

I've asked for a perm ban

In 12 minutes, you will never see me again

I will be the one who controls my death


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Better not be bluffing.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Nooooo 
That was intense.. But good luck Sphyer
I wished you the best of luck

Thank you for all the teachings..
I shall never forget it.

Thank you for everything..

Aizen-sama, you won!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2011)

Why did WAD get banned?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not joking

You can check the mafia FC to confirm it

7 more minutes until I'm gone

It was fun guys (and I hope I'm modkilled )


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Fear (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer, you deem worthy of my bro.

I will see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer and WhatADrag

You two will be missed.
Come back after some weeks and settle once again. This isn't over yet..

But for now, Congratulations WAD. I knew that Aizen is meant to be superior than Urahara.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

We are both permed forever by the way

Cya space cowboy


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 24, 2011)

Huh. WAD was banned, and Sphyer leaves. Who wins?


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

What is this?


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2011)

FUCK

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sphyer, come back soon.
You still have a promise to me, remember?
You promised me that you'll invite me and let me play your upcoming Mafia game..
You said it will be a fun game.. You said I should anticipate it.
It's a promise


----------



## Friday (Mar 24, 2011)

So was Sphyer Mafia or what? You know that's the only thing that mattered.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 24, 2011)

Wait..why isn't Sphyer's name Striked out?

@Kakashi- Will you let us know if Sphyer is Mafia or not?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Wait..why isn't Sphyer's name Striked out?



Names that aren't striked out when they're banned means that their ban was a result of request and not because of breaking the rules.

And yes, Sphyer was a Mafia.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 24, 2011)

As for WhatADrag,
Please do come back as well. Let's celebrate Aizen's victory over Urahara when you come back..
Also, you can't disappear just like that because.. because I still have to confess my feelings for you. kidding

But for now, Let's proceed with this game.
*[Change Vote lynch Chibason]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

ldestfuckingryoma
what happened here?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow is all I can say about the pages I have read...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

well shit
we have no lynch
*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 24, 2011)

How long until this phase gets over? I don't wanna miss sending my day action in but I have 20 pages to read.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 24, 2011)

Not voting anyone will put town in a horrible situation.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 24, 2011)

sphyer revealed as mafia
i expect he will be modkilled
if not for role revealing then for being inactive
we'll get his role by the end of the phase and have what we need for the night, considering there was a shitstorm over this lynch


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

WAD is banned for a week and wants me to take over his role. :33 tell me if that's cool, KH.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

@Ivy- Why do you keep gunning for me?

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you get mod-killed, Amrun?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> @Ivy- Why do you keep gunning for me?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.



Hmm.. because you argued for voting Antlion.


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2011)

She's gunna at the end of day phase. Mitsurugi, I have found you!! **


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Hmm.. because you argued for voting Antlion.



Hey guess what---He could kill 5 People of his choice if he makes it to Night Phase. 

Not one person produced any evidence to suggest that anyone else was Mafia. 

Or am I wrong? 


Think about it. Antlion knows he will be attacked tonight if he isn't lynched today. That will trigger his Teleport. 

When he lands in the next Night Phase he'll expect someone to attack him again, which would kill him.

...He will not hesitate to kill 5 of us. 

If we lynch him today it will prevent him from ever having the chance to use the 5 kill ability. 

done/


----------



## Hero (Mar 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Hey guess what---He could kill 5 People of his choice if he makes it to Night Phase.
> 
> Not one person produced any evidence to suggest that anyone else was Mafia.
> 
> ...



We still have that one role to protect 9 players. That'll be hard since she doesn't know who the townies are.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Hey guess what---He could kill 5 People of his choice if he makes it to Night Phase.
> 
> Not one person produced any evidence to suggest that anyone else was Mafia.
> 
> ...



Okay, if you say soo.. I have no better argument
*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 25, 2011)

*WHAT A DRAG,

I HATE YOU! IF IT WEREN'T FOR YOU, SPHYER-SAMA WOULD STILL BE HERE!!!

I HATE YOU SO MUCH!!!!

MORE THAN LB!!!!*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 25, 2011)

Stop posting, you're dead.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

brb reading 30 fucking new pages


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2011)

lol can't wait till you read all this homestruck this phase was and still is absolutely nuts. you missed so much. It died a good 6 hours ago because well everyone was exhausted/banned.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

God it was terrible and full of much crappitude


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought it was funny


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a hangover and Came back and WAD B.A.N.N.E.D


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2011)

lol hangovers and being drunk are bad in mafia games. I was so blitzed on st.patty's my defense failed and I got voted out in breaking bad game. 

when was the last vote count?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love how Chiba is so enthusiastic to make sure I die.

I'm a trustworthy guy.

Not to mention I can be role blocked if someone wants to make sure I don't use suicide. Although I recommend it is not done for the specific reason that it will be a waste.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2011)

your suicide has a * next to it, it is unblock-able. though I will trust you for now.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 25, 2011)

WAD and Sypher will be modkilled. 

So you guys might want to lynch someone else. Sypher and WAD will be replaced. 

If Amrun wants to play the game, she will takeover WAD role since WAD identity is already revealed.

The phase will end in 6 hours.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

Poison ivy keeps hinting at being algol for some bizarre reason. Saying her fire sword got stolen and her attempt to use her remaining ice sword got blocked. She says she was revealed in a writeup but I can't see it anywhere. 

Just... Weird. Mafia role reveal get?

Antlion is confirmed Yoshimitsu. 

I can see why some people would be reluctant to lynch independents, but Yoshimitsu is the character/role which solo'd both mafias and the town at the same time in the last game. And this time he's even more powerful, with his 5 kill suicide.

Chibason is right, if we don't force him to use his teleport in the day phase, he will use it in the night phase, and then we won't be able to stop him from suicide bombing.

SC independents are no joke. He says he will work with the town though. Dunno what to think.

I still don't fucking trust Chaos though and I have no fucking idea why no one wants to vote for him. Yesterday people were saying they don't think he would use soul edge on himself when there were so few votes for him, but then guess what, there was a double lynch.

The person with second least votes would get killed. Suddenly it's not as hard to understand why he might have done it. Is it?

Also I notice Federer did the same thing today too after someone voted for him.

I think Fed and Chaos are both mafia godfathers/holders of soul edges.

SOMEONE PLEASE FIND ANOTHER WAY TO EXPLAIN THOSE SELF VOTES 

*[vote lynch chaos]* because technically federer already has less votes than him, in theory, because of his sword, even though he already received a vote 



Kakashi Hatake said:


> WAD and Sypher will be modkilled.
> 
> So lynch someone else everyone. Sypher and WAD will be replaced.
> 
> If Amrun wants to play the game, she will takeover WAD role since WAD identity is already revealed.



Should you really allow the replacement to be someone who was modkilled for breaking the rules in the first place? That kind of defeats the purpose of modkilling her.

Shouldn't the replacement be someone who was killed fairly?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

A simple way to put it would be thus.

At the end of day phase 4 (I think?) Ivy will learn the identities of both Nightmare and Astaroth. Chances are that you have heavy suspicions about some other members.

Suicide on said targets could cripple the mafia.

And I have no intention of suiciding until directed to. Otherwise I'm in for as long as I can.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

* [Change Vote Lynch Chaos] *

Lynching Antlion is a risky proposition in a way.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

Again, if Yoshimitsu teleports the lynch should switch to the second person with the most votes. I don't see what's wrong with making him waste it right away.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its the fact that you 'townies' have lost most of the swords and are lynching an independent with that as his only threat.

Meanwhile, the villains are running around with most of the swords and are a far larger threat, yet some are still content to waste two day phases lynching an independent who is willing to help the town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

we are not lynching antlion because that would be a waste of a phase
*[change vote lynch chaos]*
bandwagon get


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*

His not me and his a mafia.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with lambda, basically. Also can't forget that Yoshimitsu won the last game.

*[Vote change lynch Antlion6]* because I think I switched. Curse me all you want, Ant


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Chaos claimed to be my role in the last SC game.
or hes either Mafia with the Sword.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2011)

Stop voting for Chaos.

I already vouched for him, and I can assure you all that he's not a mafia.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2011)

_ said i'd trust you for now ant _

so I guess i'll go with *[change vote lynch chaos]* since voting for sypher is pointless. 

wait what? when you do that? *[change vote no lynch]*

this is turning into bleach mafia game.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

So any better suggestion than Chaos and Ant?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 25, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So any better suggestion than Chaos and Ant?



Sajin, way too quiet.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he already defended himself before in regards of that matter but of course, we couldn't dismiss the possibility as well.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Could try Federer then?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> I love how Chiba is so enthusiastic to make sure I die.
> 
> I'm a trustworthy guy.
> 
> Not to mention I can be role blocked if someone wants to make sure I don't use suicide. Although I recommend it is not done for the specific reason that it will be a waste.



I'm not actualy enthusiatic about you dying so much, but I have to defend my reasons for seeing you as a threat.

I'm sure you're very trustworthy, but this is a game...and deception is often warranted. 



Antlion6 said:


> Meanwhile, the villains are running around with most of the swords and are a far larger threat, yet some are still content to waste two day phases lynching an independent who is willing to help the town.




But, we dont know who they are. We know you and your 5 kill potential...

Besides, we wouldn't waste even one phase lynching. If you teleport we'll take out the person wth the next amount of votes.


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> _ said i'd trust you for now ant _
> 
> so I guess i'll go with *[change vote lynch chaos]* since voting for sypher is pointless.
> 
> ...



And we all know how that turned out, I was telling truth.

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

Hardly posts, I reckon he's trying to lay low.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cloudkicker]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody gunning for Chaos.is quite suspicious now.


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2011)

Clarify with KH whether lynching Antlion will result in no lynch if he teleports. It's not unlikely.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

Platinum's always like that in most of his game. He barely discuss.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

* [change vote lynch Federer] *


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

well, got to vote
*
[Vote Lynch Federer]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

Fear said:


> Stop voting for Chaos.
> 
> I already vouched for him, and I can assure you all that he's not a mafia.



You never explained how you could possibly know this if you're not a cop, which you said you weren't.

I initially thought this must mean you were Siegried and someone sent you the investigation report, but it turns out Amrun is Siegfried.

So I don't know where the fuck you're getting this information.

Anyway now that you've derailed the Chaos wagon again I guess we're *[vote lynch federer]*ing now.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Where are people getting this fiction that if they lynch me then the person next on the lynch list gets lynched instead?

Nothing in my role says that.

You would essentially be getting a double lynch, and that would make no sense at all.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Wasn't it the case last game? Unless it's different now, I thought ability remained the same.

Logically, if you're not present in the day phase anymore, the lynch would still commence.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

> **[Teleport] *- Yoshimitsu can use this ability to teleport into the future. When he uses this ability in the day phase he will teleport into the next day phase and therefore he will not exist in the current day phase and the following night phase. If he uses it in the night phase he will teleport into the next night phase. This ability can only be used once. This ability automatically activates when Yoshimitsu gets attacked.


You don't exist in the phase so all the votes on you are considered invalid. Lynch carry on as usual, the one with the most votes dies.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no idea about last game, but it sounds like your trying to take the cake and eat it.

I need to be attacked. If you lynch me, that is attacking me. Lynch fails because I teleport. Its exactly the same as any other type of bulletproof role. The lynch is attempted, and fails.

I see no reason why an arbitrary extension should allow for the town to get a double lynch.


Whatever. Just ask KH to clarify.


----------



## Federer (Mar 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> * [change vote lynch Federer] *



What are you, 12? I'm poisoned, I'm going to die anyway, what's your reason for the change? 

Although I wouldn't mind being lynched, I'm a dead man anyway, but it would be a waste.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> You would essentially be getting a double lynch, and that would make no sense at all.



It's not a double lynch if only one person is lynched. You teleport out of danger. 

You might be right anyways, Ant. We need KH to confirm it.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

It basically is a double lynch.

You lynch me

You lynch someone else.

Thats two people


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

Should we follow WAD's suggestion list?
I mean he's correct with Sphyer and Cycloid.


> I'm really feeling Cycloid, Noitora, Chibason, St. Lucifer, and Cloudkicker are anti-town in this game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Maxi and Sexy time to use your kill and get rid of some scusm


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Federer said:


> What are you, 12? I'm poisoned, I'm going to die anyway, what's your reason for the change?
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind being lynched, I'm a dead man anyway, but it would be a waste.



Well if you'd have reminded me of that without being a jerk we might have seen 

iirc you're not going to die for several phases yet though


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Well if you'd have reminded me of that without being a jerk we might have seen
> 
> iirc you're not going to die for several phases yet though



Lifemaker your also suspicious,for switching wagons so easily,
also defended some people before.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

*WAD removed me from his later list after I made my case IIRC.I  suspect CloudKicker*



Princess Ivy said:


> Should we follow WAD's suggestion list?
> I mean he's correct with Sphyer and Cycloid.



WAD later removed from his list IIRC.

I do suspect CloudKicker though.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

i cant believe people still want to waste time lynching antlion 
lol voting for fed who's poisoned anyway 
*[vote lynch princess ivy]*
placeholder vote


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

It's just how I roll  I switch as new information comes to light


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> It's just how I roll  I switch as new information comes to light



anyone can say that ,so your still suspected


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i cant believe people still want to waste time lynching antlion
> lol voting for fed who's poisoned anyway
> *[vote lynch princess ivy]*
> placeholder vote



Why are we voting for currently harmless Ivy


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2011)

Because it's always the innocent loving girls that stab you in your back.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Why are we voting for currently harmless Ivy


thats just a placeholder vote
i'll lol if it gets turned into a bandwagon considering she's mod-confirmed town


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> thats just a placeholder vote
> i'll lol if it gets turned into a bandwagon considering she's mod-confirmed town



I think mafia is stupid enough to fall for it 



Fear said:


> Because it's always the innocent loving girls that stab you in your back.



It sound like you have experiences in that department :


----------



## Toreno (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it clear on who we are voting? 

Antlion can just teleport, right? 
Chaos is confirmed townie?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

^ Fear says he is but I don't see how he could possibly know that. He says he's not a cop, and he's not Siegfried or those masons.

And Fear you completely avoided my question, again.



aiyanah said:


> thats just a placeholder vote
> i'll lol if it gets turned into a bandwagon considering she's mod-confirmed town



Where is the post confirming it?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't recall I'm confirmed, though I think someone knows my identity and I am indeed town.


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2011)

Cop and Siegfried aren't the *only* people that can know someone's identity.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Not so, Fear.

Also, Federer is about to die? That wasted my first two phases' worth of work.  And I can't do shit these two coming phases, thanks to some silly roleblock.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Where is the post confirming it?


go read the write-up for the end of the night phase


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> go read the write-up for the end of the night phase



I've read it 4 times now and I don't see her name anywhere.

Also LB is laying low as fuck in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I've read it 4 times now and I don't see her name anywhere.
> 
> *Also LB is laying low as fuck in this game.*



This is very true.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

LB is obvtown, you tards.

Did KH ever give me an answer about if I am going to replace WAD?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't believe he did.

And if you haven't noticed I'm town by now, I can already predict the course of this game. I'm focusing more so on my ability that will help town exponentially in the long run, but I've been role-blocked for this day and night phase. Meaning I can't continue my search for certain members and then lolwtfpwn the mafia.

And if it was a town member who did this, again, fuck you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

WE HAVE TWO HOURS

WE NEED A WAGON


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*

Because I really can't be bothered to see you and aiyanah have e-sex in the form of arguments.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

WAD's list:



> Cycloid
> gumby2ms
> Platinum
> Cloudkicker
> ...



MY PERSONAL PICK IS CTHULU

*[vote lynch cthulu]*

Everyone fucking follow me or we wasted this phase entirely.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I've read it 4 times now and I don't see her name anywhere.





> [Algol] - Failed to steal anything.
> [Algol] - Fire sword attack failed.
> [Algol] - Ice Sword attack failed.



That was the 3 times Algol was mentioned in the Write ups. Ivy's name isn't mentioned. 

But I think maybe someone vouched for her..


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> That was the 3 times Algol was mentioned in the Write ups. Ivy's name isn't mentioned.
> 
> But I think maybe someone vouched for her..



I'm actually pretty sure it was there when I first read the write-up, maybe KH removed it? That said Ivy could also be Zasalamel so I don't think she's confirmed town yet. (unless someone really did vouch for her)

Amrun, why Cthulhu?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

Algol isn't town 

He is green 

And I didn't argue with aiyanah, I asked a question


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Sajin, he's on WAD's list and he seemed kind of sus to me.

WAD says he's most confident about CloudKicker so I'd change, but just pick someone for crying out loud so we can achieve a lynch.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Algol isn't town
> 
> He is green



And yet, that is who she has claimed. 

Chaos trying to prevent Cthulu lynch?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cloudkicker]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

chiba said:
			
		

> that is who she claimed



I know that so why is aiyanah saying she's confirmed town?

What the fuck?



Chaos said:


> *[Vote Lynch Chaos]*



And now he is fucking voting for himself AGAIN. 

And STILL no one has fucking explained why anyone other than a mafia godfather in possession of soul edge would do that.


----------



## Fear (Mar 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch Cloudkicker]*



I find you fairly odd for some reason.

Checking back in a few games you were in, you seem to vote like this alot. Maybe a mafia member trying to lay low? Likely. I remember when I proposed a lynch against you in another game, you seemed to defend yourself quite abit, since you were a townie afterall. But here, you don't seem to like speaking much, very odd.
*
[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Ivy's name was mentioned.but KH edited it 5 hours later


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Ivy's name was mentioned.but KH edited it 5 hours later



Where, and in reference to what?

Someone tell me exactly what the fuck it said


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she was Algol.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Where, and in reference to what?
> 
> Someone tell me exactly what the fuck it said



Pretty sure Fire & Ice swords were used on her and failed.

And after reading Cthulhu's posts he seems suspicious enough to warrant a random vote so why not. *[Change vote lynch Cthulhu]* Even though I think we're towning really hard by not lynching Yoshimitsu who was handed to us on a silver platter.

Toreno also deserves an honorable mention along with St. Lucifer for trying to attract suspicion to me, I got my eyes on you two now.

EDIT: 





lambda said:


> I'm pretty sure she was Algol.



Was she?  Either you are mistaken or I have a shitty memory.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Where, and in reference to what?
> 
> Someone tell me exactly what the fuck it said



Her name was next to Algol in the Write up.
so either its a mistake by KH or something happened

She did say she tryed to burn you with firesword
and froze Aiyanah


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

She did say herself that the fire sword had been stolen from her.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah I seen her repeatedly claiming to be Algol, now people are saying the write up says she's Algol

So why is aiyanah saying she's a mod-confirmed townie?

God..


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So you're the one who stole my firesword?





Princess Ivy said:


> It's not that stealing is what I only did.
> 
> I used my fire attack on Homestuck and it failed.
> I used my ice attack on aiyanah and it failed.
> ...





Princess Ivy said:


> My ice attack failed on aiyanah as well sooo.. yeah





Princess Ivy said:


> It says in the write up that it failed. Yes, I'll probably lost the ice sword as well.


Basically.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess I do indeed have a shitty memory after all 

So are we lynching Algol? I still think Yoshimitsu is more of a threat even if he's harder to kill.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> And yet, that is who she has claimed.
> 
> Chaos trying to prevent Cthulu lynch?



Yea. Of course.



Homestuck said:


> I know that so why is aiyanah saying she's confirmed town?
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> ...



Okay I'll hint you. -2


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to make sure, town must kill all the mafias to win, right? Independent is just as much a target as the other two? I ask because of all the people who seem to have a problem with us attacking them.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, so we know Antlion and Ivy are both Independents.

Cthulu and Cloudkicker both seem susp to me. 

Chaos is asking for the vote.... 

We need to lynch one of them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Ok, so we know Antlion and Ivy are both Independents.
> 
> Cthulu and Cloudkicker both seem susp to me.
> 
> ...



Your not off the hook yet aswell


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Your not off the hook yet aswell



WAD and the Independent Ivy are the only 2 who have even mentoned me. 

After I explained myself to WAD he removed me from his list. 

It's frustrating when I've put myself out there, despite the fact that I prefer to lay low unless I have info. 

The fact is I didn't want to be a sheep for WAD's unsubstantiated witch hunt on Sphyer...

I wouldn't have said a word had I thought Sphyer was Mafia. 

If that comes back to bite me later then so be it.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

WE HAVE TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER RIGHT NOW.

PICK A FUCKING WAGON, RIGHT THIS SECOND.

NO MORE DICKING AROUND.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm with you Amrun

*[Vote Lynch Cthulu] *


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

THAT'S 3

KEEP IT GOING GUYS

CAPS LOCK IS FUN


----------



## Friday (Mar 25, 2011)

Vote lynch cyhulhut w.e it's name is. 

Also why are we lynching from wad's list. Last time he was endlessly complaining about how his gaydar is off.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

lambda said:


> Well about that, Ivy said she attacked Aiyannah with the Ice sword but the hit failed. As far as I can tell the only reason that could happen is because Aiyannah is either Vader or Nightmare.
> 
> Well, she could be ZASALAMEL too, but that would be retarded.



Aiyanah seems to be a confirmed townie, so I'm guessing algol got roleblocked.


Also the people saying yoshi is more of a problem than algol are forgetting that algol has the ice sword and is a roleblocker right now. Yoshi still has to kill himself to use any kind of ability.


And Chaos I'm still not sure what you're doing, unless you mean... A certain thing. But I thought that only worked if the lynch was successful.

Right now it seems like all you're doing is nerfing yourself and wasting votes.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

Marco said:


> Fucking Mitsurigi!!


Could you kill someone before you die anyhow? It'd be a waste otherwise.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cthulhu]*

Some town still trying to waste two day phases on a pro-town independent


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2011)

I already sent my kill in hours ago.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Who for may I ask?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Aiyanah seems to be a confirmed townie, so I'm guessing algol got roleblocked.
> 
> 
> Also the people saying *yoshi is more of a problem* than algol are forgetting that *algol has the ice sword* and is a roleblocker right now. Yoshi still has to kill himself to use any kind of ability.
> ...



Do you think she'll have it for long? She wasnt role block,but suggested  something happened,like hiding behind walls of somebody.. your lucky  her fire sword got stolen  Yoshi has a ability put 5 people at risks,not to mention he has the power to steal more weapons. Hes bigger risk now. but we can't waste lynches on him yet.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

People posting without voting for Cthulu are suspicious as fuck.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

* [Change vote lynch Cthulu] * 

be bold. i guess i can subscribe to that


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Who for may I ask?



Don't worry. Didn't waste it on you.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was genuinely curious.

I have my own idea on possible mafia.


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch chthlu]*

or however the fuck it's spelled


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

What did Cthulhu do? I missed it while pondering the meaning of aiyanah's existence


----------



## Friday (Mar 25, 2011)

Lay it down for us before you die pl0x. That way people can direct their kills appropriately.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Lay it down for us before you die pl0x. That way people can direct their kills appropriately.



you saying he definitely missed Mitsu? how do you know unless your him


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 25, 2011)

What did Cthulu do?


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2011)

You'll find out who I targeted soon. I don't wanna spoil the write up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> People posting without voting for Cthulu are suspicious as fuck.



did you kill Cthulu before and failed?
based on his posts, WAD must have based on his scumdar


----------



## Friday (Mar 25, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> you saying he definitely missed Mitsu? how do you know unless your him



I must be him.

Also I'm talking to antlion, isn't he supposed to commit suicide if we let him not teleport?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no intention of suiciding.

I have made that abundantly clear.

When the town have five names to give me, then I'll act like the little bitch I am and do as I am told.


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2011)

inb4marcotargetedme


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Targetting Noitora would have been a better choice, or VLD.


----------



## Friday (Mar 25, 2011)

Whatever. Lets just get this game going. Isn't the day phase almost over?


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd never target The Comedian.


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2011)

Marco said:


> I'd never target The Comedian.



you've learned well, grasshopper


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

On and On said:


> you've learned well, grasshopper



That green smiley is suspicious as fuck.


----------



## On and On (Mar 25, 2011)

^ good thing I'm the dancy blue one then 


/spam


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

people need to stop suspecting smileys


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

stop fucking smiling all the time


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stop lynching me then


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Tch, someone's grumpy...


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

If anything I'm Dopey.


----------



## lambda (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody care to do a vote count.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

no votes count 
/lazy


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

Normally aiya always does vote counts

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Normally aiya always does vote counts
> 
> *[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*



i thought your -2 so whats the deal here,given up now mafia?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

this is more reason to bandwagon chaos this phase


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

I can vote for whoever the hell I want, as long as I don't target mafia, it's actually a good thing


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to be really busy today, so the day phase update and the night phase start ups write up will be late.

Sorry, I'll do the vote counts later as well.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Lynch Vote Change Chaos]*

Just to be sure.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> I can vote for whoever the hell I want, as long as I don't target mafia, it's actually a good thing





Chaos said:


> *[Lynch Vote Change Chaos]*
> 
> Just to be sure.




*[change vote lynch chaos]*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm powering up


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

tira has a sword too 
you guys can fuck up the votes if you want


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

lolwait

my role doesn't work the way I thought it did.

fail.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote lynch change Chaos]*

Potential bullshitting, but might as well go through with it.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

Kill me. W/e. I wasted the whole time playing this game building something that didn't exist


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Last time I build my power up to +3 only to be killed by the last Siggy


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Kill me. W/e. I wasted the whole time playing this game building something that didn't exist


lol how many negative votes did you want to store on yourself?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol how many negative votes did you want to store on yourself?



Billions          .


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

claiming darth-vader or nightmare
get lynched


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*[change vote lynch chaos]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

this phase has been glorious


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Might as well, not that it would change anything though 

*[Vote change lynch Chaos]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

Why are you guys lynching chaos after I finally figured out what he was doing? 

You won't lynch him when I think he's a godfather but you'll lynch him when he appears to be a bumbling politician. 

I give up.

What the fuck does that make Federer though?

And I don't care if he's already going to die in 3 days, if he's really a godfather he can kill people before then, and his sword will no doubt fuck with the votes.

Also there's a chance the doctor will administer an anti poison to him.

I wonder if the write up will say who got cured when that happens?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

It makes Federer town, as I can confirm. I find Amrun, and she probably got mod-killed. I find Federer second, and then he's poisoned and is going to die.

Marvelous. Just. Marvelous.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 25, 2011)

Why are we lynching Chaos?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought he was doing it because he had Soul Edge?

So lost now.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It makes Federer town, as I can confirm. I find Amrun, and she probably got mod-killed. I find Federer second, and then he's poisoned and is going to die.
> 
> Marvelous. Just. Marvelous.


lb dont fucking target me :/


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It makes Federer town, as I can confirm. I find Amrun, and she probably got mod-killed. I find Federer second, and then he's poisoned and is going to die.
> 
> Marvelous. Just. Marvelous.



If you can confirm he's town then the doctor can cure him.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah I need to  vote again don't I since Sphyer is gone.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait, so people actually still think I'm a godfather?

Okay I'm not the worst thinker in this game


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought people known Chaos was Churchill already


----------



## Chaos (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm the motherfucking Raikage.

I am in a high leading position, but I can't even find the door of my room.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

so you've just been gaining negative voting power


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought fear backed up chaos being town?? that's why I changed my vote. vote count is bound to be all over the place.


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy fucking spam. Any interesting developments?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch aiyanah]
*
Screw this phase.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

seriously this phase is still going? it's way past 24hrs.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

Kakashi must be busy, don't worry about it, it'll end when it ends.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 26, 2011)

wait, im confused..isn't it night phase right now?

*[vote lynch noitora]*

that mafia scum sasuke


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> wait, im confused..isn't it night phase right now?
> 
> *[vote lynch noitora]*
> 
> that mafia scum sasuke





Yes, on a different game.  .

And you're already dead. We've told you this several times.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know what the hell is going on with this game anymore


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 26, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Yes, on a different game.  .
> 
> And you're already dead. We've told you this several times.



so you just confessed that u are sasuke

hehehehe


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

I said I was Sasuke in the actual game thread where it was taking place ages ago.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 26, 2011)

*[lynch 

*


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 26, 2011)

Its the battle of the century.

Since the phase shall actually take a century.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah this phase has been going on ages.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 26, 2011)

That it has...


----------



## brolmes (Mar 26, 2011)

Why has no one explained why the fuck we're lynching Cthulhu?

Is it some mafia that Amrun discovered before she got modkilled?


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

No idea.

Sphyer is also unabnned, and mafia, so not sure why people are changing from him? He doesn't look dead on the list.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

lol so what of wad then? also wouldn't sypher be dead for role revealing? 

also lol on azn, posting in nights, when dead , whenever. 

as for cuthulu I think it was just someone's personal scumdar and wagon isn't that big because there are votes for ant, sypher, chaos out there still . 

If I had the patience I'd do a vote count to show just how messed up it is.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sphyer's gonna be modkilled for role revealing so it's no use voting for him.

I'll stick with my vote to Federer. I remember WAD saying he's suspicious of Federer.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

He role revealed? That makes sense then.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

This phase has ended. 

Send me your night actions via pm.

I'll do vote counts soon, and the player with the most votes will be lynched. 

Also sorry about the long day phase, I'll always be busy on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

*Players Vote [28/33]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Sypher] 
3. Chaos --> [Chaos]
4. aiyanah --> [Princess Ivy]
6. Aggressor --> [Antlion6]
7. VastoLorDae --> 
8. Fear --> [SharkSkin]
9. Sajin --> [aiyanah]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [Chaos]
12. Federer --> [Federer]
14. Marco --> []
15. Shark Skin --> [CloudKicker]
16. Cubey --> [Sypher]
15. CloudKicker -->
19. gumby2ms --> [No Lynch]
21. Bioness --> [Mei Lin]
22. Antlion6 --> [Chaos]
23. LifeMaker --> [Cthulhu]
24. Princess Ivy --> [Federer]
25. Chibason --> [Cthulhu]
26. Fireworks --> [No Lynch]
27. St. Lucifer --> [Mei Lin]
28. On and On --> [Cthulhu]
29. Toreno --> [Chaos]
30. Cycloid --> [Antlion6]
31. Cthulhu --> [Sypher]
33. Grahf --> [Antlion6]
34. Homestuck --> [Federer]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> [Antlion6]
37. Platinum --> 
38. Mei Lin --> [Cthulhu]
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [WAD]
41. NeoKurama --> 
42. lambda --> [Antlion6]
-----------------------------------------------
---Sypher [3]
---Chaos [4]
---Princess Ivy [1]
---Antlion6 [6]
---Shark Skin [1]
---Cthulhu [4]
---Federer [3]
---CloudKicker [1]
---Mei Lin [2]
---WAD [1]
---No Lynch [2]
-----------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

*Day Phase 3 [Update 3] 
"Mitsurugi VS Setsuka?."


After days of searching for her master killer, Setsuka finally finds Mitsurugi. They immediately enter a battle.. 

Setsuka - "I swear on my masters blade, I will kill you!!!"
Mitsurugi - "If you want to kill me you'd better bring a whole army.!!!!"

Even with the help of the block role, even Mitsurugi cannot block a critical finisher.

Setsuka - "The battle was decided before I even drew my blade!!!"

Setsuka is now a generic townie.

------------------------------------------


St. Lucifer: [Mitsurugi] Has been killed by [Setsuka]*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

*Day Phase 3 [Update 4] 
"Modkill?."


The rulebreakers get striked by lightning.
Seong-Mina [Back-Up Vigilante] Is now active. 
------------------------------------------


Amrun: [Siegfried] Has been Modkilled*
*Sypher: [?????] Has been Modkilled and will be replaced by Tige321.
WhatADrag: [Yoda] Has been Modkilled*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck, I did the vote count wrong.  

The end of day phase writeups will take some time.


----------



## lambda (Mar 26, 2011)

Props to Setsuka anyway.


----------



## Friday (Mar 26, 2011)

lol I knew I was found.. Some luck Marco. I should've just stayed quiet but I hate playing like that.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 3 

"Teleport!."


"Yoshimitsu teleports into the future before he gets killed."
-------------------------------
[Spawn] - Successfully steals [Mirror Shield]
-------------------------------

"While Nightmare storms into the town, Astaroth finds Ivy investigating Ashlotte's death."

Astaroth - "What are you doing you scum!"
Ivy - "So you were behind her death, well then this place shall be your grave to!"
Astaroth - "Ha haha, You all are just pathetic and weak, I will destroy you all.!"

"Ivy kicks Astaroth out of the stadium."

-------------------------------


Aggressor: [Maxi] Has committed [Suicide] 
-------------------------------


Cthulhu: [Astaroth] Has been [Lynched]
-------------------------------
Night Phase 3 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 26, 2011)

I won't be doing anymore replacements.  
Maybe one more since someone wants to play the game.

Also just like to point out that the hidden roles will be one of the most powerful roles in the game if they become active and they are likely to be active soon.

You all have 22 hours to send me your night actions.


----------



## On and On (Mar 26, 2011)

did WAD seriously just get modkilled even though his role was revealed already by someone else's actions?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh, glad this day phase is finally over.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 26, 2011)

You know I offered to replace WAD, right?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 27, 2011)

On and On said:


> did WAD seriously just get modkilled even though his role was revealed already by someone else's actions?



WAD got modkilled for getting banned. Same with Sypher. Banned players are no good to this game.



Amrun said:


> You know I offered to replace WAD, right?



You were supposed to replace WAD, but I decided not to allow a player whose been modkilled back in the game. After all, you wasted the best town role, Siegfried. Which I wasn't really happy about.

Also because if I allow one player back int he game after modkill, I'll have to do the same to others.

This is my decision.  

Going to end the day phase soon.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 27, 2011)

*End Of Night Phase 3 

"Everyone fails!."


-------------------------------
[Hwang] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Algol] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Tira] - Failed to steal anything.
[Apprentice] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Yoshimitsu] is back from the future.
[Cubey] Has been poisoned and will die after 3 day phase.
[Algol] Ice sword attack failed.
-------------------------------
"This time, Darth Vader sends Raphael to do the killing."

Raphael - "You, tell me everything you know about the sword.!"
Cassandra - "I'm not telling you anything so if you want to go home, this is your last chance.!"
Raphael - "Foolish girl you do not belong here.!"

"Raphael unleashes Critical Finisher on Cassandra who successfully blocks it with her [Game Shield].."

"In the mean time, Nightmare attacks failed???.."

-------------------------------

Day Phase 4 Begins
Send me your Day Phase actions via pm if you got one and if your not roleblocked.
I didn't get quite a lot of night actions, so if I missed anything let me know. 
Nightmare attacks failed could be because the player he was attacking was protected or has [Invincible Immortality] role or has those 50/50 roles.

*​


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

So we begin. Mitsurugi, it was fun.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> So we begin. Mitsurugi, it was fun.



it was hilairious how he admitted to my stupid question


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cloudkicker]
*
Yes, I'm towning.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]* Kill him before he can suicide.


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*
Princess Ivy is known as algol and still has ice sword. Someone should kill her this phase before another independent steals the sword from her, we only have 1 townie thief. I dnt know why this hasn't already been done.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

Because our only vigilante got modkilled. We also know who Voldo is by the way.
*[Vote Lynch Antlion6]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah,like we follow yous and lynch Ant.
in order for Ant to use his ability,he has to suicide,which wouldnt benefit him.
imo not wasting that lynch. Nice try.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, what? Since when dying should stop a character from using his abilities? Bodyguards aren't useless are they?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

He need to suicide to use his abilities.In other words he will need to kill himself.
were not wasting a lynch on Ant.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

Which will fuck as many as five townies. How is this not worth it?


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd much rather "waste" a lynch on someone who can kill 5 players with one shot than risk him not using it. Voldo needs to go before Princess Ivy that's true, but I still think antlion should be lynched first.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

i am disappoint in all of you wanting antlion to be lynched
yo ant, target all of these guys that want you lynched


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

lambda said:


> Which will fuck as many as five townies. How is this not worth it?



I am not wasting that lynch on him,its just what mafia want us to do.
how do you know he want to troll and commit suicide,how do you know he definitely hit 5 townies?


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

Why is it trolling?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

lambda said:


> Why is it trolling?


What else can he benefit from messing with 5 people and he dies himself.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

*Also people voting no lynch before,especially gumby.what are the chances you have soul edges sword?
*


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know, weaken the opposition so his group can win, maybe?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 27, 2011)

* [vote lynch whoever the hell replaces Sphyer] *

god damn I'm hungover


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

Btw Cubey your poisoned,might aswell spill who you are


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

Which reminds me. What about Federer?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i am disappoint in all of you wanting antlion to be lynched
> yo ant, target all of these guys that want you lynched



I agree with this.

People trying to lynch him are possibly mafia. It makes the phase easier for them, and obviously safer. Saves them looking guilty by lynching a townie and saves them lynching one of their own.

Plus it's always nice to see people killing the ones who lynched them. 

Also the writeups say Nightmare's actions failed, looks like someone roleblocked him. If someone knows who he is we can try and get him this phase instead of Ant.



lambda said:


> Which reminds me. What about Federer?



Fed dies in a day or two I think. I tried to lynch him yesterday but no one would help.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys, the lynch wasn't wasted. Cthulu, who was Mafia, was killed. 

Also, Antlion can't do his suicide move unless he makes it to night phase tonight. 

@Kakashi- If Sphyer was Voldo, why wasn't his character killed?


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

He was replaced by someone else.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

Also, Talim can cure up to 6 people. 

We need to verify if Fed and/or Cubey are Townie. If they are, Talim should cure them obviously.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

The fact that he never even tried to get cured makes it seem like he's guilty.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> The fact that he never even tried to get cured makes it seem like he's guilty.



I thought of that too. All he really said was this-



Federer said:


> Someone needs to cure me.
> 
> I don't WADDA die.



and this-



Federer said:


> What are you, 12? I'm poisoned, I'm going to die anyway, what's your reason for the change?
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind being lynched, I'm a dead man anyway, but it would be a waste.



He's likely Mafia who wants to use get a few more uses out of his role before dying.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 27, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Guys, the lynch wasn't wasted. Cthulu, who was Mafia, was killed.
> 
> Also, Antlion can't do his suicide move unless he makes it to night phase tonight.
> 
> @Kakashi- If Sphyer was Voldo, why wasn't his character killed?



Both Sypher and WAD was modkilled for getting banned. Its up to the players whether to believe Sypher or not.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch tige321]*
because she's replacing sphyer
even though he might have been trolling


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Federer isn't mafia.


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

Someone protect LB coming night.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Federer isn't mafia.



Well why didn't Talim's lazy ass cure him?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Keyword: lazy.

Ask her. I've said multiple times that Federer isn't mafia and I can confirm this. Does anybody listen? No.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

lb you can't really vouch for a potential godfather if you're the cop

he would show up innocent 

but ehh he's going to die anyway if the doc isn't using their shit on him, it probably is a waste to lynch him since mafia would still get their kills even if he was dead


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Keyword: lazy.
> 
> Ask her. I've said multiple times that Federer isn't mafia and I can confirm this. Does anybody listen? No.


What do you mean by confirm?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

I never said my role was a cop. It's another power that allows me to figure out people's roles by trial and error, and I'm looking for a certain number before I can become powerful enough to troll mafia to hell. 

He's one of five pro-town roles. He also made a reference to his role early, which is why I suspected him, and it turns out to be legit.


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

She's the cop. 

EDIT: FFFFFFF-


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

No, actually. But I have the ability to find pro-town players.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

list all pro-town players pl0xxie :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

As I said, it's only by trial and error. I found Amrun first, then Federer. Then Amrun goes and gets killed, then Federer poisoned. Then I get roleblocked last night phase and this day phase.  I should have answers next day phase if I'm correct.


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> As I said, it's only by trial and error. I found Amrun first, then Federer. Then Amrun goes and gets killed, then Federer poisoned. Then I get roleblocked last night phase and this day phase.  I should have answers next day phase if I'm correct.



Do you need protection? I have a feeling you're going to be killed. We should just ask the town doctor of like whoever is left and request that you're protected. But that won't help if you're roleblocked again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

More than likely, yes. I wonder if I'm allowed to state my ability? It was supposed to be somewhat of a secret.

HINT HINT HINT.


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

BIRF, do you need to use your ability again, this night phase? Or does the information automatically come to you once the day phase starts?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

hidden abilities eh?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

inb4 the whole town gets modkilled like a bunch of assholes


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm able to question if a player is one of the set amount I'm set to look for, before taking over their actions and becoming like a sort of pro-town version of a mafia godfather. I'm able to do it every phase, meaning I can submit a name each day and night phase.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> More than likely, yes. I wonder if I'm allowed to state my ability? It was supposed to be somewhat of a secret.
> 
> HINT HINT HINT.



I got it. I'm glad you mentioned it too b/c I couldn't find a role that matched the ability you claimed to have.


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

Shit. Hidden role?


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> More than likely, yes. I wonder if I'm allowed to state my ability? It was supposed to be somewhat of a secret.
> 
> HINT HINT HINT.



I gotchu


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I'm expecting to be role-blocked; protection would be needed to negate it, so I can go about my role.

And if I get mod-killed, just lol.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

So who are we lynching? any leads or somenthing?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Now I'm expecting to be role-blocked; protection would be needed to negate it, so I can go about my role.
> 
> And if I get mod-killed, just lol.



I bet you'll get the protection


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

That's all I can say on the matter. Any more and I get mod-killed.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

modkills everywhere 
lynch tige
unless she comes in here and says sphyer was lying, that friend


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

Sypher lies 200% of the time.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Sypher lies 200% of the time.


thats just what he wants you to think


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems I was wrong, and that I was able to use it this phase. But the person I selected wasn't someone I was looking for.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's all I can say on the matter. Any more and I get mod-killed.



You already said enough to get modkilled 

But then so did Marco and Chaos, and a couple others


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

I just hinted my role.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

only an all out reveal will get you modkilled
which is what sphyer and amrun did
but lol sphyer wasn't modkilled for revealing
dont fall for kh's trap
lynch tige


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

You better be right

*[Vote lynch tige123]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Hardly, HS. No one knows what my role is anyways.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> You better be right
> 
> *[Vote lynch tige123]*


i'll just lol if tige is mafia
who did sphyer replace anyway?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 27, 2011)

Town got 5 names for me yet?

I want to help you bros out.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Town got 5 names for me yet?
> 
> I want to help you bros out.



on & on
vld
princess ivy
toreno
grahf

if someone can confirm one of them innocent then we can make a change


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

princess ivy is pro town right that what you said before


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

oh no she's independent
i love how she's playing it off now


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Who did ted replace?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

who's        ted?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

That' what I'm wondering.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> oh no she's independent
> i love how she's playing it off now



her powers is no threat,when she repeatly fails.Especially we all know who she is.She obviously failed to Ice cloudkicker yesterday


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

its tige not Ted.
tige replaced Sphyer


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> her powers is no threat,when she repeatly fails.Especially we all know who she is.She obviously failed to Ice cloudkicker yesterday


i've watched a lot of things fall in ivy's favor 
i will not take that chance here


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

I meant Tige... :rofl


And shouldn't we lynch him? Was Sphyer town or not?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

sphyer revealed as voldo
but there was no modkill


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tige123]*

Actually, Sphyer was modkilled Aiyanah.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sphyer was modkilled for been banned.
but he never really reveal as Voldo. but he admits been in mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *PITIFUL TOWN
> 
> DO YOU THINK THE LIKES OF I WILL ALLOW YOU TO TAKE MY LIFE!?
> 
> ...



dont fall for kh's trap
lol if sphyer is trolling


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Sphyer is obviously trolling.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

kh will be trolling harder if sphy is actually mafia


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> on & on
> vld
> princess ivy
> toreno
> ...



Shall I take out these people then?


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know. Mitsurugi is dead. My life has no purpose now.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Shall I take out these people then?


yeah, thats the provisional list
i would like for some of the people on that list to get active first though


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 27, 2011)

Ted?
Him?
Tige123?
........

Anyway,I read back a little and saw the troll 'reveal' incident.
Kakashi told me he was modkilling him for being banned,rest assured,I'm a townie... a helpful townie.

I still have a ways to go,I'll vote in a little bit.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

lies 
tige is mafia


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait, Aiyanah is known townie? The only townie I can confirm is LB, now WAD is dead.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

noi doesn't know i'm a townie 
switching toreno and noi on that list


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

Well this thread has been a big clusterfuck recently, hard to keep track.


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> I just hinted my role.



And so did I.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

none of you hinted at your role


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

I have, don't make me slap you with my massive penis pole.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

Should we try a double lynch? We still got one of those, right?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

swap toreno and fireworks on that list
real swap


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> none of you hinted at your role



Well I didn't hint really well, but let's just say LB will be safe tonight.


----------



## lambda (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Seung Mina is vigilante now that Siegfried is dead. 

Poison Ivy, Tige,  Antlion, Fireworks. Take you pick.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

kill antlion so i dont have to organise a list


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 27, 2011)

Quickly.

Kill the pro town independent!


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> kill antlion so i dont have to organise a list



Kill aiyanah,hes a threat even when he's town,its dead confusing


----------



## Toreno (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not mafia. Total waste of time killing me...

EDIT: Whats the reason for putting me on that list anyway?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

everyone on the list will say that you bastards 
ant just sit pretty for the night :33


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow dead phase I go to the gym for the day and still nothing worth saying. i guess I believe tige is mafia more then not. and lol mei lin. *[vote lynch tige321]* hope I spelled it right.

unless ant is using his suicide? if he is then? lol on hinting their roles most all of them said they were going to hint then pages later say they hinted with nothing inbetween.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not mafia. I'll leave it at that. 

*[vote lynch tige321]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm sure WAD will love the irony in the resulting actions.



I bet he would

EDIT: I'm sorry LB if they decide to kill me. 

EDIT 2: I'm not mafia.


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know what the fuck this phase is about. I haven't really had the time to sit at a computer and really read. So I'm voting *

[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

all of you are fiends 
you shall die soon enough 

princess ivy
platinum
strike man
vld
cubert-kun


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^Its Tigay123, not Tige321.



 Maybe.

And-

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

From as much as I read,they come across suspiciously to me.

I don't want to be modkilled,so I strongly hint I'm someone that you need to keep safe. Investigate me,at least.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 27, 2011)

*Day Phase 4 [Update] 

"New Vigilante does not trust Mafia's!!!!!!!!!?."


Seong Mina approach a mafia tied up who has been captured by the town. 

Seong-Mina - "Who are you!!!"
Yoshimitsu - "It is I, Yoshimitsu.!!!!"
Seong-Mina - "You all will pay for attacking this town, I will kill you!!!"
Yoshimitsu - "Thy life, not for your taking, I asure you, I am on your side.!!!!"

Angered by Yun-Seong death, Seong Mina shows no mercy to Yoshimitsu.

------------------------------------------


Antlion6: [Yoshimitsu] Has been killed by [Seong-Mina]*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 27, 2011)

Appears innocent much?

Edit:

I was seriously going to do as you guys said lol.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

better safe than sorry i guess


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

the timing of that update 
*[change vote lynch princess ivy]*
because it has to happen eventually
sorry hime-chan


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

We are not killing little Hime,she is harmless,imo just wasting kills


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> We are not killing little Hime,she is harmless,imo just wasting kills



I disagree. The Ice sword she possesses could be quite dangerous. 



> ICE SWORD: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per night. The player who is attacked by this weapon will be frozen and therefore will not be able to perform any actions at the current night phase and the following day phase. They can still post and vote! But their votes won't count.
> 
> *Ice Sword: Current Holder Algol*



*[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]
*


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

That's actually a big relief.
I think someone should investigate Ted, aka Tige321, since there is a chance Sphyer was trolling. Lynch the confirmed independent with an ice sword 

*[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*

#Winning​


----------



## Sajin (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright, I'll go for a certain anti-town then.

*[Vote lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes obviously some people wants the sword so much 
no were not letting the two mafia factions having a free pass today.

We should use her instead. to help us.
she can steal,and cough up whos mafia and whos not


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe I'm being paranoid as fuck but has anyone noticed something strange about the way poison ivy and mei lin are interacting?

It makes me think mei lin knows something we don't, more than just ivy being algol

I dunno maybe they're just friends or something, they share a mutual and unspoken familiarity with a certain something anyway whatever it is


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

tige please hide behind hilde's spear wall
thank you :33

edit: indeed, mei lin might be hinting at being independent too


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Yes obviously some people wants the sword so much
> no were not letting the two mafia factions having a free pass today.
> 
> We should use her instead. to help us.
> she can steal,and cough up who has what



If she's killed before night phase noone will be able to steal the sword, 

You didn't want to lynch Antlion and now u dnt want to lynch Princess Ivy. Can you please state who it is you think we should lynch without danger of towning?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

mei lin is independent mafia
deal with her over night :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

If I was independent, I would have jack her ass off by now 
and go 'lynch her ,lynch her' 

I am just using Hime-chan as a tool. because of her fail attacks,giving me good information,that why I trust some people 

Toreno and lifemaker is like dead suspicious. Lifemaker defended Toreno ' I don't think hes mafia, he doesn't play like that' it was so early, I mean are him and Toreno BFFL 

Edit: Why didnt Seong kill Hime back than to get the sword in the first place


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

i am town and i want her lynched
this way i can be last voter and get that sword


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

So we are lynching Ivy now?

*[Change vote lynch Ivy]*


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> If I was independent, I would have jack her ass off by now



If I say im independent would you jack me off


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch princess ivy]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*

Random, won't bandwagon.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

can we at least get some discussion on who we suspect as mafia?

kind of tired of being the only one trying now that drag's banned


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

~Strike Man~ and Platinum, escpecially .~Strike Man~ since he came asking if he was still alive, typical mafia post or typical fodder post.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

Platinum is never suspected and gets by inconspicuously every fucking time. I find it suspicious as hell.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 27, 2011)

Who ever wants to lynch Ivy,you got your target on your backs, go right ahead if your not scared.

@Cubet your dying soon,might aswell reveal


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

@LB- aiy hinted Townie..'relative type'

Also she had a list that may be useful. It also coincides with what Grahf feels. 



aiyanah said:


> all of you are fiends
> you shall die soon enough
> 
> princess ivy
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

platinum, strike man, o&o, cloudkicker

platinum because he's unreadable and not hinting at any role
strike man because he has no suspicions of his owns
on & on for just getting by each phase
cloudkicker because he's joking around this game


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

Why am I being wagoned? 

Everyone knows what my role is and I'm not alongside the mafia either.
Why's ice sword so dangerous?
Everyone knows I possesses it so it can be stolen to me anytime

It's like wasting a phase on someone who can't be a threat.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why are we lynching Ivy?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

Because I possesses the ice sword, that's why. despite me being not in a Mafia faction.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

She;s an independent roleblocker


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Can someone explain to me why are we lynching Ivy?


you guys are special cases, you followed this wagon not knowing why? 
because she's not town 
what more reason could possibly be needed?

add grahf to that suspects list


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey too many shit to keep up, but thanks for the info.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2011)

Just because I'm dying means I should reveal? 

Obvious mafia is obvious.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you guys are special cases, you followed this wagon not knowing why?
> because she's not town
> what more reason could possibly be needed?
> 
> add grahf to that suspects list



Hey you can kill me anytime you want but that is not going to help you.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Princess Ivy]*

The new vigi should have just gotten the sword from Ivy...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

Aw, yes I'm not town but I'm not a Mafia either.

Soo I have the ice sword, what about it? 
And If I successfully stole a sword, I can give information from whom did I stole it.
Honestly, with my role being known to everyone, it's more helpful that I can relay informations.

Instead of coming after me, why not go to the Mafia?
Mafia must be loving this.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Hey you can kill me anytime you want but that is not going to help you.


i cant ill anyone :/
fucking mafia mocking me 



Princess Ivy said:


> Mafia must be loving this.


who do you suggest we bandwagon if not you?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> who do you suggest we bandwagon if not you?



I'm not sure but lynching me is a real waste of lynch.


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> cloudkicker because he's joking around this game


Iv only been mafia once and that was breaking bad, which I won  and was serious the whole time. Now take me off the list before I get towned  Please and thanks


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch Chibason]*

Only mafia say "X hinted at being town. Lets not vote for him"


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I'm not sure but lynching me is a real waste of lynch.


we got rid of yoshimitsu, that was a bigger waste :/
nothing will be a waste next to throwing away 5 guaranteed kills
so i'm just chillin on this vote
if everyone wants to wagon someone else they should wagon ~strike man~



CloudKicker said:


> Iv only been mafia once and that was breaking bad, which I won  and was serious the whole time. Now take me off the list before I get towned  Please and thanks


bitch please
you staying on that list


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> So we are lynching Ivy now?
> 
> *[Change vote lynch Ivy]*



I find this - strange.

The bandwagon is simply perfect for him, assuming he's a mafia member. At first, I would of thought he was a townie simply trying to get rid of an independent, hence his fast vote. 

But then:



Grαhf said:


> Can someone explain to me why are we lynching Ivy?



He is somewhat confused why everyone was lynching her, despite voting for her early on. So he practically lynched someone, because ''everyone was doing it.'' Despite her being an independent, it seems like a general mafia mistake to me. 



On and On said:


> *[vote lynch princess ivy]*



And of course the typical ''vote and leave'' technique. It's funny how like Grapf, simply voted because everyone was doing it. But his case is even worse, he didn't even ask why, he simply voted without question or even concern. Yet another, typical mafia mistake. Most likely one trying to avoid attention.


----------



## Scar (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok...


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Who ever wants to lynch Ivy,you got your target on your backs, go right ahead if your not scared.
> 
> @Cubet your dying soon,might aswell reveal



 the only one with a target on their back is you for saying that now

@aiyanah: hop off my nuts, im "just getting by" because im involved in 3+ games right now, have been playing video games all weekend, etc. i only get computer access at the library right now, which is closed on sundays, and i work during the week. meaning the rest of the time im playing im doing it from my phone. do you have any idea how hard it is to constantly be involved when you're playing on a phone that ISNT a smartphone?

go ahead and lynch me when i flip town prepare to facepalm. or just investigate. either one is a total waste.


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

you too fear


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I feel that killing Antlion was a real waste.
Going after the independents who can't be a threat because we can't find a Mafia sure is... :/

If you are given the role of an independent, you'll obviously help the town and not the Mafia, right?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *[Vote Change Lynch Chibason]*
> 
> Only mafia say "X hinted at being town. Lets not vote for him"



 The hell you talking about?? Didn't you confirm you were his partner last phase? Seriously, are you saying you aren't town??



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am saying BELIEVE AIYANAH!



I believe aiyanah and you so in turn you say I'm voting under the wrong pretense? 

​


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

oh, and another thing, just because someone votes with one line doesnt mean they didnt read through 

/triplepost


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

On and On said:


> oh, and another thing, just because someone votes with one line doesnt mean they didnt read through
> 
> /triplepost



If you read through, why was your reason for voting me?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 27, 2011)

If Princess Ivy hasn't acted in the interest of the mafia factions then I don't know that there really is a reason to lynch her.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry chiba, I am happy right now and it is screwing with my brain. 


*[Vote Lynch On and On]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

chiba, please dont listen to hiruzen 



Princess Ivy said:


> Yes, I feel that killing Antlion was a real waste.
> Going after the independents who can't be a threat because we can't find a Mafia sure is... :/
> 
> If you are given the role of an independent, you'll obviously help the town and not the Mafia, right?


i would just _say_ i'm helping town
this is why i'll never get independent roles
no one wants to bandwagon ~strike man~ btw 
we've struck gold

*[change vote lynch ~strike man~]*

o&o long time for a triple post
thinking about what your typing? 



Shark Skin said:


> If Princess Ivy hasn't acted in the interest of the mafia factions then I don't know that there really is a reason to lynch her.


most debatable thing ever
all ivy is doing is trying to steal
lol inb she steals a host of town weapons
it'll all be an accident


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

tbh I have absolutly no idea what the hell is happening in this game anymore. So

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

To tell you more, my last night actions are:

Ice attack on Cloudkicker: failed
Steal from LegendaryBeauty: failed
*
[Change Vote lynch On and On]*


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

buahaha this is hilarious

@aiyanah: no, im on my mobile you retard, like i said  obviously by the fact that i thought i was gonna triple post and i didnt

@ivy: because you have the ice sword. now you're voting for me? how are you supposed to established trust with town when you're trying to get rid of them. fail.

now stop being retarded, all of you


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm trying to get rid of them?
An independent holding a sword is dangerous?

Okay, what about this way, I won't try to steal any swords anymore. The write up will said if a player attempted to steal a sword.
Now anyone can steal my ice sword next phase, how's that?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

On and On said:


> buahaha this is hilarious
> 
> @aiyanah: no, im on my mobile you retard, like i said  obviously by the fact that i thought i was gonna triple post and i didnt
> 
> ...


i've posted from my mobile plenty times before
its no big deal, so why make it a big deal?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol @ stealing from me.


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

because my phone takes forever to load something? im guessing you have a smartphone then. honestly if this is all you have to make me suspicious you need to step your game up

go ahead and lynch me. do it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, Sorry for voting you On and On. It's just that my few experiences of Mafia tells me that Mafia has a habit of voting one liner posts following the wagon.
And I promise, I'll help town.

An independent holding a sword is no different from a town holding a sword. Both doesn't know who are mafia and towns so both can possibly attack either a mafia or a town. Saying that I may attack a town is like saying a town may attack a fellow town.

*[Change Vote lynch ~strike man~]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

On and On said:


> because my phone takes forever to load something? im guessing you have a smartphone then. honestly if this is all you have to make me suspicious you need to step your game up
> 
> go ahead and lynch me. do it.


i aint even voting for you 
everyone else might feel like doing so though

i am shocked so few want to vote strike man


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not even following what's happening. Why is ~strike man~ suspicious?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

strikeman is suspicious for being inacti as far as I can tell. just pop and vote.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 27, 2011)

> He is somewhat confused why everyone was lynching her, despite voting for her early on. *So he practically lynched someone, because ''everyone was doing it.'' *Despite her being an independent, it seems like a general mafia mistake to me.



You lost your argument there.

Anyway I do feel better with this:

*[change vote lynch strike man]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

fuck you guys
i want to go to sleep soon 
go through strike mans post history
even if he is town nothing of value will be lost


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

If strike man is inactive, why don't we just let him be modkilled?


----------



## On and On (Mar 27, 2011)

cool aiyanah  go smoke some weed or something

*[vote change lynch strike man]*

as long as we have a vote that's going somewhere.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah did KH make a list of who he was going to kill this phase due to inactivity?

EDIT: Checked the PM that KH sent to start this phase. Strike man was not on the list of those in danger of being modkilled.

*[Vote lynch ~Strike man~]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

strike man was active last phase


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch ~Strike Man~]*


----------



## Toreno (Mar 27, 2011)

So we're now going after Strike Man because he's inactive? 

Hmm, he might be mafia, but I don't know about this lynch. Just seems like a waste if he's inactive, but I'll vote for him. 

*[Vote lynch ~Strike man~]*

P.S - I'm not voting anymore, going to bed for the night.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 27, 2011)

* [change vote lynch ~strike man~] *

hopefully will work out better than the Judeicious one did back at the start


----------



## Fear (Mar 27, 2011)

How did this lynch develop?


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> How did this lynch develop?



As far as I can tell, this is completely random. They're deciding to lynch him because he's inactive.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

go read through his posts
classic clueless mafia shenanigans
if he is town...shrug


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 27, 2011)

lol 2 people voted strike, then 2 people asked why strike.? I told they why, because people didn't like that he was a little inactive and was popping into thread to vote and spam then leave.

then everyone voted for him. now we got someone who will be lynched without proof smh. this week on towning  lol I still find tige a better target but w/e

basically what aiyanah said.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 27, 2011)

If you people wanted to know my other actions

Night 1:
Did nothing

Night 2:
Ice attack on aiyanah: failed
Fire attack on homestuck: failed (My fire sword was also stolen from me that same night)
Steal from WhatADrag: failed (Well, Spawn was able to steal his lightsaber though, I'm so glad that I failed otherwise I would have suffer from his rage.)

All of my actions are failing anyway.

I just read Strike Man posts but I'm wondering which one among those are the most suspicious?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch ~strike man~]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 28, 2011)

Azn, you're already dead in this game.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 28, 2011)

I just read through 8 pages of random shit, Jesus people!

*[Vote lynch ~Strike man~]*

he was on a few list before the inactivity thing came up so going for him is a good idea.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys, aren't the Independant mafia mafia all the same?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2011)

indeed mafia is mafia
the independents cant win with the town, can they?


----------



## Chaos (Mar 28, 2011)

Nope they can't.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2011)

we were lynching hime earlier
how did that get stopped?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 28, 2011)

not sure not enough mafia for the amount of vote strike man got. don't think he has any hate? not sure how he became biggest vote getter instead of mei lin, ivy and tige that were suspects for a lot longer.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Strike Man]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

It's interesting how people like Toreno and especially Gumby are expressing so much doubt about the Strike lynch.

I can't decide if it's mafia trying to look cautious about lynching a townie so they can say "I told you so" afterwards or if it's mafia just trying not to lynch mafia.

Lambda's been pushing pretty hard to make sure we focus on lynching independents instead of hunting for actual mafia, but in this case I do think Ivy is a safer bet than a random unknown, since she could potentially block the doctor or something, while Strike might not even be mafia.

I've been suspicious about Strike for a while though ever since he started posting response pics and no text, so it'd be good to look into him more tomorrow and not just let this slip away. 

Maybe LB can check him out if she's not modkilled.

But yeah Toreno/Gumby/Lambda are looking a bit sus right now, look at Gumby's posts on the previous page and tell me they're not weird, especially for someone who has been so quiet about the other lynches.

ehhh I can't decide between strike/ivy


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

No, I've been pushing for killing the mafia we know rather than take wild guesses and hope for the best. The independant *mafia* is as much an enemy as the others.

And it's pretty damn obvious that I'm town.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

*Players Vote [18/29]*​
*1. Noitora --> [Antlion6] 
2. Tige321 --> [Toreno]
3. Chaos --> []
4. aiyanah --> [Tige321] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~]
7. VastoLorDae --> []
8. Fear --> []
9. Sajin --> [Princess Ivy]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [aiyanah]
12. Federer --> []
14. Marco --> []
15. Shark Skin --> [~Strike Man~]
16. Cubey --> []
15. CloudKicker --> [Antlion6] --> [Princess Ivy]
19. gumby2ms --> [Tige321]
21. Bioness --> [~Strike Man~]
23. LifeMaker --> [Tige321] --> [~Strike Man~]
24. Princess Ivy --> [Cloudkicker] --> [On and On] --> [~Strike Man~]
25. Chibason --> [Princess Ivy]
26. Fireworks --> [Princess Ivy]
28. On and On --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~]
29. Toreno --> [Tige321] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~]
33. Grahf --> [Tige321] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~]
34. Homestuck --> []
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
37. Platinum --> [~Strike Man~]
38. Mei Lin --> []
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [Tige321] --> [Chibason] --> [On and On] --> [No Lynch] --> [~Strike Man~]
41. NeoKurama --> [] 
42. lambda --> [Antlion6]
-----------------------------------------------
---~Strike Man~ [10]
---Tige321 [1]
---Antlion6 [2]
---Princess Ivy [4]
---No Lynch [1]
-----------------------------------------------
Day Phase will end in 4-6 hours. There will be a big update an hour before the day phase ends.*


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Lynch Poison Ivy]*

If she turns out to really be Algol, we'll have Homestuck explains us how he survived the fire sword.


----------



## On and On (Mar 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> we were lynching hime earlier
> how did that get stopped?



wtf are you srs? im pretty sure you're the one who even brought up strike man to begin with, no?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 28, 2011)

yo I did vote tige. guess I was the only one. 

I doubt stoke lynch cause of the cause. and I was more active because we actually know something at this point in the game. and it was way more then me and toreno who doubted it.

lol aiyanah trolling.


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Princess Ivy]*

Confirmed independent get. Why lynch someone else when we've got no vigilantes to take care of these people?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> *[Lynch Poison Ivy]*
> 
> If she turns out to really be Algol, we'll have Homestuck explains us how he survived the fire sword.



It's already confirmed that she's Algol. Both of her attacks on that night failed, and one of them was on a confirmed townie. It stands to reason that she was roleblocked. The fact that she keeps failing on everyone else too makes it pretty obvious.

I'm actually pretty sure you're mafia now. Everything has just clicked into place.

*[VOTE LYNCH LAMBDA]*

You have been pushing so hard on every independent lynch just so you can keep our minds occupied and stop us looking for the real mafias.

You are a much better candidate for a lynch than Strike, and Ivy is more useful than dangerous right now. With her help we have a replacement thief and an extra blocker, but with your help the mafia gets another day of safety.

I also suggest that Ivy should use her sword on you tonight if you're still alive, and she should try to steal from you too.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone else notice how Plat barely posts here at all? I really don't want to make the same mistake as in the MD game again.

I have my vote on Ivy atm and I'm torn on the Strike Man lynch, I do find gumby somewhat suspicious this phase but seeing how many people were arguing with each other but somehow all agreed on lynching Strike Man, I have doubts this lynch will be productive.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Anyone else notice how Plat barely posts here at all? I really don't want to make the same mistake as in the MD game again.
> 
> I have my vote on Ivy atm and I'm torn on the Strike Man lynch, I do find gumby somewhat suspicious this phase but seeing how many people were arguing with each other but somehow all agreed on lynching Strike Man, I have doubts this lynch will be productive.



What are your thoughts on lambda?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

Can be a townie, can be a mafioso. Can't say much else yet given how he always goes after confirmed independents (so do I, for the most part, and I'm not mafia believe it or not).

Also seemed to be under an impression independents know each other/are in the same team, apparently. So he's definitely not one himself.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Why aren't they in the same team?


----------



## On and On (Mar 28, 2011)

shit is getting real

whether how active or inactive someone is hardly fucking matters. if there's other evidence to suggest they're mafia, then yea, it is something to consider, if not, drop it.


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

Because..... They're all..... Independent?


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

So what, they're seven lone guys that must survive all by themselves through what? Luck?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> So what, they're seven lone guys that must survive all by themselves through what? Luck?



Through getting both Soul Edge and Soul Calibur, for the most part.
Yoshimitsu actually won the last game so...


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay so if we consider them secondary targets, why are we lynching Strikeman rather than Tige?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day Phase 4 [Update 2] 

"Apprentice VS Kilik?."


Darth Vader gives Apprentice a new target.

Apprentice - "With your death, this world will be ours.!!!"
Kilik - "If you kill me, you will....!!!!"
Apprentice - "I don't care about your situation, Amy will come with us. Now die.!!!"

Swiftly, Apprentice kills Kilik and takes his head as one of his trophy for winning the battle. With Kilik's death, Apprentice takes Amy to Raphael.

In the mean time, Setsuka gains some new strange powers, she notices a bite mark on her neck. She is slowly losing control of her body, as if something is taking over her body????

------------------------------------------


Noitora: [Kilik] Has been killed by [Apprentice]*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

So at first you try to get us to focus on independents instead of Strike, and now you want us to focus on Tige instead of Strike.

Anyway I think the reason is because Sphyer might have been lying about his role. Otherwise it would make no sense to replace him.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> No, I've been pushing for killing the mafia we know rather than take wild guesses and hope for the best.


 Is my reasoning clear enough for you now or should I post this twenty more times?

Sphyer gets modkilled but somehow it's not because he role revealed? That's complete bull.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyone should think before role hinting. Villains Mafia's had no idea who Kilik was until Noitora role hinted. Now Raphael hidden role has been activated and his about to be very powerful. Which is bad to mafia's and the town.

Hidden roles are game changers. 

This update will be up later, when I have more time.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Which makes me believe that the person who declared to be the doctor of all people is full of shit.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> Is my reasoning clear enough for you now or should I post this twenty more times?
> 
> Sphyer gets modkilled but somehow it's not because he role revealed? That's complete bull.



He was killed because he got himself banned. Same as Drag. This has been posted about 20 times too.

Tell me why Kakashi would replace a role revealed mafia?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

You know what, I'll actually vote for Tige now that I think about it. Sphyer said he's Voldo, idk if he was trolling or not but I'm willing to take this risk as their mafia now has six members.

*[Change vote lynch Tige]*

And Homestuck, he would replace him because he's mafia. Modkilling mafia is a less pleasant task for the mod than modkilling townies.


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Princess Ivy]*


----------



## On and On (Mar 28, 2011)

damn, noitora did this him/herself


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

Replacing a role-revealed mafia? What am I reading?

Are you on lambda/strike's team?


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Precisely because he's a mafia. He's a powerful member of a small team and there's no backup for him unlike Siegfried and Seung Mina. Besides, the thought that " maybe Sphyer was bullshitting" is obviously enough defense to make the role still viable.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd like to know why lynching Strikeman is so much better by the way. And don't try to deflect by taking this as me trying to save him, I want to know your reasons for pushing this.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay guys, I just got a confirmation in regards of my winning condition and yes I'm a threat. 

I'll win when I'm the last one standing.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> Precisely because he's a mafia. He's a powerful member of a small team and there's no backup for him unlike Siegfried and Seung Mina. Besides, the thought that " maybe Sphyer was bullshitting" is obviously enough defense to make the role still viable.



Basically this. Mafia claims this early in the game offer no benefit to the player, after all, so what's the purpose of the modkill?

And yeah of course all 3 of us are on the same team and we're making ourselves obvious by saving Strikeman. Whatever, judging by the votes he'll get lynched regardless and if he's mafia then I deserve to be suspicious later for my stupidity.




Princess Ivy said:


> [
> I'll win when I'm the last one standing.
> Now, lynch me now. Be sure to get the last vote in order to get my ice sword.



Btw I always loved these "You only want to lynch me for my sword" posts, because its not like they'd get stolen one night later.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm taking back what I just said.

I still want to live longer 
I want to have both Soul Caliber and Soul edge.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> I'd like to know why lynching Strikeman is so much better by the way. And don't try to deflect by taking this as me trying to save him, I want to know your reasons for pushing this.



Don't even try to twist my words. I'm not one of the people voting for him. I'm questioning why certain people (including you) are suddenly defending him and trying to divert attention away from his lynch in any way you can.

That itself is more suspicious to me than what Strike is doing.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Then if you don't believe in the Strike lynch, what's your issue with me not going for it either exactly?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

First you're trying to make us lynch independents instead of hunting for mafias, so that no mafias would get killed.

Next you come in and try to distract people from the strike lynch with more of the same, apparently helping gumby and Toreno.

After comments start getting made about it you drop the independents thing but still try to ignore the strike lynch and get us to lynch sphyer's replacement, when it would be stupid to replace him if he was telling the truth about his role.

Now you're trying to act like none of this has been said already over the last few pages, and asking me to say it all again. Also strange. You did that before too, acting like you didn't know about Algol most likely being role blocked. Selective memory.

I was suspicious of you before this phase but it keeps getting worse. I think Drag was suspicious of you too actually.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> First you're trying to make us lynch independents instead of hunting for mafias, *so that no mafias would get killed.*


Bitch where do you get that shit? I tried to lynch independant because I though they were a mafia team like the others. Blame KH for calling them mafia.


> Next you come in and try to distract people from the strike lynch with more of the same, apparently helping gumby and Toreno.


I don't attempt to "distract", I just don't see no fucking reason to lynch him. This wagon is one step from being completely random.


> After comments start getting made about it you drop the independents thing


Because I was wrong. It happens.


> but still try to ignore the strike lynch and get us to lynch sphyer's replacement, when it would be stupid to replace him if he was telling the truth about his role.


I don't ignore the Strike lynch, I just don't see how it's more valid that the dude who got modkilled after claiming a role. You say it's stupid to replace him but I said already why it wouldn't. Losing Voldo to Spyher's biullshit would be a heavy blow to its faction. It makes sense for KH to try and help the situation as best he can, since as the mod he's not basied toward mafias or townies. 


> Now you're trying to act like none of this has been said already over the last few pages, and asking me to say it all again. Also strange. You did that before too, acting like you didn't know about Algol most likely being role blocked. Selective memory.


  What proof do you have that she was roleblocked? She might just have hit the people immune to swords, like I don't know, Vader, Nightmare and Zalasamel?



> I was suspicious of you before this phase but it keeps getting worse. I think Drag was suspicious of you too actually.


Then he'd be wrong.


----------



## On and On (Mar 28, 2011)

all i saw was "bitch where do you get that shit" and i lol'd 

michaeljacksonpopcorn.gif


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

Every single attack Algol has made has failed. One of them was confirmed town. She is most likely being blocked. That's twice now you have completely ignored that this discussion has happened.

And fine, lynch Tige if you want. If she's town I'm going to lol pretty hard. It makes no sense to replace an exposed mafia, I don't give a shit about your weak reasoning for that. I have never seen it happen once at all, in any game, ever.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Algol attacked twice so far, the second time after he was revealed. I don't call that a mountain of evidence.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

lambda said:


> Algol attack twice so far, the second time after she was revealed. I don't call that a mountain of evidence.



And again you completely ignore what's been happening. How many times does the same shit need to be said to you?

Both her attacks on night 1 failed, one of which was on a confirmed townie. The second night her attack failed again. That's 3, all failed.

All her steals have also failed.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Night 1 every mafias were roleblocked.

Night 2 you and another were attacked. It failed. Maybe she was roleblocked, maybe not. If not, she hit prime targets. For some reason this interests me.

Night 3 she'd role revealed so yeah, roleblock is pretty likely. 

The vast majority of steal so far missed, so that proves nothing.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

By night 1 I mean the night of her first attacks, obviously.

I still think she should target you tonight. You haven't even defended yourself really, you just keep trying to pass suspicion onto others.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2011)

lynching tige before investigation is not an option
although i doubt investigation is an option anymore :/

we've discussed the lynching of confirmed independents to death
not gonna talk about it again 



On and On said:


> wtf are you srs? im pretty sure you're the one who even brought up strike man to begin with, no?


lol i did change the wagon 
but only after there was outcry to us lynching an independent


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day Phase 4 [Update 3] 

"Vampire's Invasion?."


With no one to protect Amy anymore, Amy joins her father Raphael. Who is so happy to see his daughter after a long time decides to conquer this world for Amy.

Darth Vader - "Now you got what you want, now go and get me my swords!!!"
Raphael - "Hahaha, you fool. As of right now, I will make this world belong to only me and Amy. I am no longer your pawn!!!!"
Darth Vader - "You traitor, how dare you defy me. APPRENTICE destroy him....!!!"

Raphael and Amy disappears into thin air.

[Raphael] leaves [Villains Mafia Faction] and Starts his own [Vampire Mafia Faction] with [Amy] *

*------------------------------------------*

*Raphael draws all of the vampires to him.

Raphael - "How does it feel to no longer be human?!!!"
Setsuka - "You, you did this to me, you shall feel the wrath of my master's blade!?!!!"
Raphael - "Hahaha, I control all your actions now. I shall make you one of my minions!?!!!"

Setsuka with no control over her body, leaves Town and permanently joins the Vampire Mafia Faction.



[Setsuka] Has joined [Vampire Mafia Faction]*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

Raphael, Amy and Setsuka will get new roles. First post will be edited and Raphael two hidden roles will be revealed at the first post.

And day phase is going to end in around an hour.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't Setsuka Marco?

*[change vote lynch marco]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually...

If he's going to die anyway and can communicate with Raphael... Maybe he can tell us all the Villains mafia identities since he wants them dead as much as we do?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2011)

drop the villains mafia
drop all their names itt
do it


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

Be a bro, Marco.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

Setsuka is not allowed to do that. Revealing other players role is forbidden. 

I added Raphael, Amy and Setsuka new roles at the first page. Zasalamel will get a new weapon.


----------



## Fear (Mar 28, 2011)

Well then, it's settled.

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

That mean he'll just spare us the need to kill him.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Setsuka is not allowed to do that. Revealing other players role is forbidden.
> 
> I added Raphael, Amy and Setsuka new roles at the first page. Zasalamel will get a new weapon.



Since when were you under an impression he would outright reveal them?

He can vote for them


----------



## Fear (Mar 28, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Since when were you under an impression he would outright reveal them?
> 
> He can vote for them



The trolling could be strong within Marco.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 28, 2011)

Marco give us some intel :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2011)

vampires mafia can form an alliance with the villains mafia 
lol we wont get those names

btw who do you guys think is amy?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe LB will know?

Also do you guys think LB could be recruiting another independent mafia team with her hidden role?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn, Setsuka kills 2 people every night 

*[Change vote lynch Marco]*

And I hope Kakashi was a bit more creative with his hidden abilities... Right Kakashi?..


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

Come at me, bros. Anyway, I can't communicate with Raphael.


----------



## lambda (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Marco]*

All we need is names marco. Give us names and it'll be over.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 28, 2011)

Two kills per night....

*[change vote lynch Marco]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 28, 2011)

* [change vote lynch Marco] *

hidden roles. Bah


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Maybe LB will know?
> 
> Also do you guys think LB could be recruiting another independent mafia team with her hidden role?



maybe she will

i still dont understand how her hidden role works
but i guess thats the point 

*[change vote lynch marco]*
lol 2 kills


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm, didn't see pm.

*[VOTE LYNCH lambda]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn, looks like Homestuck was right after all


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Maybe LB will know?
> 
> Also do you guys think LB could be recruiting another independent mafia team with her hidden role?



Always the pessimist, eh, Homestuck? I've got my eye on you, actually.

My role doesn't work by finding anyone. It finds only specific people, all of them pro-town.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

I wasn't being pessimistic, but it's true that you already claimed an ability that involved finding certain people to make a group.

Now that we have seen this happen with some other people, it doesn't exactly look good. How do we know your group doesn't do the same thing?

Not saying it will.



Sajin said:


> Damn, looks like Homestuck was right after all





anyway setsuka is more dangerous right now i think


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

It's been fun guys. 

I'll go kill Mitsurugi again in the afterlife.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

It's also true that I specifically stated it was in regards to pro-town members, and I'd become the pro-town version of a mafia godfather. You seemed to have missed that part.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

Amy was town too.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

And why exactly would another role have her exact same abilities?


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

And get all the scum! Night phase.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And why exactly would another role have her exact same abilities?



What kind of bullshit question is that? 

Anyway I asked you if you could confirm someone. You seem to have forgotten that part.

And now I can't remember who it was either. So just use your initiative.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

The only ones I was able to confirm were Amrun first night phase, and Federer second day phase.

Then they go and get mod-killed and poisoned. 

I attempted aiyanah first day phase, and it failed. That, however, doesn't mean she's not pro-town: it just means she's not one of the ones I'm looking for. You might want to look into that. Same situation for Cubey.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 28, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Marco]*


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The only ones I was able to confirm were Amrun first night phase, and Federer second day phase.
> 
> Then they go and get mod-killed and poisoned.



You say that if it was my choice to get poisoned.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2011)

LB is probably going to start a pro town faction.


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't look down upon me, Pirate Empress.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Federer said:


> Don't look down upon me, Pirate Empress.



Silence, Insolent Swine...!!


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

*Players Vote [22/28]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [Toreno]
3. Chaos --> []
4. aiyanah --> [Tige321] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~] --> [Marco]
7. VastoLorDae --> []
8. Fear --> [Marco]
9. Sajin --> [Princess Ivy] --> [Tige321] --> [Marco]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [aiyanah]
12. Federer --> [Princess Ivy]
14. Marco --> [Princess Ivy] --> [lambda]
15. Shark Skin --> [~Strike Man~] --> [Marco]
16. Cubey --> []
15. CloudKicker --> [Antlion6] --> [Princess Ivy]
19. gumby2ms --> [Tige321]
21. Bioness --> [~Strike Man~]
23. LifeMaker --> [Tige321] --> [~Strike Man~] --> [Marco]
24. Princess Ivy --> [Cloudkicker] --> [On and On] --> [~Strike Man~]
25. Chibason --> [Princess Ivy]
26. Fireworks --> [Princess Ivy]
28. On and On --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~]
29. Toreno --> [Tige321] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~]
33. Grahf --> [Tige321] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [~Strike Man~] --> [Marco]
34. Homestuck --> [lambda] --> [Marco]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
37. Platinum --> [~Strike Man~]
38. Mei Lin --> []
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [Tige321] --> [Chibason] --> [On and On] --> [No Lynch] --> [~Strike Man~]
41. NeoKurama --> [] 
42. lambda --> [Antlion6] --> [Princess Ivy] --> [Marco]
-----------------------------------------------
---~Strike Man~ [6]
---aiyanah [1]
---Toreno [1]
---Marco [8]
---Tige321 [1]
---Princess Ivy [4]
---No Lynch [1]
-----------------------------------------------
Ending the day phase now.*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Vote Strike Man*

I didn't follow this phase.

Jump the biggest wagon, I guess.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day Phase 4 [Update 4] 
"Modkill?."


The inactives gets striked by lightning.
------------------------------------------
VastoLorDae: [Dampierre] Has been Modkilled.*
*NeoKurama: [Apprentice] Has been Modkilled.*
*------------------------------------------
Assassin Blade will go to Darth Vader*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 28, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 4 

"Investigation nearly complete!."



Ivy will find out Nightmare, Voldo and Astaroth identity by the end of day phase 5.
Talim used Antidotes on [Federer] who is now have been saved from poison death.
[Cubey] will die at the end of day phase 6
-------------------------------
[Spawn] - Successfully steals [Game Shield]
-------------------------------

"From Samurai Mistress, to Avenger to Generic Townie and now a vampire, Setsuka could not take it anymore and decides to commit suicide."

Setsuka - "I lived for revenge, now I have no purpose to live!"

-------------------------------


Marco: [Setsuka] Has been [Lynched]
-------------------------------
Night Phase 4 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

*End Of Night Phase 4 

"Amy shows of her new powers!."


-------------------------------
[Hwang] - Successfully Steals [Soul Edge Sword]. 
[Zasalamel] - Failed to steal anything. 
[Tira] - Failed to steal anything.
Lifemaker: [Ivy] Forced by Necrid to reveal her identity.
[Strike Man] Has been poisoned and will die after 3 day phase.
[Fireworks] Has been set aBlaze and will die after 3 day phase.
Bioness: [????] Has been turned into a Vampire. All of his actions will be randominized from now on.
-------------------------------
"Amy approaches a intruder in her father's mansion."

Amy - "Run now or don't expect to leave in one piece.!"
Taki - "How pitiful. You've fallen under the spell of the evil sword. Step aside and tell me where your father is! You're no match for me.!"
Amy - "Stupid, I won't forgive you.!"

"Amy with her new found powers obliterates Taki."

Taki - "You have no idea what you have brought upon yourself, you will face a horrible death.!"

"Taki breathes out huge quantity of poisonous gas to kill Amy."

Amy - "Words of a loser is meaningless. Your little poison will not affect me, I am invincible!"

"Nightmare attack Failed."
"Voldo attack failed."
Amy now holds Poison Dagger and all of Taki's Smoke Bombs"

-------------------------------


Grahf: [Taki] Has been Killed by [Amy]

-------------------------------

Day Phase 5 Begins
Send me your Day Phase actions via pm if you got one and if your not roleblocked.
Nightmare and Voldo attacks failed could be because the player they attacked was protected by a doctor or couldn't be killed because of their role.*​


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Guess there goes my chance of cluing you guys in on my info


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

So is Bioness pro town or not?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Somebody must have some infos


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Jesus christ, our only casualties are from the new mafia.


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Guess there goes my chance of cluing you guys in on my info


Not at all my friend, I read over all the roles and noone has day kill abilities. 

Talim you just needs to protect lifemaker tonight so that he can learn the 3 roles and tell us next day phase. 

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]* May change, may not. Depends on what was learned last night. He is a vampire now and whatever abilities he has could strike anyone


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Was that Vampires Mafia always there?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Was that Vampires Mafia always there?



Vampire Faction, is a new mafia faction created by EX town and Villains Mafia faction. Read Raphael's hidden role.

Quick Update

-[Ivy] will find out Voldo, Nightmare and Astaroth identity by the end of this day phase.
-[Cubey] is going to die at the end of next day phase.
-[Strikeman] and [Fireworks] is going to die by the end of day phase 7.

Unless they are cured by Talim.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

^Wasn't Cubey replaced KH?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^Wasn't Cubey replaced KH?



No, I never replaced him.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 29, 2011)

Who has been proven innocent thus far?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No, I never replaced him.



Well I can already say he isn't going to post. He sent a PM to you, me, and LB saying he is leaving NF for a bit and we should replace him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 29, 2011)

I knew I was going to get killed 

Thanks and great game KH.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Well I can already say he isn't going to post. He sent a PM to you, me, and LB saying he is leaving NF for a bit and we should replace him.



Yeah I know, but he sent me another pm afterwards. He told me he will still play my game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the rush HS,Cubey part of your Mafia club ?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yeah I know, but he sent me another pm. He told me he will still play my game.



WHAT? And not my game...

*Sends Cubey a strongly worded PM*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> What's the rush HS,Cubey part of your Mafia club ?



Thats cute what you did there.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Who has been proven innocent thus far?


Legendary Beauty and by extension Federer. Possibly Aiyannah.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> WHAT? And not my game...
> 
> *Sends Cubey a strongly worded PM*



Its probably because my game is about to end and your and LB game just started.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine started...three phases ago!


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

HS the vampire faction was formed after kiliks death when amy joined raphael. It is why raphael had hidden roles at the beginning of the game.

LB admitted to having a hidden role that allows her to build up a new faction but said it would consist of pro town players, it doesnt really add up to me however bc both the players she claims to have found for her faction were pro town players that had already died. Iv been thinking to myself that she is Raphael, but dnt have real evidence


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Cop, please tell me you found Amy.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

I never believe a man wearing a Charlie Sheen set... But I don't trust LB either...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

You'd be wrong, CK. Dead wrong.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You'd be wrong, CK. *Dead* wrong.



So you are from the Vampire Faction?!


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

I was under the impression she was Edge Master myself. Though yeah, I've got no solid evidence.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

There may be some truth to that. Just a hunch?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

lb is edge master until counter-claimed
to debate this would lead to towning
do any of the mafia's have a day kill?


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

That's pretty much what you've been shouting for two phases now.

Aside from that, I've got nothing.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lb is edge master until counter-claimed
> to debate this would lead to towning
> do any of the mafia's have a day kill?


None, I've checked.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think anyone can day kill.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Seung Mina can.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm willing to take a chance and 

*[VOTE LYNCH LB]*

I don't trust her.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait, did you ask the "confirmed" townies so you could pick a target among them?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

lambda said:


> None, I've checked.



so luci will make it through the day phase 
it should be obvious what to do come night phase


----------



## Toreno (Mar 29, 2011)

lambda said:


> Wait, did you ask the "confirmed" townies so you could pick a target among them?



 *Joke vote*.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Joke votes at this stage


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't argue the fact noone has counterclaimed LB.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Delete this right now.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed I am expecting to meet my end to keep Voldo secret. And I was being so low profile


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone find gumby fishy ?  ..


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

so darth vader has a day kill
interesting you dont want that info to get out lambda


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

*Day Phase 5 [Update] 

"I will hunt you all down?."


Seong Mina is on a mission to utterly obliterate the mafia's. 

Seong-Mina - "You evil man, how dare you control innocent townies, you will pay!!!"
Olcadan - "Ha ha ha.... You're absolutely hopeless! Leave!!!!"
Seong-Mina - "Sorry, but this fight is mine!

Seong Mina kills Olcadan with one strike. It looks like Olcadan has lost all of his powers due to being role-blocked in night phase 2, 3 and 4. Olcadan nightmare finally ends.  

------------------------------------------


Sajin: [Olcadan] Has been killed by [Seong-Mina]*
*------------------------------------------*​


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, why would I want to hide the fact that a mafia has a daykill that he forgot to use for the entire game?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Sajin mafia4life


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so darth vader has a day kill
> interesting you dont want that info to get out lambda



I told you he was suspicious as fuck.

*[VOTE LYNCH LAMBDA]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Seong Mina. I was just wondering when someone would put me out of my misery when I was roleblocked FOR THE ENTIRE FREAKING GAME.

Thanks for the game Kakashi, wish I could at least try to steal something but no. Roleblockers may be negged when this is over.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I told you he was suspicious as fuck.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH LAMBDA]*



Last phase after Kakashi told us that Marco wasnt allowed to reveal his mafia faction, Marco voted lambda.

*Vote lynch lambda*


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

You're so desperate to get me lynched you don't even think for five seconds. It's not like Vader daykill would have been a great secret once he used it, the only reason not to spread that fact was *SO HE KEPT ON NOT USING IT.*

I'm also more and more convinced that Homestuck is Vader. We've just been told that one roleblocker wasn't busy with Algol during phase two which leave only one of them to hide his ass behind.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

I Don't trust the both of you. kill them both


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

lambda said:


> That's pretty much what you've been shouting for two phases now.
> 
> Aside from that, I've got nothing.



Well, I'm pretty sure you should've noticed two things. One I can't reveal my role. Two, I didn't outright reject your suspicion.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

It's still just your word.

No one counterclaimed but that just might be because Edge Master hidden role is too baddass to risk exposure. By the way, your survival rate is astounding if you're who you say you are.

And in a completely different direction, did you have results with your night action?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

I was roleblocked for a day and night phase lass cycle before I even revealed. I wonder why.

And Platinum isn't one of the town members I'm looking for, either.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

let's see who are you looking for l :33


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Exaggerating just makes you look more dishonest lambda. I tried to lynch you once, and for perfectly valid reasons. There's nothing desperate about it. 

Trying to pretend I'm "desperate" only proves that you know you have an important role and that I've discovered it, if you were just an ordinary player with an ordinary role there'd be no reason for you to think anyone was "desperate" to lynch you, you'd just think they had incorrect suspicions.

Your guilt is showing through subconsciously or some shit. 

Anyway...

1. You've been trying to keep the focus on independents for the whole game, to distract us from hunting the mafias, to keep yourself safe.

2. You were one of the people who were blatantly trying to distract people from lynching Strike yesterday.

3. You wanted us to lynch Sphyer's replacement instead, who is most likely town otherwise she wouldn't have replaced him.

4. Your reasoning was ridiculous, saying that an exposed mafia would be replaced instead of modkilled, because they're so important. This never happens.

5. Apprentice (a mafia) was modkilled and not replaced. So your argument is proven to be flawed. 

6. You keep trying to play dumb when these things are mentioned, acting like these reasons haven't been given to you, and not even offering any kind of defence other than trying to attack other people and put suspicion onto them.

7. Marco voted for you yesterday before he was killed.

8. You just told someone to delete their post which contained mafia information. You're using the excuse that you don't want to remind Vader about his kill but it just reeks of obvious bullshit.

There are a shitload of reasons why you're suspicious. Even Drag noticed it too. 

Right now it's either you or Bioness, and if we just keep lynching the new vampires we'll never get any new information and we will all die.

So yeah... You're the best bet.

And I have a feeling about Toreno and Gumby too, since they were also leaping to Strike's defence for no reason at the same time as you.

It's funny how Toreno and lambda are trying to put suspicion on LB now too.

Also LB why didn't you try your thing on lambda?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 29, 2011)

No strong defense and Marco voting yesterday:

*[Vote lynch lambda]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay, I got nothing. I'll just say I'm town and leave it at that.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Or just one thing. Vader didn't use his kill for three phases now. Why is that?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

He only got the assassin sword last night when apprentice was modkilled.

So that makes no sense as a defence.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Lynch Homestruck]*
The jigs up.I heard enough.


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah. Then I really suck at this and deserves to be killed.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait so I'm a vampire what does this do for me?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[Lynch Homestruck]*
> The jigs up.I heard enough.





It's in the write up dumbass

And you are the most obvious mafia/independent in this whole thread, the only reason I haven't voted for you is because you seem too incompetent to be a threat

The amount of "" smilies you have exchanged with people who turned out to be mafia is just retarded


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

lambda you have made yourself very suspicious 
you role hinted some phases ago though 
the role you hinted at hasn't been converted either
but hiding info from town is scummy as fuck 
then again the info is there for everyone to see


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> It's in the write up dumbass
> 
> And you are the most obvious mafia/independent in this whole thread, the only reason I haven't voted for you is because you seem too incompetent to be a threat
> 
> The amount of "" smilies you have exchanged with people who turned out to be mafia is just retarded



Let's just say someone use a ability on you and knows some stuff,that you don't want people to find out,while hearing something that definitely confirm your anti town. derp.Bring it,hint us. Since your Anti town.You probaly cant come up with much. I don't about know Lamdba after till I hear from you.

Your bullshits is funnier,when you don't know me .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lambda you have made yourself very suspicious
> you role hinted some phases ago though
> the role you hinted at hasn't been converted either
> but hiding info from town is scummy as fuck
> then again the info is there for everyone to see



Where did he hint?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Let's just say someone use a ability on you and knows some stuff,that you don't want people to find out,while hearing something that definitely confirm your anti town. derp.Bring it,hint us. Since your Anti town.You probaly cant come up with much. I don't about know Lamdba after till I hear from you.



You are genuinely the worst player I have ever seen.

You have been hinting that you're mafia all throughout this entire game. 

There are just no words to describe you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Things are getting interesting!


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> You are genuinely the worst player I have ever seen.
> 
> You have been hinting that you're mafia all throughout this entire game.
> 
> There are just no words to describe you.



The excuse he comes up with is 'your bad player,your the worse player ever,
your so obvious' it tells me my ability was right about you


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

These stupid smileys is really useful.When derps pick them as excuses for reasoning


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 29, 2011)

lol i tried to keep strike? only because his lynch was based on weak-sauce imo.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> The excuse he comes up with is 'your bad player,your the worse player ever,
> your so obvious' it tells me my ability was right about you



All you did was reveal that you were part of a mafia faction and that you want me lynched. Apparently trying to save lambda.

Tell me what "ability" your team mate supposedly used? 



Mei Lin said:


> These stupid smileys is really useful.When derps pick them as excuses for reasoning



You have been using these smileys while saying derpy things to people who turned out to be mafia, like you thought no one would notice your little private jokes, and you've been hinting that you were mafia like a complete idiot throughout the whole game. Now you've flat-out revealed.

I can't even wrap my head around how stupid you are. It's fucking insane.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> All you did was reveal that you were part of a mafia faction and that you want me lynched.
> 
> Tell me what "ability" your team mate supposedly used?



The fact your not denying your anti town already a suprise to people 
You don't know me,when you just don't,guess I play like that when I won 3 times as mafia playing like this.The part says 'wanted me lynched' I am glad your hinting the fact you have a important role,because there's only one town role you can fit in,which you arent.when I used my ability that I lend from WAD.I used on Lifemaker this turn.But I failed the night before,Because HS here had a 'Innocent ability'.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> All you did was reveal that you were part of a mafia faction and that you want me lynched. Apparently trying to save lambda.
> 
> Tell me what "ability" your team mate supposedly used?
> 
> ...



Yes using smileys,which i use on everyone,so that means your mafia?  Good theory derp


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually use of smileys is almost always seen as a mafia thing. I dunno why.
As for forcing me to reveal, I am sad


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Actually use of smileys is almost always seen as a mafia thing. I dunno why.
> As for forcing me to reveal, I am sad



I am sorry hun.I am probaly derping when making that decision,because of things happening in life.But HS is anti town,so I must reveal him before I go somewhere.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

The way you were using them, the things you were saying, derp. Not just smilies in general.



Mei Lin said:


> The fact your not denying your anti town already a suprise to people
> You don't know me,when you just don't,guess I play like that when I won 3 times as mafia playing like this.The part says 'wanted me lynched' I am glad your hinting the fact you have a important role,because there's only one town role you can fit in,which you arent.when I used my ability that I lend from WAD.I used on Lifemaker this turn.But I failed the night before,Because HS here had a 'Innocent ability'.



It's hard enough just trying to figure out what you're saying most of the time. And after the AW2 game when I was the cop and you started making up stupid lies about me, I stopped taking anything you say seriously. There's no point denying the stupid shit that you come up with.

You've been doing this ever since I killed you in the first SC game.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I am sorry hun.I am probaly derping when making that decision,because of things happening in life.But HS is anti town,so I must reveal him before I go somewhere.



^HAHAHAHAHA! Ok, now I know your role is bullshit

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*


EDIT: You meant Homestuck as in HS. Never mind


*[Vote Change Unlynch Mei Lin]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Also I just went through lambda's whole post history and I can't find where he supposedly hinted.

Aiyanah, where was it?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> The way you were using them, the things you were saying, derp. Not just smilies in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your desperate now,Since you can't reason with me,you try to use lame excuses, you trying to deny the fact you have an innocent ability. I rest my case. Your not even trying to proof your innocent.One vote was enough to stir you up.

'I predict there's double lynch this phrase' What are the chances I am right?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch...Homestuck???]*
I am not sure who I am inclined to believe...


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2011)

So I'm going to die in three days, huh.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

The fact that you apparently revealed yourself as mafia is what stirred me up, not your vote, derp. My response to your vote was a link to the write up which you apparently missed. Nothing more.

And there is nothing to defend against. In the last game we were in I was the cop and you were some kind of townie, and you just made up blatant lies about me to try and get me killed. Do I need to post links to the thread?

You're obviously doing the same shit again, still mad about me killing you before. Get over it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> The fact that you apparently revealed yourself as mafia is what stirred me up, not your vote, derp. My response to your vote was a link to the write up.
> 
> And there is nothing to defend against. In the last game we were in I was the cop and you were some kind of townie, and you just made up blatant lies about me to try and get me killed. Do I need to post links to the thread?
> 
> You're obviously doing the same shit again because, still mad about me killing you before.



I was relunctant to reveal you,because I thought you might be that one'town role' that might have the 'Innocent ability' But you are denying it now by saying I am lying,it confirms it for me,I was right to reveal you,as your anti town.

If your mentioning that game,I was away for 3/4 of the game,and was only there for 2 phrases.I will apologise if that's my mistake,But I am here all the time for this one,because the game is special for me.I don't spite anyone in the game.So if you spite me,I don't really care.

But this time is different,I have a ability,I Used it,Your got a 'Innocent Ability' which says your anti town. Don't hate me for it,hate the fact we are enemies for this game.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

I think there is something very wrong with you.

So I guess every game we're in now, you're just going to lie and get me killed. All of them.

All of them?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow whats with the drama


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I think there is something very wrong with you.
> 
> So I guess every game we're in now, you're just going to lie and get me killed. All of them.
> 
> All of them?



If you want to keep denying it,than let other judge that. I am warning town
of upcoming 'double lynch' . The rest is up to you all.The people who follows HS or are with HS, your welcome to kill me.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's Mei Lin making up lies about me in another game to make everyone suspicious enough to kill me, and I mean everyone, two town factions and a mafia faction all killed me at once



It went on for several posts with increasingly retarded lies, with her quoting me questioning aiyanah and then saying I didn't question him, even though it was right there in the shit she was quoting, and just 

Anyway yeah dead



I was town cop and she was also town 

She is butthurt about the first Soul Calibur game

Oh god don't let her do this again


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Why should we believe you are pro-town Homestuck and/or Mei Lin?

Convince us of your innocence?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Anyway yeah dead



Oh god why can't I rep him for this


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Here's Mei Lin making up lies about me in another game to make everyone suspicious enough to kill me, and I mean everyone, two town factions and a mafia faction all killed me at once
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know you got killed later on.I'll apologise again. But you defense is totally too awkward,even for your standards.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why should we believe you are pro-town Homestuck and/or Mei Lin?
> 
> Convince us of your innocence?



There will be 'double lynching happening this phrase'
I am town,I am not stupid enough to spite and ruin the game Kakashi created.


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

If there's a double lynch it will prove Mei lin is the role shes hinting at, It doesnt necessarily mean Homes is mafia but If she's pro-town I dnt see why she would lie ab her action failing. 

This is a new game I'm not gonna rely on the idea that Mei Lin is trying to spite kill due to past incidents. Still not sure what to make of this arguement. It's basically a decision of who you want to believe


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

There's not much I can do to defend against the lies of an obsessed screwball, other than point out the fact that she's an obsessed screwball

I don't believe Kakashi would get the roles mixed up like that so yeah you're lying again



CloudKicker said:


> If there's a double lynch it will prove Mei lin is the role shes hinting at, It doesnt necessarily mean Homes is mafia but If she's pro-town I dnt see why she would lie ab her action failing.
> 
> This is a new game I'm not gonna rely on the idea that Mei Lin is trying to spite kill due to past incidents. Still not sure what to make of this arguement. It's basically a decision of who you want to believe



I don't think you read my post

The reason she is lying is because she's butthurt about me killing her in a previous game

She was also town in the AW2 game the last time she was lying about me, and that didn't stop her


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

Guys I'm going to die!!!! iik


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2011)

I know how you feel.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> There's not much I can do to defend against the lies of an obsessed screwball, other than point out the fact that she's an obsessed screwball
> 
> I don't believe Kakashi would get the roles mixed up like that so yeah you're lying again
> 
> ...



I wasn't lying about him,I really was suspecting him.If I am wrong than I apologise,I was there for like 2 phrases.

You and I have played more than 2 games together,your saying I spite you in everygame? over a game happens ages go,where I laughed it off in the Fc. its just too ridiculous to believe you. I didn't think you would be this low to use this as excuses.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

You were always calling me a fucking imbecile in the fc too 

jesus christ if i have to search for quotes


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> You were always calling me a fucking imbecile in the fc too
> 
> jesus christ if i have to search for quotes



its 'I have evidence against you' Vs ' Your lying ,your spiting against me'
I remeber I have 3 quotes in that old fc threads. Where I ask you reasoning for killng me than laugh it off.

sorry LM... but this is redemption.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

*Day Phase 5 [Update 2] 

"Darth Vader finally reveals himself?."


Darth Vader appears from the Shadow. He immediately uses Force to pick up Ivy and begin to strangle her before she finishes her investigation.

Darth Vader - "Your suffering will be over in a moment!!!"

Darth Vader kills his helpless opponent silently.

------------------------------------------


LifeMaker: [Ivy] Has been Assassinated by [Darth Vader]*
*------------------------------------------
I'm going to sleep now, I'll end the day phase tomorrow after 24 hours is up. Remember everyone is required to post/vote. 
Day Phase continues.*​


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

You don't have evidence because it's impossible.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> You don't have evidence because it's impossible.



You have a Innocent ability.I even ask Kakashi if your hiding behind a wall,so that might affect my Force ability.He said no it doesnt,I even want to try to see if your innocent,before making my claim.Yet you say I lied about it.What more can I say,if your attempt at survival is using someones mistakes in another game as reasoning.Than i over estimated you.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

What am I supposed to say when you're lying?

Should I just ignore the fact that you keep doing it and pretend it never happened in the other game?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, derp.... If you were telling the truth then why didn't Kakashi kill you?

There is only one role who can do the things you claim to have done.

If you were it, you would have been modkilled.

That makes me wonder about LB too actually.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck seems to always come back to me. Interesting. Kind of like he's pushing a lynch...without trying to look like he's doing so.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Wasn't princess ivy revealed to be Algol?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Also, derp.... If you were telling the truth then why didn't Kakashi kill you?
> 
> There is only one role who can do the things you claim to have done.
> 
> ...




Kakashi only kills for example Amrun ' I am Siegfried' Role revealing and Role Hinting is two different things.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ~Strike Man~]*

Someone explain the lambda bandwagon? It doesn't make any sense where I'm at.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Homestuck seems to always come back to me. Interesting. Kind of like he's pushing a lynch...without trying to look like he's doing so.



What are you talking about? I haven't been trying to look like I'm not doing so. I have tried to wagon at least 3 people now, out in the open.

What thread are you even reading?


----------



## Fear (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Kakashi only kills for example Amrun ' I am Siegfried' Role revealing and Role Hinting is two different things.



Incorrect. He considers hinting and revealing as one in the same. By hinting at your role, you are leaving clues to who you may be and thus revealing to a certain extent.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Incorrect. He considers hinting and revealing as one in the same. By hinting at your role, you are leaving clues to who you may be and thus revealing to a certain extent.



Edit: Even Kakashi says ,I am allowed. So I am not lying


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Incorrect. He considers hinting and revealing as one in the same. By hinting at your role, you are leaving clues to who you may be and thus revealing to a certain extent.



That was in the last game. In this game hinting is allowed. Its up to the players whether they want to believe it or not. Same goes with everything else such as revealing their night/day actions. They could be telling the truth or lieing or completely making it up. 

It really is up to you all. I personally would suggest everyone to vote lynch the player who you think is mafia through players posting styles in this thread. Thats how mafia games work.

Mafia debate can get intense, you will just have to figure out whose telling the truth and whose lieing, making stuff up.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 29, 2011)

@Mei lin- I dont agree with Hiruzen. It seems like several players have hinted, including Hiruzen, and haven't been modkilled. 

Besides, you claimed Town so why does Hiruzen want you modkilled?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm suspicious of Cubey . .

though he is dying it might be beneficial to lynch him before more happens 

*[change vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 29, 2011)

Chibason said:


> @Mei lin- I dont agree with Hiruzen. It seems like several players have hinted, including Hiruzen, and haven't been modkilled.
> 
> Besides, you claimed Town so why does Hiruzen want you modkilled?



I don't know,I'll be honest,I dont know what hes up to either,he wants people to be mod killed or something.But Aiyanah said he town. and he seems like it.
I'll remind people double lynch is today.It'll be interesting to see. what people will try and do


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I'm suspicious of Cubey . .
> 
> though he is dying it might be beneficial to lynch him before more happens
> 
> *[change vote lynch Cubey]*



Cubey looks like he's defending lambda there yeah, saying he doesn't understand the lynch.

I mean it is pretty straightforward. Couldn't be misunderstood. Disagreed with maybe but not misunderstood.

Edit: And you're a fucking vampire, interesting vote


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> That was in the last game. In this game hinting is allowed. Its up to the players whether they want to believe it or not. Same goes with everything else such as revealing their night/day actions. They could be telling the truth or lieing or completely making it up.
> 
> It really is up to you all. I personally would suggest everyone to vote lynch the player who you think is mafia through players posting styles in this thread. Thats how mafia games work.
> 
> Mafia debate can get intense, you will just have to figure out whose telling the truth and whose lieing, making stuff up.



Stop changing the rules on me, you make me seem stupid! [I thought you were in bed?]



Chibason said:


> @Mei lin- I dont agree with Hiruzen. It seems like several players have hinted, including Hiruzen, and haven't been modkilled.
> 
> Besides, you claimed Town so why does Hiruzen want you modkilled?


I never hinted/confirmed my role. And take your silly attempts to make me look suspicious somewhere else, ya know, where people care!



Mei Lin said:


> I don't know,I'll be honest,I dont know what hes up to either,he wants people to be mod killed or something.But Aiyanah said he town. and he seems like it.
> I'll remind people double lynch is today.It'll be interesting to see. what people will try and do




I could be town...or maybe not?

Everything is going according to plan...


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not defending lambda, I just dont get it  Way to grasp at straws Homo.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

It's impossible not to "get it"... There's been more of an explanation given for it than any other lynch in the game so far.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

You mean lambda suggesting a vig kill and then Vader killing some derp?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck seems to be trying to push for any lynch other than himself...


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You mean lambda suggesting a vig kill and then Vader killing some derp?



So you're just going to ignore everything that was said about him?

Suspicious.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Homestuck seems to be trying to push for any lynch other than himself...



Actually I'm pushing for the lambda lynch.

Notice how I keep mentioning it and discussing it?


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, here I am trying to get why someone's getting lynched and I get accused of "suspicious." Good luck, playing like that 

Homestuck playing way too eagerly for me to think he's a genuine townie. I recommend he be investigated/offed tonight.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yep, here I am trying to get why someone's getting lynched and I get accused of "suspicious." Good luck, playing like that



Don't twist my words

You're suspicious for claiming to not understand the blatantly obvious. If you said you disagreed I'd believe you, but to not understand it when it's been explained so much?  Impossible.

That's why you're suspicious.

and lol @ me being eager, I always am


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

So this is about semantics is what you're saying? As if me saying "misunderstand" or "disagree" would make me any less suspicious in your eyes. The fact that you're trying to paint me as suspicious based on my wording alone strikes me as being way too overeager to appear as town.

And no you aren't. That doesn't apply to this game anyways, so lulz red herring/cop-out.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

What is this bullshit about me not being active in games? 

Anyway claiming to not understand something that is easy to understand just looks like an excuse, just so you don't have to vote for him. The reasons have been made clear.

Disagreeing would be completely different.


I'm just saying how it looks Cubey. 

Also the fact that a vampire is voting for you is weird.



Actually I find it more strange that the vampire is getting so few votes himself this phase.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

Now you're caling me suspicious because someone ELSE voted for me?  How do I even do anything about that?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Now you're caling me suspicious because someone ELSE voted for me?  How do I even do anything about that?



You're twisting my fucking words AGAIN, why are you doing that?

I never said the vampire voting for you was suspicious, I said it was weird.

You know the reason I said you were fucking suspicious. I just explained it again in the same post.

Stop dodging and playing dumb.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm gonna end this NOW:


*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*

And when he dies, we will see who is lying and who is truthful.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 29, 2011)

but isn't this a dl? so wouldn't both sides just be lynched in the end?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

So both lamba and Homestuck would be lynched? Then we would find out this:

Is Cubey Mafia buddies with lamdba?
Is Mei Lin telling the truth?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Lynch Lambda and Bioness.

Bioness is 100% confirmed vampire.

And if I'm wrong about Lambda then fuck it.



Mei Lin is just a crazy butthurt liar as I have already showed you in another thread. Jesus christ if she gets me killed by lying again I am going to piss on your grave Hiruzen.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> You're twisting my fucking words AGAIN, why are you doing that?
> 
> I never said the vampire voting for you was suspicious, I said it was weird.
> 
> ...



Oh right, so "weird" and "suspicious" differ in the same sense that "misunderstand" and "disagree" do right? Love the semantics your arguments are composed of 

How about you stop with the ambiguity?

Anyways, I don't think you're from Vader or Nightmare's faction but you strike me very heavily as independent Mafia.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh right, so "weird" and "suspicious" differ in the same sense that "misunderstand" and "disagree" do right? Love the semantics your arguments are composed of



I told you that what you said was suspicious, and after that I said the vampire's vote was weird.

2 seperate things. Stop trying to twist my words about the vampire just to try and dodge what I said about you.

I can't think of any reason you'd do that if you had nothing to hide. Fucking "strawman" bullshit.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not a strawman as I didn't make up a fake weak point in your argument. All your replies previously consisted of wording bs.



Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ~Strike Man~]*
> 
> Someone explain the lambda bandwagon? It doesn't make any sense where I'm at.





Bioness said:


> I'm suspicious of Cubey . .
> 
> though he is dying it might be beneficial to lynch him before more happens
> 
> *[change vote lynch Cubey]*





Homestuck said:


> Cubey looks like he's defending lambda there yeah, saying he doesn't understand the lynch.
> 
> I mean it is pretty straightforward. Couldn't be misunderstood. Disagreed with maybe but not misunderstood.
> 
> Edit: And you're a fucking vampire, interesting vote



It didn't make any sense where I was at while reading the dayphase, so I asked someone to just tell me why.

Bioness random votes me, and only then do you start addressing my post. Before that, you didn't make any notes about it, funnily enough.

This entire argument has been a waste of time over nothing  And I still don't get why we're lynching lambda. Can someone just tell me?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It's not a strawman as I didn't make up a fake weak point in your argument. All your replies previously consisted of wording bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a strawman. You keep ignoring my point and trying to make it about wording, then you argue about my suspicions being based on wording when you know they're not.

Straw man. Derp.

It had nothing to do with wording. "Failing to understand" and "disagreeing" are two completely different things, even if there were no words for these things they'd still be different.

If you had actually read the day phase you would know exactly why lambda is being lynched. It was explained in a huge fucking list of reasons. You look like you are either lying about reading the phase or you're lying about not understanding why he's being lynched.

Which is it?

And you're twisting things yet again, I commented on your post after I saw you were dodging the lambda lynch. It's not my fault the vampire replied first. Was I supposed to comment on your post before you actually made it or something? When would have be a good time?


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*
Because he's 100% mafia.

And just saying, but town really doesn't want to lynch me.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a red herring, not a strawman. DERP.

I'm not lying about anything. I said "It doesn't make sense *where I'm at*"

And it still doesn't. You're adding shit to my post that I never said.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

liars everywhere 

Also Cubey if you were town you would've hinted your role by now during this argument, even if it was just a lie

Anyone who's played in the past couple of games with you should know that

y u so mafia?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys who held Soul Edge-Sword last night phase?


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> liars everywhere
> 
> Also Cubey if you were town you would've hinted your role by now during this argument, even if it was just a lie
> 
> ...



I like how you keep bringing up other games as if they're a valid point in anything that goes on in this one 

Besides, I only do one thing with my current role  And I don't want to be LVD this time around.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I like how you keep bringing up other games as if they're a valid point in anything that goes on in this one
> 
> Besides, I only do one thing with my current role  And I don't want to be LVD this time around.



It's relevant when one game shows me being stalked by a crazy liar and other games show that you don't play like this as town.

You hint in every town game, all of them.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

lambda said:


> *[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*
> Because he's 100% mafia.
> 
> And just saying, but town really doesn't want to lynch me.


after reading through your old posts i'm doubtful about your innocence, considering you haven't been killed yet 
all your lynch choices are scummy as fuck too 
you also haven't pushed for a lynch on fireworks as i expected you to
unless that altercation was all a misunderstanding?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone answer me please


----------



## lambda (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> after reading through your old posts i'm doubtful about your innocence, considering you haven't been killed yet
> all your lynch choices are scummy as fuck too
> you also haven't pushed for a lynch on fireworks as i expected you to
> unless that altercation was all a misunderstanding?


It wasn't.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> It's relevant when one game shows me being stalked by a crazy liar and other games show that you don't play like this as town.
> 
> You hint in every town game, all of them.



Stalked by a crazy liar? 

You come at me and then expect me not to defend myself? 

Anyways, I definitely don't hint in every town game. Other than the two Louge games, name em. I want to hear this


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

You know what if none of you guys are going to answer my fucking question then fine .

*[vote lynch Cubert]*

Trust me on this town.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

^You are dead!

EDIT: No you aren't.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2011)

lol Hiruzen

I die this phase Plat. Just trying to squeeze out as much info as possible before dying


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Stalked by a crazy liar?



See this just makes me think you're lying about reading the phase.

Actually it makes it obvious. You claim to not know about things that anyone who read the phase would have been unable to miss.

Sounds like you're just a mafia who came in and saw who we were voting for without reading the reasons why, because reasons don't matter to a mafia.



Cubey said:


> You come at me and then expect me not to defend myself?



Actually I expected you to defend yourself by offering a sensible explanation of how you could miss the reasons for the lambda lynch if you had read the phase.

As it stands you came in, avoided the lambda lynch for a bullshit reason, and tried to lynch someone else who is already going to die in a few phases. Then you completely avoided talking about everything I said and tried to make it an argument about wording.


You must know how it looks Cubey. 

Either vote lambda or bioness... Bioness is 100% mod-confirmed vampire mafia if you're too fucking lazy or too mafia to read the reasons lambda's been getting voted for.



Cubey said:


> Anyways, I definitely don't hint in every town game. Other than the two Louge games, name em. I want to hear this



wv: rise up, too


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Bioness is confirmed mafia?

Oh okay then .

*[change vote lynch Bioness]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 29, 2011)

plat think it was an indy. don't quote me on it those swords have moved quite a bit.

I'll leave the dl to take care of the whole lambda/home thing. gotta remove the vampires as they keep popping up. *[vote lynch bioness]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

lambda said:


> It wasn't.


short sharp answer
i see
then its definitely not in our best interests to lynch you
i would have chosen to lynch you had i not noted that conversation with fireworks
however she could be hilde 



Cubey said:


> Stalked by a crazy liar?
> 
> You come at me and then expect me not to defend myself?
> 
> Anyways, I definitely don't hint in every town game. Other than the two Louge games, name em. I want to hear this


i'm getting you lynched when the comics game opens again


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

fear already hinted at being hilde


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

then it is indeed strange that fireworks was offering protection to lb


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> then it is indeed strange that fireworks was offering protection to lb



Strange? How so?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Strange? How so?



there is only one more role that can offer town protection that has yet to be claimed
so i'll just assume that is your role 

i still need to cast a vote this phase 
*[vote lynch platinum]*


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

Kk alright .

It's unfortunate that I die in the 7th phase. I could have helped so many more.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be phase 8?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 29, 2011)

lol how is strike man still alive?


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Wouldn't it be phase 8?



Or 8 idk. I know I die though


----------



## Kurou (Mar 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol how is strike man still alive?



Because no one wants to die


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 29, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BIONESS]*
Since they are confirmed and all~


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

Voting Bioness is a waste unless zasalamel wants the vampires to spread

Death Scyth: The holder of this weapon can send a name to the game mod per night. This scyth is made to kill vampires, so if that player turns out to be vampire, that player wil be killed. This scyth will not be able to kill Raphael.


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2011)

Also 
*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*
Dnt think I voted earler


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness] *
I need to vote before I log off.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess it's bioness who's getting offed then.



*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*


----------



## Federer (Mar 30, 2011)

*(VOTE LYNCH BIONESS)*


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2011)

You townies can be big on towning sometimes. /deadpost (not relevant to bioness)


----------



## Toreno (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

Haven't voted this phase yet.

*EDIT*: P.S - Sorry for the inactivity (or the come in and vote shit) but the internet connection where I'm at is crap and keeping up with these mafia games is intense.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

If Lambda ends up mafia in the end and none of you even vote for him I'm going to cry tears of burning dogshit from the sky


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

*Players Vote [19/22]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [Bioness]
3. Chaos --> [Bioness]
4. aiyanah --> [Platinum]
8. Fear --> [Platinum]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [Homestuck]
12. Federer --> [Bioness]
15. Shark Skin --> [lambda]
16. Cubey --> [~Strike Man~]
15. CloudKicker --> [Bioness] --> [Homestuck]
19. gumby2ms --> [Bioness]
21. Bioness --> [Cubey]
24. Princess Ivy --> []
25. Chibason --> [lambda]
26. Fireworks --> [Bioness]
28. On and On --> [Bioness]
29. Toreno --> [LB] --> [Bioness]
34. Homestuck --> [lambda]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> [Bioness]
37. Platinum --> [Cubey] --> [Bioness]
38. Mei Lin --> [Homestuck]
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [No Lynch] --> [Homestuck]
42. lambda --> [Homestuck]
-----------------------------------------------
---~Strike Man~ [1]
---Bioness [9]
---Platinum [2]
---lambda [3]
---Homestuck [5]
---Cubey [1]
---No Lynch [0]
-----------------------------------------------
Everyone must post/vote. Day Phase will end in 6-8 hours.*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Bioness]*

Getting a threatening PM after one missed phase.

Damn you KH.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

*Day Phase 5 [Update 3] 

"Hwang destroys Soul-Edge?."


Hwang believing the evil sword that confused people's minds cannot help the town defeat the mafia's but only cause trouble. decides to destroy the Soul Edge to prevent it from going to the wrong hands.

------------------------------------------


[Hwang] Has been Destroyed [Soul-Edge Sword]*
*------------------------------------------
Day Phase continues 
Sorry Chaos, but I need to end the day phase soon since I'll be busy later on. So I'm hoping the other 2 players posts soon. *​


----------



## On and On (Mar 30, 2011)

thought i had voted in this game, sorry @_@ i have 4 going on

*[vote lynch bioness]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 30, 2011)

soul edge has been destroyed? 
i wouldn't be surprised if bioness is hwang


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Also, just letting you all know that whoever Raphael turns into vampire doesn't mean they are confirmed mafia. They could be townie. When they turn into vampire, it just means all of their actions will be randominized. Only vampire action that will not be randominzed was Setsuka's since Raphael controls all of her actions since they are in the same faction.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> soul edge has been destroyed?
> i wouldn't be surprised if bioness is hwang



Plat was asking who was the previous holder of soul edge. I took it like as if he was Hwang.. 
to answer him. It was Nightmare. 

Plat, tell us who you stole from.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Plat was asking who was the previous holder of soul edge. I took it like as if he was Hwang..
> to answer him. It was Nightmare.
> 
> Plat, tell us who you stole from.





Platinum said:


> You know what if none of you guys are going to answer my fucking question then fine .
> 
> *[vote lynch Cubert]*
> 
> Trust me on this town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 30, 2011)

oh lol 
*[change vote lynch cubert-kun]*
i heard there was to be a double lynch this phase?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes dl is coming up.also home is anti town. I used force on him. he revealed to have a innocent ability.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 30, 2011)

too many mafia to choose from 
but home could be spawn? 
*[change vote lynch homestuck]*


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

For the billionth time, Mei is lying. Same as in Cadrien's game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

I am willing to bet my life.my family s life. i will have cancer. i will get strike by lightling . get crush by a car. lose all my hair. i will goto hell . i swear on all of this. If i am wrong about homes.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

All this for a game?

 We really do carry grudges.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 30, 2011)

there's too many extras in this game 
tige is still alive too 
i dont wanna chase for anyones role too hard because they might be seung-mina


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 30, 2011)

> I am willing to bet my life.my family s life. i will have cancer. i will get strike by lightling . get crush by a car. lose all my hair. i will goto hell . i swear on all of this. If i am wrong about homes.



The hell?

/deadpost


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

It nothing because i am 100 % right.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

You mean 100% lying. 

Still can't believe no one's lynching lambda, or even Cubey now that Platinum has pretty much confirmed him as Nightmare.

So much derping.

Soooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuch.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

*Players Vote [19/22]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [Bioness]
3. Chaos --> [Bioness]
4. aiyanah --> [Platinum] --> [Homestuck]
8. Fear --> [Platinum]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> [Homestuck]
12. Federer --> [Bioness]
15. Shark Skin --> [lambda]
16. Cubey --> [~Strike Man~]
15. CloudKicker --> [Bioness] --> [Homestuck]
19. gumby2ms --> [Bioness]
21. Bioness --> [Cubey]
24. Princess Ivy --> []
25. Chibason --> [lambda]
26. Fireworks --> [Bioness]
28. On and On --> [Bioness]
29. Toreno --> [LB] --> [Bioness]
34. Homestuck --> [lambda]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> [Bioness]
37. Platinum --> [Cubey] --> [Bioness]
38. Mei Lin --> [Homestuck]
39. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> [No Lynch] --> [Homestuck]
42. lambda --> [Homestuck]
-----------------------------------------------
---~Strike Man~ [1]
---Bioness [9]
---Platinum [1]
---lambda [3]
---Homestuck [6]
---Cubey [1]
---No Lynch [0]
-----------------------------------------------
Going to end the day phase soon.*


----------



## On and On (Mar 30, 2011)

mei lin if you're lying you're the scum of the earth


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

I smell an imminent towning .


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Also, just letting you all know that whoever Raphael turns into vampire doesn't mean they are confirmed mafia. They could be townie. When they turn into vampire, it just means all of their actions will be randominized. Only vampire action that will not be randominzed was Setsuka's since Raphael controls all of her actions since they are in the same faction.


So Lynching Bioness wasn't the best move with so many target already.

Something to keep in mind for the next phase.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

lambda said:


> So Lynching Bioness wasn't the best move with so many target already.
> 
> Something to keep in mind for the next phase.



Yeah so you can try and avoid another lynch again

And so can Cubey 

"lol let's lynch these new vampires who can't control their actions, instead of looking for mafia godfathers"


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you being dense on purpose? My point is precisely that lynching new vamp isn't a good idea.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 30, 2011)

*@People voting for Bioness-*

Change your vote to Cubey or lambda


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Cubey is already dying at the end of this phase. 

And people who still wants to lynch me are clearly not paying attention.


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> -[Cubey] is going to die at the end of next day phase.



Or not.

People voting for Bioness, vote Cubey.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 30, 2011)

*[Vote Cubey]*

W/e


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay, day phase has ended. Welcome back Marco.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 5 [Part 1] 

"There is no escape!."


-------------------------------
"Raphael orders Voldo to bring back Setsuka from the dead."

Raphael - "Ha ha ha ha, Did you really think you could escape me.! I will personally end your pathetic life once my plan for world domination is complete.!?"

"Raphael takes full control of Setsuka actions so she doesn't commit suicide again."

-------------------------------


Marco: [Setsuka] Has been Revived by [Voldo]
-------------------------------*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 5 [Part 2] 

"Traitor deserves no mercy!."


-------------------------------
"Tira confident in the power of Soul Calibur she confronts her master  Nightmare."

Tira - "What a big disapointment you turned out to be. You cannot even cease to exist on your own without Soul Edge. Such a pathetic creature! I'd rather be the vampire servant then be one of your pawn. Your time is up, its time for you to die and pass on the Soul Edge power to me.?"
Nightmare - "You dare betray me you filthy humen. Come, I will burn you alive!?"

"Nightmare punches Tira with his claw. Then he slams his sword point first into the ground, and a ball of fire energy erupts around Tira while she screams.."

Nightmare - "I'll make sure your nightmare never ends!?"

-------------------------------


Bioness: [Tira] Has been [Lynched]
-------------------------------

 [Last player to Lynch [Bioness] was [On and On]. Therefore [On and On] now posses [Soul Calibur-Sword] 

-------------------------------

*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 30, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 5 [Part 3] 

"Necrid VS Spawn!."


[Fireworks] will die at the end of day phase 7.
[StrikeMan] will die at the end of day phase 7.
[Cubey] will die at the end of day phase 6
[Necrid] Has decided to use [Double Lynch]
-------------------------------
[Spawn] - Successfully steals [Antidote x1]
-------------------------------

Necrid - "After I'm done with you, You will never be able to haunt the town ever again!?"
Spawn - "You, ogre, you think you could stop me. You will pay for your stupidity!?"

"Town stand besides Necrid to finish Spawn once and for all."

-------------------------------


Homestuck: [Spawn] Has been [Lynched]
-------------------------------

 [Last player to Lynch [Homestuck] was [aiyanah]. Therefore [aiyanah] now posses [Soul Calibur-Light-Saber], [Game Shield], [Mirror Shield] and [Antidote x1] 

-------------------------------

Night Phase 5 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
*​


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol aiyanah hit the jackpot with that loot.


----------



## lambda (Mar 30, 2011)

Meh, just an independent.

I hope Aiyanah's really a townie.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 30, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
come at me bitches


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 31, 2011)

*End Of Night Phase 5 

"Town gets slaughtered!."


-------------------------------
[Hwang] - Successfully Steals [Antidote x1]. 
[Algol] - Successfully Steals [Mirror Shield]. 
[Zasalamel] - Successfully Steals [Mirror Shield]. 
[Chaos] Has been poisoned and will die after 3 day phase.
[Algol] - Ice Attacks Failed. Since Grahf is dead. -_-
[Hilde] Spear Wall has been set aBlaze.
Federer: [????] Has been turned into a Vampire. All of his actions will be randominized from now on.
Fireworks: [????] Has been turned into a Vampire. All of her actions will be randominized from now on.
-------------------------------
"Raphael and Darth Vader sends Voldo, Setsuka and Amy to kill the key town members."

"Amy approaches the back-up monster."

Amy - "Which do you want destroyed, body or your soul.!"
Seong-Mina - "What is this, you think you can beat me. Come, let me show you the Seong Style Longsword!"
Amy - "Stupid!"

"Amy with her new found powers obliterates Seong-Mina."

-------------------------------


Toreno: [Seong Mina] Has been Killed by [Amy]

-------------------------------

"Voldo silently jumps on Hwang from behind and stabs him right in his head before he could react and then takes the antidotes."

-------------------------------


Platinum: [Hwang] Has been Killed by [Voldo]

-------------------------------

"Setsuka bites the guard, paralyzing him instantly. Allowing her to infiltrate the town. She heads straight towards the governor but the governor protector stops her."

Talim - "Who are you and how did you get pass the guard.!"
Setsuka - "Kill me before its to late.!"

"Setsuka attacks the governor, Talim redirects the attack elsewhere and it hits [Hiruzen???] killing him instantly."

"One of Setsuka attack Failed."
"Nightmare attack failed."

-------------------------------


Hiruzen Sarutobi: [???] Has been Killed by [Setsuka]

-------------------------------
With Seong Mina's death, Edge Master finally shows himself and gets ready for battle.
Edge Master Hidden Role will be revealed soon. He will also gain some new roles.

-------------------------------

Day Phase 6 Begins
Send me your Day Phase actions via pm if you got one and if your not roleblocked.
If your attack is not in the write ups, then you have been role blocked.*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, there goes Seong Mina. I've only got two people found thus far, that are alive anyways.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

i thought tige would be seong-mina 
lol at hiding hiruzen's role 
*[vote lynch tige321]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 31, 2011)

Enough towning guys. Seriously. Enough. *[VOTE LYNCH lambda]*

It's like noone even cares. Also, Who was Hiruzen?

Edit: bolding vote.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

i know who hiruzen was, thats all you need to know
lol all of you thiefs stole my shit
but none of you got the sword


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

What the hell? I'd better be a vampire...

I will find you Talim, and I will rip your head off of your body. If I become a vampire[is that possible] I will destroy you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stupid Govenor and his stupid redirection...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 31, 2011)

If anyone noticed, first post has been edited.

Anyways, I'm expecting one day kill from Darth Vader.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

vader has it in easy mode with that day kill shit
it was nice knowing you town :/


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn I was hoping to get the game shield to avoid my inevitable death .

But I laugh last. No soul edge for the mafia to fuck us over with .


----------



## Chibason (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck! well if Tige is Voldo she needs to go.  

Princess Ivy laid low yesterday. Then stole the weapon from townie aiyanah and she attacked grahf who also townie..albeit a dead one. Lol kh

There is also the matter of lambda being called as mafia. ..potential godfather.

*[Vote Lynch lambda]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

Hit List-


Homestuck for stealing my weapon

Setsuka for killing me

Talim for redirecting the blow at me


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

wut, Boss town faction?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Marco said:


> Enough towning guys. Seriously. Enough. *[VOTE LYNCH lambda]*
> 
> It's like noone even cares. Also, Who was Hiruzen?
> 
> Edit: bolding vote.





Chibason said:


> Fuck! well if Tige is Voldo she needs to go.
> 
> Princess Ivy laid low yesterday. Then stole the weapon from townie aiyanah and she attacked grahf who also townie..albeit a dead one. Lol kh
> 
> ...



Bad moves. Incredibly bad.


----------



## On and On (Mar 31, 2011)

how is it bad when lambda looked pretty sketchy in the face of HS' accusation


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Fuck! well if Tige is Voldo she needs to go.
> 
> Princess Ivy laid low yesterday. Then stole the weapon from townie aiyanah and she attacked grahf who also townie..albeit a dead one. Lol kh
> 
> ...


Hey there Raphael.


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2011)

On and On said:


> how is it bad when lambda looked pretty sketchy in the face of HS' accusation


It's bad for any townie who's paid attention to the game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 31, 2011)

On and On said:


> how is it bad when lambda looked pretty sketchy in the face of HS' accusation



Because I can personally confirm that he's town. That's why.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

Raphel or Amy need to die.
Pretty sure Chibason is scum at this point.So is Strikeman.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 31, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Raphel or Amy need to die.
> Pretty sure Chibason is scum at this point.So is Strikeman.



I'm townie. Let's not screw up this close to the end, guys. 



lambda said:


> It's bad for any townie who's paid attention to the game.



What do you mean? I read through all of your posts and I cant find one hint to your role. LB is vouching for you now so I will change my vote. 
*
[Vote Lynch Tige321]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

looks like i misread something
i wont be dying this phase 

Tige321 - ???
Chaos - town
aiyanah - town
Fear - town
LegendaryBeauty - town
Federer - town > convert
Shark Skin - ???
Cubey - confirmed mafia
CloudKicker - ???
gumby2ms - ???
Princess Ivy - independent
Chibason - ???
Fireworks - town
On and On - ???
~Strike Man~ - ???
Mei Lin - town
lambda - town

missing 2 townies :/
but we know most of who not to lynch


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2011)

LB okayed Federer a while ago. Even if he's vampire, he's still town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

so fed is innocent
one more townie is missing it seems
scramble for that last spot mafia
scramble like your lives depended on it


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Raphel or Amy need to die.
> Pretty sure Chibason is scum at this point.So is Strikeman.



Sure I am


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there a reasoning behing Fear, Chaos and Fireworks being town?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

lambda said:


> Is there a reasoning behing Fear, Chaos and Fireworks being town?



they've all hinted
i could list all their roles but i'm not sure if thats allowed


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

No it isn't.


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2011)

You could hint though. But since I decided to believe you there's no point making it easier for the mafia.

Anyway, there's two way to do this right now. Kill Marco again because two kills a night that can't be roleblocked. Or divine Amy's indentity. I'd say On and On right now.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

i'd rather look for amy because those fucking vampires are becmoing a bitch to handle 

we could leave marco and have Kamikirimusi protect town overnight considering we know just about all town members at this point
maybe cubey will help us too if we stop blocking him


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

Cubey's alive?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh wait this isn't the OBD.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 31, 2011)

*Day Phase 6 [Update 1] 

"Darth Vader strikes again?."


Darth Vader appears from the Shadow. After learning one of his pawn Setsuka failed to kill the Governor. He decides to kill the one who was responsible for stopping his master plan.

Darth Vader - "You foolish little girl, you have no idea what your up against. Now die!!!!"

Darth Vader kills his helpless opponent silently by using the power of the force to strangle her to death.

Darth Vader takes all of the antidotes and disappears.

------------------------------------------


lambda: [Talim] Has been Assassinated by [Darth Vader]*
*------------------------------------------
Thanks lambda for playing the game, you were one of the best players in this game. +rep.

Day Phase continues.*​


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

So it was lambda...


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

How fitting, the wind crushed from her lungs


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

strike man's another mafia
but which one?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not mafia, but I hate Talim with a passion


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

your not town
deal with it


----------



## lambda (Mar 31, 2011)

*sigh* Knew it was coming the instant LB proved my innocence. Ah well, good luck town. My only regret will be to have made sure my windstorm spared Setsuka and Maxi.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> your not town
> deal with it



Why you gotta be like that


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

if your not amy or raph then i have no business with you


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Lol aiyanah hit the jackpot with that loot.



Scumdar never misses


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

you are scum yourself cubert-kun


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

I realize this but I've been playing pro-town since last phase because I'm already fucked 

I'll help you all out with my BOWSS skills


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

find us amy or raphael and there will be justice

edit: nothing ever gets done without voting 
*[vote lynch chibason]*


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

Amy = LB in case you didn't know already. My factions found her out a while ago.

No idea who Raphael is.


----------



## Hero (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Lord, I've been turned into a vampire. Someone please just kill me to benefit the town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Amy = LB in case you didn't know already. My factions found her out a while ago.
> 
> No idea who Raphael is.


bullshit
edge master would have counter-claimed lb's claim already


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

*[Lynch Chibason]*

Raphy or Amy. come out come out


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

if LB Is Amy I blame Edge master for been a dupe.


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

So he could expose him/herself to like four different factions? 

Everyone knows the real sleuthing gets done at the endgame, so that's when he'd be most valuable.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not Amy or Raphael, My name is much longer. That should be a good hint. 

I just read back and I'm thinking Strike Man is Mafia. Change your votes to him and stop derping
*
[Change Vote Lynch Strike Man]*


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

And Edge Master seems to be dead in the role list?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

check the town faction cubey 
lb has stated her roles hidden ability
that ability has now played out, exactly as she said it would
amy cant create a faction like edge master/raphael anyway


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

Lambda already confirm LB already. So its useless Cubert


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

What makes people think I'm mafia btw? My posting style?


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

Bioness lied 

ANyways seeya gaiz.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

bioness is a vampire performing random actions every night 
possibly the last town member


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh for Fuck's sakes. It's just me and Federer now.


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2011)

Bioness was lynched last phase and was Tira of my faction


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 31, 2011)

I am dissapointed on how Mafia been able to avoid Li


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 31, 2011)

First Amrun, then Federer gets poisoned, then he's saved, then someone else died, then someone else died, then Seong Mina died and now Talim died.

Fuck you mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Bioness was lynched last phase and was Tira of my faction



ah i see
lol bioness lied to you


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2011)

You guys should have let me go immortal and kill people. :33


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

No        .


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

stay dead homestuck


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 31, 2011)

What's going on here? :33


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

Talim got killed by vader in the most ironic way possible :33


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> What's going on here? :33



hime why did you steal from me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 31, 2011)

This game.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

the dead dont speak smh


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 31, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH STRIKE MAN]*
Frankly,I could see Strike Man being mafia more than Chibason.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

tige which role are you?
i'm more sure your mafia but not the mafia sphyer claimed


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH STRIKE MAN]*
> Frankly,I could see Strike Man being mafia more than Chibason.



Of course you'd try and lynch me. Scum.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate that word lol


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

you only hate the word if you are scum, scum


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 31, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Of course you'd try and lynch me. Scum.


I'm actually a townie you _don't_ want to attack,~*Scum Man~**.  *


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> I'm actually a townie you _don't_ want to attack,~*Scum Man~**.  *



Sure you are. And I'm Tina turner


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

and then we had our last townie
excellent
lynch chibason pl0xxie :33


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Sure you are. And I'm Tina turner



​
Nah, you Mafia


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> bioness is a vampire performing random actions every night
> possibly the last town member



I'm still alive


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> ​
> Nah, you Mafia




Keep telling yourself that scum.


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

I lost track, but I think this is my last phase. . Fuck me. Good luck guys and gals. At least I don't have to experience that randomized bullshit. Image if I helped the wrong people.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Keep telling yourself that scum.



Or are you Sazalamel? :amazed


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

You were turned into a vampire so whether or not your still on fire I have no idea. But it's at the end of phase 7 not 6.


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> You were turned into a vampire so whether or not your still on fire I have no idea. But it's at the end of phase 7 not 6.



 Awwwwwww shiite.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm still alive


lol i'm confusing you with bioness 
but your actions are all random now anyway


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Or are you Sazalamel? :amazed



No I'm Strike Man nice to meet you :33


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No I'm Strike Man nice to meet you :33



I liked you better when you were Tina Turner


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol i'm confusing you with bioness
> but your actions are all random now anyway



. I know. 

But I'm special alright. 


With the randomization, who knows how many people will be saved?* 1? 9?*
*hint hint.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I liked you better when you were Tina Turner


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

​
But, seriously folks. I've stated my role, now I'm off to bed.. don't town me

Strike man is a Mafia Lord, search your feelings..You know this to be true. 

If you don't kill him, he's gonna kill you.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 1, 2011)

lol fun phase. I was busy all day. 

chiba seems mafia but not too big if he's the one talking. strike has been a target so long must be bp.....

screw it *[VOTE LYNCH CHIBASON]* thought about not voting for you after using you as a meat shield in HoU game but gotta hit a someone in non-cubey mafia. mind you why not kill marco?? we can all be killed in one night.


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]* he is mafia, without a  doubt. 

Also shark skin is mafia and im pretty sure ab on and on too


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

Why waste time killing me if I'll die at the end of phase 7?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

Shark Skin 
Cubey 
CloudKicker 
gumby2ms 
Princess Ivy 
Chibason 
On and On 
~Strike Man~ 
Marco

all of you need to die soon


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah,I can't believe you haven't figured out roles yet. You honestly think it's best to kill me first? 

That Vampire maker, Strike Man, is a greater danger. Even Marco who has 2 kills each night!!

I get *no* kills. After I used revive I'm basically generic now..

*@Cubey*- I have an antidote, and *I will cure you* if you vote Strike Man


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

all of you are fucking scum 
i control the lynch with my voting power


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> all of you are fucking scum
> i control the lynch with my voting power



Then why are you 'controlling' it to kill the weakest Mafia alive? Marco's 2 kills cant even be blocked!!

I don't want those gay ass traitorous vampires to win! 

You can lynch me next


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2011)

Ai, I'm not even doing anything and I'm a threat to the town. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Strike Man]*

LET ME GO, RAPHAEL!!


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

fuck raphael, where's amy?


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> fuck raphael, where's amy?



Raphael didnt tell who she is. But if you lynch him Amy dies instead.

I was sure that CloudKicker was Amy


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

It came down to Mafia admitting their are mafia to save their necks,how ironic


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Raphael didnt tell who she is. But if you lynch him Amy dies instead.
> 
> I was sure that CloudKicker was Amy


amy becomes an independent if raphael dies
i'm not keen on dealing with that 
lol raph wont share info with you


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> amy becomes an independent if raphael dies
> i'm not keen on dealing with that
> lol raph wont share info with you


 
Amy has to be CloudKicker. Strike man hasnt wanted to attack him.

@Mei lin- not my choice..but aiyanah already accounted for all of the townies.

@CUBEY-Make your move! You need my antidote, son


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Strike Man]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

Epic rape incoming.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

must lynch amy
kill two birds with one stone
*[vote lynch cloudkicker]*


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Amy has to be CloudKicker. Strike man hasnt wanted to attack him.
> 
> @Mei lin- not my choice..but aiyanah already accounted for all of the townies.
> 
> @CUBEY-Make your move! You need my antidote, son



You admitted being generic mafia and are about to die, why would anyone believe your words? Chiba you know Im not Mafia, sadly there are a few townies who havent realized this yet, but the ones who know who I am won't vote me. I dnt think Strike man has even mentioned my name this game, you saying he hasn't wanted to attack me is completely made up by you.  
Try again scum.


----------



## On and On (Apr 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch strike man]*

got a lot going on right now, i'll check back in a second


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> You admitted being generic mafia and are about to die, why would anyone believe your words? Chiba you know Im not Mafia, sadly there are a few townies who havent realized this yet, but the ones who know who I am won't vote me. I dnt think Strike man has even mentioned my name this game, you saying he hasn't wanted to attack me is completely made up by you. Try again scum.


 No one trusts that youre a townie. Youve been pretty suspicious, dude If youre not Amy the clear your name by lynching Raphael.


----------



## On and On (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah, why am i on that list? because i didn't post close enough together or some crackpot logic like that?


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

I dnt see how i've been suspicious, or how i'm suspected of being Amy? Did someone just think "well maybe...." and decide to run with it? Im not Amy. 

Im not voting for Strike man because he's ab to die and we should be killing mafia until he does die. You want us to waste our lynch on someone already dieing which in turn saves 1 mafia who should be getting lynched.

If people still don't see who they should vote for there are 2 beneficial options:
Chibason- I believe everyone knows his role at this point. 
Shark Skin- He is powerful mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

On and On said:


> aiyanah, why am i on that list? because i didn't post close enough together or some crackpot logic like that?


i fucking knew i was right when i said you weren't town earlier
i've found all the remaining town members already 
squirm because you are gonna die


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 1, 2011)

*Players Vote [9/17]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [~Strike Man~]
3. Chaos --> []
4. aiyanah --> [Tige321] --> [Chibason] --> [CloudKicker]
8. Fear --> []
10. LegendaryBeauty --> []
12. Federer --> []
15. Shark Skin --> [~Strike Man~]
16. Cubey --> []
15. CloudKicker --> [Chibason]
19. gumby2ms --> [Chibason]
21. Bioness --> []
24. Princess Ivy --> []
25. Chibason --> [lambda] --> [~Strike Man~]
26. Fireworks --> []
28. On and On --> [~Strike Man~]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
38. Mei Lin --> [Chibason]
??. Marco --> [lambda] --> [~Strike Man~]
-----------------------------------------------
---~Strike Man~ [5]
---Chibason [3]
---Cloudkicker [1]
---No Lynch [0]
-----------------------------------------------
Day Phase will automatically end in 40 minutes. 

Write ups will be up late though.*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch on & on]*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Im not voting for Strike man because he's ab to die and we should be killing mafia until he does die.



lol Im sure thats the reason who you wont vote him.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

its all out of your hands now
here's hoping i made the right choice


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Im not voting for Strike man because he's ab to die and we should be killing mafia until he does die. *You want us to waste our lynch on someone already dieing which in turn saves 1 mafia who should be getting lynched.
> *





Chibason said:


> lol Im sure thats the reason who you wont vote him.



It's funny how you left out the bolded in your quote, which further explains my logical reasoning for not voting him


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> its all out of your hands now
> here's hoping i made the right choice



CK is Amy..so no, you didnt


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch on & on]

*


----------



## Federer (Apr 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH STRIKEMAN]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH STRIKEMAN]*



Wut you fat mess
I am starting to have doubts.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

how do you know ck is amy, chibason?
do you have a cop who investigated him?
did you try to kill him?
did you roleblock him?


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> how do you know ck is amy, chibason?
> do you have a cop who investigated him?
> did you try to kill him?
> did you roleblock him?



Our faction wanted to kill CK but Raphael told us 'dont kill him..'. But he was cool with attacking anyone else.

2+2= he's Amy


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

did you ask him why?


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

That is a lie, If I was Amy you wouldn't be saying that. I know how you play Chibason your going to keep playing for your faction until you die and keep trying to get townies lynched. I'm just about the only townie people arent convinced ab yet and your taking advantage of that. 

I believed Fireworks to be Amy and for good reason but others have been confirming her as town so I havent stated my suspicion. When she dies next phase alot of things will be clear to me. We are going to win as long as we continue to control the lynch.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> did you ask him why?


 He told Vader 'Ck is not an option'


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cloudkicker]*
if on & on flips amy later i'm gonna fucking neg


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cloudkicker]

make up your mind already 

I don't like how things are running,there might be a flaw,but I can'tdo nothing now.
*


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

Aiyanah and Mei Lin why the fuck are you believing Chibason??? That's idiotic, I can't believe it's come to this when so many roles are already known. I am town. Vote for fuckin Mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

the double lynch has already been used i take it?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Aiyanah and Mei Lin why the fuck are you believing Chibason??? That's idiotic, I can't believe it's come to this when so many roles are already known. I am town. Vote for fuckin Mafia



i would ask for a hint at your role but your probably going to refuse to give me one


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

^Amy u mad?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> the double lynch has already been used i take it?



I thought you knew, but I didnt have regrets till now,taking out 2 InM I didn't know about these hidden roles. Even double lynching today wont help us,because of the numbers. Mafia would use your list to finish us


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I thought you knew, but I didnt have regrets till now,taking out 2 InM I didn't know about these hidden roles. Even double lynching today wont help us,because of the numbers. Mafia would use your list to finish us


the mafia's have to kill each other too 
it was always gonna be hard after losing siegfried and yoda to modkills though


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

Aiyanah I dnt understand you. Your a great player uv seperated most of town and mafia. Why would you make a list thats singles out the townies? That was poor judgement. Why are you trying to expose townie roles? That is also poor judgement and now your trying to lynch a random player based off the word of a known mafia? That doesnt make sense when there are others who are known as mafia. 

Dnt you realise chibason is going to lie to help his faction in any way possible? It would be your biggest mistake to lynch me you should know this bc mafia is telling you to lynch me. It doesnt calculate to me why anyone would lynch the person mafia says to lynch when town is supposed to control the day lynch votes. I am not Amy. 

If noone knows who Amy is then we can't lynch her this phase, you need to cope with that instead of choosing a random player and hoping that player is Amy. Chibasons faction is telling him to out me since he will die anyway and your falling for it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

its up to Aiyanah hands because of his power, no choice but follow him


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Aiyanah I dnt understand you. Your a great player uv seperated most of town and mafia. Why would you make a list thats singles out the townies? That was poor judgement. Why are you trying to expose townie roles? That is also poor judgement and now your trying to lynch a random player based off the word of a known mafia? That doesnt make sense when there are others who are known as mafia.
> 
> Dnt you realise chibason is going to lie to help his faction in any way possible? It would be your biggest mistake to lynch me you should know this bc mafia is telling you to lynch me. It doesnt calculate to me why anyone would lynch the person mafia says to lynch when town is supposed to control the day lynch votes. I am not Amy.
> 
> If noone knows who Amy is then we can't lynch her this phase, you need to cope with that instead of choosing a random player and hoping that player is Amy. Chibasons faction is telling him to out me since he will die anyway and your falling for it.


you are not town
all town roles have already revealed
my list is so that none of the remaining town members decide to derp
any mafia that doesn't know all the town roles at this point is incompetent

there is one thing all the mafia's can agree on, the vamps need to die
you guys are the strongest mafia at this point of the game

and you have no idea who amy could be because you are amy
lolololololol


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you are not town
> all town roles have already revealed
> my list is so that none of the remaining town members decide to derp
> any mafia that doesn't know all the town roles at this point is incompetent
> ...



I'll say it once again, I am not Amy. I am not vampire faction. Mafia can kill vampire mafia whenever they want to by killing Amy. They are using you, there not making a move that is beneficial to town in any way. Your all idiots if you really think following mafia advice is going to help you. your being trolled and used.

*[Change Vote Lynch Strikeman]* This is a stupid person to be voting for but he has most votes. I can't believe town really wasted this entire phase.


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

I am Amy. I Bet there's no modkill  That should prove my innocence. Derps


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cloudkicker]*

because I didn't really care for my last vote


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

Bioness is a vampire the fact he's voting for me proves Im not Vampire mafia also. He would die if Amy dies.

Iv proven Im not Amy or any vampire mafia so can you change your votes and kill a mafia since Amy obviously isn't goin to be found this phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Bioness is a vampire* the fact he's voting for me proves Im not Vampire mafia also.* He would die if Amy dies.
> 
> Iv proven Im not Amy or any vampire mafia so can you change your votes and kill a mafia since Amy obviously isn't goin to be found this phase



Not in the slightest. That's absolutely worthless in exonerating someone from guilt.


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not in the slightest. That's absolutely worthless in exonerating someone from guilt.



Is the fact I'm not modkilled and won't be worth exoneration? I'd think so


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[change vote lynch cloudkicker]*
> 
> because I didn't really care for my last vote



your dead..


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> I am Amy. I Bet there's no modkill  That should prove my innocence. Derps


ck you are not innocent
but your not amy, and if you are you'll get modkilled
*[change vote lynch on & on]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

is there a point in changing, mafia all voted for SM 
*[change vote lynch on & on]*


----------



## Scar (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok then. Just note that chibason and his mafia wanted me dead, one could conclude from that i'm not among his faction. 
I've already Pm'd kakashi but I may not be active for the rest of this phase and most of next phase. I'm going out of town and will try to use my laptop when possible. 
Later everyone


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

you'll get lynched next phase



Mei Lin said:


> is there a point in changing, mafia all voted for SM
> *[change vote lynch on & on]*


i have a soul calibur and voting power
i wish chaos would come in here and vote for the other wagon because he's got negative voting power


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Is the fact I'm not modkilled and won't be worth exoneration? I'd think so



Saying you're not part of a faction because someone else says you are doesn't mean you can't be part of that faction. It's a weak excuse, and a simple tactic used by mafia all the time to make their teammates not appear anti-town.

You won't be mod-killed if you say you're not part of that faction. I don't even know why you brought that up.


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*


I'm gonna die anyway.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

So am I but only after the seventh phase, fucking poison. Again, lynching me isn't a good decision.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 1, 2011)

*BTW,* Kakashi posted hours ago that the phase would be _"automatically over in 40 minutes but the write ups will be done later."_


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

he has to end the phase before the phase can end


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 1, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. if changed votes still count. like the new avy aiyan. so strike or 'on and' on now hmm.


----------



## On and On (Apr 1, 2011)

wtf why am i being voted for?


----------



## On and On (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i fucking knew i was right when i said you weren't town earlier
> i've found all the remaining town members already
> squirm because you are gonna die



right, so how is this evidence? how can you be trusted?

i swear people follow some people's word for absolutely no reason  and no, you weren't right then, and you aren't right now.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

i already know of all town members
lynching whoever amy might be


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i already know of all town members



Then have someone heal me, dying to poison sucks donkey balls


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Then have someone heal me, dying to poison sucks donkey balls



Vote with us,your life depends on it ,you have no choice


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know whether to vote Chiba or Tige though


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I don't know whether to vote Chiba or Tige though


just vote O&O or die


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm always the victim


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chibason]
*
There, I voted.
I can't believe I'm still alive.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch ON and On and On and On]
*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 1, 2011)

KH said fuck you guys I'm getting wasted.

/deadspeak


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 1, 2011)

it is friday
i cant blame him


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 1, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch On and On]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 1, 2011)

lol guess the consensus is on on and on. the stike man dodges another. guess i'll go that way too. *[vote lynch on and on]* though I don't think these votes will count and my original vote will count.


----------



## Federer (Apr 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ON AND ON]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 2, 2011)

fucking weekends


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 2, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Strike Man]*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch On and On]*



Bad move, Fear. You're playing into their plans. Fucking Vampires!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

inb4 KH is in the drunk tank


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 3, 2011)

Day Phase Ended after 40 minutes of my vote count post.

Mods was supposed to lock the thread but they must have forgot.  

I'll put up the write ups today. Sorry for the long delay.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 3, 2011)

damnit kh


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 3, 2011)

*Players Vote [10/17]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [~Strike Man~]
3. Chaos --> []
4. aiyanah --> [Tige321] --> [Chibason] --> [CloudKicker] --> [On and On]
8. Fear --> []
10. LegendaryBeauty --> []
12. Federer --> [~Strike Man~]
15. Shark Skin --> [~Strike Man~]
16. Cubey --> []
15. CloudKicker --> [Chibason]
19. gumby2ms --> [Chibason]
24. Princess Ivy --> []
25. Chibason --> [lambda] --> [~Strike Man~]
26. Fireworks --> []
28. On and On --> [~Strike Man~]
36. ~Strike Man~ --> []
38. Mei Lin --> [Chibason] --> [On and On]
??. Marco --> [lambda] --> [~Strike Man~]
-----------------------------------------------
---~Strike Man~ [6]
---Chibason [2]
---On and On [2]
---No Lynch [0]
-----------------------------------------------
Day Phase ended after this post.
*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 3, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 6  

[Fireworks] will die at the end of day phase 7.
[Edge Master] used all of his abilities.
-------------------------------
~Strike Man~: [Li Long] Has been [Lynched]

??? successfully blocks the Bomb.

Chaos: [Xianghua] Has been [Modkilled]
Cubey: [Nightmare] Has been [Killed] by Poison

-------------------------------

Night Phase 6 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 4, 2011)

*End Of Night Phase 6 

"The end is near!!."


-------------------------------
 
[Zasalamel] - Successfully steals [Soul Calibur-Sword]. 
[Zasalamel] - Used Death Scyth on [Fireworks.]
[Zasalamel] - Successfully set LegendaryBeauty ablaze, therefore LB will die after 3 day phase.
[Algol] - Failed to steal anything. 
LegendaryBeauty: [????] Has been turned into a Vampire. All of her actions will be randominized from now on.
Mei Lin: [????] Has been turned into a Vampire. All of his actions will be randominized from now on.
-------------------------------
"Once Setsuka and Amy jointly kills of Hilde, Raphael sends Setsuka to her next target."

Algol - "Get out of my way.!"
Setsuka - "...!!!!"

"Setsuka with no control over her body immediately attacks Algol who redirects the attack back at Setsuka killing her instantly.."

Algol survived Setsuka attack and redirected the attack back at Setsuka by using the Mirror Shield. Killing her instead.

"Darth Vader attacks failed.
Zasalamel will find out everyone's role by the end of this day phase."

-------------------------------


Fireworks: [Kamikirimusi] Has been Killed by [Zasalamel]

-------------------------------


Fear: [Hilde] Has been Killed by [Amy]

-------------------------------



Marco: [Setsuka] Has been Killed by [Setsuka]

-------------------------------

Day Phase 7 Begins
Send me your Day Phase actions via pm if you got one and if your not roleblocked.*​


----------



## Fear (Apr 4, 2011)

How weak was my shield?

I've not been paying attention, and was under the impression that I was practically invincible. Ptf.

Thanks for the game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

can i win now as vampire?


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 4, 2011)

It was me who killed Nightmare bitches don't forget that 

/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Marco killed himself? Or did he attack a nexus?


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Marco was sent after Algol who had the Game shield, so the kill was bounced back at him.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

He Attacked Ivy,Ivy has Reflect Shield and reflect the attack back.
I guess Raphy wasnt paying attention


----------



## Hero (Apr 4, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO farewell town


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2011)

oh ffs 
*[vote lynch on & on]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

[lynch On&on]

the factions is too OP


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

zasa is overpowered. also the roles were messed up thought mei lin was necrid but necrid is listed as dead. 
*[vote lynch on and on]* since those votes never counted last phase.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2011)

stop being mafia for a day chiba


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch On and On]*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> stop being mafia for a day chiba



As soon as you stop being so damn awesome, aiy


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

I Don't like how these is going,there's obviously flaw,wish I had more abilities to find out


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiba said:


> As soon as you stop being so damn awesome, aiy


so you know everyones role now, huh?
that is a lynchable offense chiba


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I Don't like how these is going,there's obviously flaw,wish I had more abilities to find out




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*

my vote shouldn't matter .


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[vote no lynch]*
> 
> my vote shouldn't matter .



_Your_ vote won't matter....


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiba said:


> _Your_ vote won't matter....



am I thinking,what your thinking


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> am I thinking,what your thinking



I doubt it...


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2011)

chi, do you have a scythe?
did you steal from me over night?
have you been enlightened?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

Tinkering around.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I doubt it...



I already knew before you answer it :sleepy

now sit back and watch


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> chi, do you have a scythe?
> did you steal from me over night?
> have you been enlightened?



​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2011)

tell us who amy is, chi


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that CloudKicker is. He seems to have convinced you that he isn't though..


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Kill me already


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Kill me already



Only Lord Vader could do something like that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Only Lord Vader could do something like that.



He doesn't have what it takes


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> He doesn't have what it takes



Got confused and thought this was the FC for a second...thought that was you..


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Got confused and thought this was the FC for a second...thought that was you..





She wish she was me


----------



## Scar (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiba Iv already successfully defended the baseless Amy accusation. 

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Chiba Iv already successfully defended the baseless Amy accusation.



Or have you??


----------



## Chibason (Apr 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> She wish she was me


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm looking at the eyes, I'm just not sure if they're the set I should be staring at


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2011)

zasalamel should help himself win by voting for amy
considering he knows everyones role now


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 4, 2011)

lol he did already cough cough cloudkicker


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*



Djokovic+Nadal > You Fat mess 
Showing your true colors now arent we


----------



## On and On (Apr 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch mei lin]*

you annoy me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

On and On said:


> *[vote lynch mei lin]*
> 
> you annoy me.



Bring it Mafia


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*

Sazalamel is already with us, aiy


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 5, 2011)

*Day Phase 7 [Update] 

"Your time is up?."


Darth Vader appears from the Shadow yet again.

Darth Vader - "Your time is up!!!!"

Darth Vader kills his helpless opponent silently by using the power of the force to strangle him to death.

------------------------------------------


Mei Lin: [Necrid] Has been Assassinated by [Darth Vader]*
*------------------------------------------
Day Phase continues.*​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 5, 2011)

*Players Vote [8/10]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [Mei lin]
4. aiyanah --> [On and On]
10. LegendaryBeauty --> []
12. Federer --> [Mei Lin]
15. Shark Skin --> []
15. CloudKicker --> [On and On]
19. gumby2ms --> [On and On]
24. Princess Ivy --> [On and On]
25. Chiba --> [aiyanah] --> [Mei Lin]
28. On and On --> [Mei Lin]
-----------------------------------------------
---Mei Lin [4]
---On and On [4]
---No Lynch [0]
-----------------------------------------------
Closing the day phase soon. *


----------



## Chibason (Apr 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch Aiyanah]*

Vote with me.....or die


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch On and On]*


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE ON AND ON]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 5, 2011)

Chiba said:


> *[vote lynch Aiyanah]*
> 
> Vote with me.....or die





Shark Skin said:


> *[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*


scum bags
the lot of you
but i already knew that


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

only peoples votes that really matter at this point are yours and cloudkicker; aiyanah you have the soul caliber. 

tempted to vote cloudkicker and make this phase interesting but nothing will come of that. federer or lb will be scythed soon or die by fire/poison.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 5, 2011)

i have nothing
some bastard stole my sword over night


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 5, 2011)

unless I missed something you still got a lightsabre. but then again maybe front page wasn't updated. only people who can steal weapons anymore are ivy and kicker. lol at the set aiyan


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 5, 2011)

i checked the end of the night phase again
it turns out i still have my sword 
this is excellent news
thanks for pointing that out gumby :33


----------



## Chibason (Apr 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE ON AND ON]*



Fed!! I thought you were with us 

@Aiya- My secret technique will nullify your sword powers. Deal with it


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 5, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 7 

"Zasalamel has Absolute Knowledge!!."



Zasalamel knows everyone's identity.
Federer owns Poison Dagger and 3 Smoke bombs since he was last player to lynch On and On.
-------------------------------

"Seeing how dangerous Amy has become, every town and mafia have united together to take her down and vanquish the vampires for good. Only then can everyone be cured of vampire disease."

-------------------------------


On and On: [Amy] Has been [Lynched]
-------------------------------


Chiba: [Raphael] Has commited [Suicide]
-------------------------------
Vampire's Mafia Faction has been defeated!!!

-------------------------------

Night Phase 7 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
Thanks for playing Chiba and On and On.
*​


----------



## On and On (Apr 6, 2011)

> Seeing how dangerous Amy has become, every town and mafia have united together to take her down and vanquish the vampires for good. Only then can everyone be cured of vampire disease.



Pussy ass townies, scared of a teenage girl 

Good game though, even though being Amy sucked until I was evil


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 7, 2011)

Night Phase Ended

Zasalamel steal Soul Calibur Sword
Darth Vader kills LB [Edge Master]
Algol Failed to steal anything.

Day Phase Starts

The game will  be ending soon. I'm really busy, so sorry for the late write ups.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

well shit
*[vote lynch cloudkicker]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 7, 2011)

shit how do we vote out someone with two soul calibers??


----------



## Scar (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tige321]* 

Everyone should be voting like this. Town you can kill a mafia by following this lynch. Anyone who doesn't vote Tige will be considered my enemy


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

just vote cloudkicker
>implying you can kill me


----------



## Scar (Apr 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> just vote cloudkicker
> >implying you can kill me



Im not even worried with you Aiya your not important.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

if anyone has half a brain they'll vote cloudkicker

anyone with soul edge should mess with cloudkicker's votes
zasalamel cant win with anyone but himself
he is all our enemies
unite against the devil spawn

not to mention someone winning with a charlie sheen set
smh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 7, 2011)

your dead lb.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Just noticed. Fuck you, Vader. I didn't watch your bitch ass movie anyways.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

lb voting for me


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2011)

*[lynch Chiba]*


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

cloud better win this


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

mei lin i am dissappoint
vote for cloudkicker


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cloudkicker] *
Easy frickin' choice.


----------



## Scar (Apr 7, 2011)

*#Winning*


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 7, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> *#Winning*


----------



## Scar (Apr 7, 2011)

We really need to find Zasalamel before he wins this thing


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cloudkicker]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> We really need to find Zasalamel before he wins this thing


----------



## Scar (Apr 7, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> *[Vote lynch Cloudkicker]*



Algol wins with Zaslamel, Algol needs to unite with Zasalamel this phase if they want there faction to win it. Algol would probably need to steal from vader tonight. Just my opinion on how the independent scum might play out. We're in serious trouble town.

And once again vote for *Tige321*


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Couldkicker]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch tige321]* for some reason still want to vote for him again.


----------



## Scar (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

since when could independents win together. your not masons? angol is nothing against you once your get hitman. might as well finish off the last townies so we can make counter-claims in night actions on who will win. 
*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

looks like zasalamel will win this game
i dont believe i've ever seen mafia's derp


----------



## Federer (Apr 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

vote for cloudkicker
anyone with a soul edge needs to vote for tige
town doesn't even have their own kills at this stage


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 8, 2011)

*Players Vote [7/7]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [CloudKicker]
4. aiyanah --> [Cloudkicker]
12. Federer --> [gumby2ms]
15. Shark Skin --> [CloudKicker]
15. CloudKicker --> [Tige321] --> [aiyanah]
19. gumby2ms --> [Tige321] --> [aiyanah]
24. Princess Ivy --> [CloudKicker]
-----------------------------------------------
---Cloudkicker [3]
---aiyanah [2]
---gumby2ms [1]
-----------------------------------------------
Day phase will end in couple of hours and write ups will be up tomorrow. 
Sorry weekend is approaching and I won't be able to access a computer.
And I hate typing from a phone.  

If anyone wants to use their sword, you must let me know!!!!!*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

fuck it
useless mafia's want zasalamel to win 
*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Scar (Apr 8, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch gumby2ms]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

change your vote to me at the last second and score a shield that makes you more bulletproof
have fun murdering the mafia


----------



## Scar (Apr 8, 2011)

I dnt need to be anymore bulletproof for this game. Im going after mafia tonight I'll save you for later


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

i see 
time to spite the mafia
foolish fools
*[change vote lynch gumby]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

idiot you are safe if your stay on cloudkicker. come on think what I could be wielding. you seriously don't know everyones role by now.

*[vote lynch gumby2ms]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

i am but a townie
i care not for the prattling's of mafia
*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*

...

*[change vote lynch gumby]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

just read between the lines my actions should be obvious as cloudkicker's votes count as *6*
neither of us have steal right now. you can't be killed unless via lynch; steal is the true powerhouse at this point.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

give me the sword


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

if you vote cloud last you get both of his at this point. it's should be a tie if you don't change your vote .


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

kh needs to give us a definite time for the end of phase
do i still have my sword or is kh too busy to update?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 8, 2011)

no the reason cloudkicker is a threat is that he has your sword as well as the one he stole previously in the game. so he has *2 sc* blade and thus *6* voting power. all together after sword effects on vp it will be *3 to 3 *for me and cloudkicker. 

so who has better shit cloudkicker so vote for him and collect. 

that or you'll keep collecting stuff to be robbed by poison ivy and cloud kicker.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

town and mafia working together
villains faction needs to lose some members over night 
tell one of your guys to attack me over night
*[change vote lynch cloudkicker]*


----------



## Scar (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tige321]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch tige321]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

Kakashi, I want a sword 
*
[Vote lynch Tige]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 9, 2011)

ivy, tige doen't have a sword. vote cloudkicker or you loose. that's all there is too it. It's not a joke or game it's a fact. unless he forgets to use actions if he isn't voted for he will win at this point.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cloudkicker]*

Okay then,


----------



## Scar (Apr 9, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch gumby2ms* 

Ivy I am ur only teammate and ur only chance at winning. Why the fuck would you help town and mafia kill the player in your faction thats going to make you win? Dnt steal from me tonight, steal from vader and we win this. I cant believe you have been so incompetent this phase.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

I really don't know what to do anymore ever since my role was accidentally revealed. :/
Okay then, Who is Vader?

*[Change Vote lynch Tige]*


----------



## Scar (Apr 9, 2011)

Cant say. It would probably be whoever has been voting the same as me. Vader can interupt soul calibers powers. Just vote whoever Im voting. I have no reason to kill you Princess Ivy and you working with me will make our win easier. It all depends on when Hatake is going to cut off the phase. I may get lynched.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay then, Thank you for giving me still some faith on winning.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 9, 2011)

cloudkicker can only win on his own
as is the case for all independent mafia


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 9, 2011)

*[change vote gumby2ms]* how many times do I have to explain it. cloudkicker wins if we don't lynch him.

also this phase is entering 48 hours. all my and ck vote changes won't matter like last time??


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Okay then, Thank you for giving me still some faith on winning.



That's not true, he'll slash your throat if he gets the chance


----------



## Scar (Apr 9, 2011)

Princess Ivy would be the last person I would ever kill in this game. She's from my faction and I have the best chance of winning if I survive this phase, why would she play for anyone else? Town and mafia are going to kill her as soon as me and vader are gone.

I doubt any of the vote changes matter now, kakashi said it would end 2 hours from his post


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay then.. The longer I last is the preferably choice.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 9, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Broken Destiny​
> 
> Algol, was able to obtain Soul Edge and with it an indomitable will, avoided being controlled by it. Algol used the sword to spread peace among the lands. His son, Arcturus, jealous of his father's power, took Soul Edge, unaware of its malevolent properties, and was possessed. Algol battled and defeated his son Arcturus with a fatal strike, on youtube video at time. 0:31.
> 
> ...



Guys, check this out. I already kill the mod. 
This game couldn't end anymore


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 9, 2011)

this whole game is a lie


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 9, 2011)

dying last isn't winning princess. but lol on that post.


----------



## Scar (Apr 9, 2011)

I wouldnt have to kill princess Ivy to win. I believe independant mafia only have to kill mafia and town to win, is that right? If not then she should still support the faction she's from instead of supporting her enemies, Im not sure why she would want to help town or mafia win as that's completely against the structure of her role and her faction.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 9, 2011)

back earlier in the game we looked into this and it appears indi gotta win alone. it's all dependent of hitman ability. basically if you survive this phase you can go hitman and crush everyone. you still got voting power. but w/e lets just wait for kh to come back at this point.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 10, 2011)

I will start the nght phase tonight.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 10, 2011)

*Quick Day Phase Update*
Darth Vader attacks Rock. (Rock loses all of his block role.)

*Players Vote [6/6]*​
*2. Tige321 --> [CloudKicker]
4. aiyanah --> [Cloudkicker] --> [Gumby2ms] --> [Cloudkicker]
12. Federer --> [Gumby2ms]
15. Shark Skin --> [CloudKicker]
15. CloudKicker --> [Tige321] --> [aiyanah] --> [Gumby2ms]
19. gumby2ms --> [Tige321] --> [aiyanah] --> [Gumby2ms]
24. Princess Ivy --> [CloudKicker]
-----------------------------------------------
---Cloudkicker [4]
---gumby2ms [3]
-----------------------------------------------
Will be ending the day phase later. I got so much work to complete before tomorrow, its unbelievable. <_<*


----------



## Scar (Apr 10, 2011)

That's fucked up, I get lynched because someone from my own faction votes me  

If I didnt go to New Orleans I would have stayed on NF all day changing my vote, you got lucky Gumby 

Good game everyone but seriously, I hate you all. Especially you Princess Ivy.

#*Not* Winning


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Hime Chan needs a guidance and she should be winning this game


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 10, 2011)

lol changing votes all day would have been pointless. you played well ck. you just got you role figured out by others too soon.

edit; mei lin your dead and princess has the hardest job in winning the game. we'll see what happens when this is all over. she can't win with cloudkicker but she voted to lynch him last. so if she can get soul edge after todays phase she can win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

I am not changing anything if I post,I am just pulling support 


dead post/


----------



## Scar (Apr 11, 2011)

I know its night phase but I need to correct myself, Gumby and I are tied on lynch votes after the effects of soul caliber and soul edge. I may not die!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 11, 2011)

For some reason I can't edit the first post. It says database error. SO I won't be able to update the first page anymore.  

Anyways write ups will be up soon.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 11, 2011)

*End Of Day Phase 8 

"Zasalamel VS Darth Vader!!."


-------------------------------

"Seeing how dangerous Darth Vader can be with that weapon. Zasalamel strikes the dark lord. Unfortunately his powers are made useless when Voldo showed up."

-------------------------------

Night Phase 8 Begins
Send me your night phase actions via pm.
Nightphase will last exactly 24 hours.
No more posting.
I'm back now, phase will end and start on time. Now lets end this game.
*​


----------



## Scar (Apr 11, 2011)

*#WINNING*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 13, 2011)

I will be ending the game either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't wait until Tige321 who was previously Sphyer who role revealed Voldo without a modkill is confirmed.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Can't wait until Tige321 who was previously Sphyer who role revealed Voldo without a modkill is confirmed.


indeed **


----------



## Scar (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet zasalamel knows. That bastard...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 14, 2011)

Didn't I changed my vote to Tige last phase? :/


----------



## Scar (Apr 14, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Didn't I changed my vote to Tige last phase? :/



No I believe you were trying to get me killed


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 14, 2011)

No, I'm not.. My last vote was on Tige last phase. :/


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2011)

He said ending game it means ending game. Everybody but you and aiyanah should know all the characters roles. ck won I think.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 14, 2011)

I know CK's Zasamael..
I don't know what others' roles are?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 14, 2011)

Basically Zasalamel wins. He gets Soul Edge. 

I should have never spent all my time in the KL.


----------



## On and On (Apr 14, 2011)

This. Game. Is. Still. Going.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 14, 2011)

This game is over.  

I'm sorry I'm probably been the worst host ever. I've been so busy past weeks I couldn't update this thread since I couldn't get on to a computer. I had to use my phone. Then when I get the time, KL takes it all up. 

MVP = Cloudkicker

The other good players were...
-Chiba
-Homestuck
-gumby2ms 
-JiraiyaTheGallant
-???Someone else
-???And someone else

Congratulation to the winner. He deserved it. If I could give prizes I would have all the good players of this game. Thanks for playing everyone. 

I'll do a write up when I get a computer.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

so what was sphyer's role?


----------



## On and On (Apr 14, 2011)

Chiba was a good player?


----------



## Chibason (Apr 14, 2011)

On and On said:


> Chiba was a good player?



What exactly did you do? I don't remember you doing shit except getting me killed with your death..

I aced in this game until the end. I had all the right people killed, and helped Vader lead the Mafia pretty far. All while fooling everyone into thinking I was town. 

My only mistake was sending Marco at Princess Ivy..My bad, Marco bro


----------



## Chibason (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and Congrats to you, CloudKicker.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

chiba had me convinced he wasn't from the vampire mafia
my shock when he died along with on & on ;__;


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, cruel justice. Congrats Cloudkicker.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yeah lambda was also a good player. He was one of the best town player. 

Sypher = Voldo.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Oh yeah lambda was also a good player. He was one of the best town player.
> 
> Sypher = Voldo.


smh
he role revealed
why wasn't he modkilled?
tempted to neg


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> smh
> he role revealed
> why wasn't he modkilled?
> tempted to neg



He was modkilled. 

WAD and Sypher was both supposed to be replaced. But someone complained about Amrun coming back to this game. At that time I already replaced Voldo and I didn't find any replacement. 

Sypher just came into the game and got modkilled with a phase. Also because I've been told that Sypher was using reverse phsychology to fool the town.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

kind of seems like sphyer should have been modkilled yeah


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 14, 2011)

I was really annoyed with it, he wanted to play the game and I let him. Then he just ruins it. He didn't even last a phase. 

I also found it strange how WAD knew all of the roles.  
Also Amrun knew Cthulhu was mafia was really strange. Considering Cthulhu didn't post much and Cthulhu was never investigated. Then Amrun comes in and tells me WAD told her to take over Yoda.  Which leads me to believe WAD told her Cthulhu was mafia.

Then I get a pm from Mio about WAD wanting Amrun to take over Yoda.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

reverse psychology my ass
with no modkill after a role reveal wtf else are we supposed to assume?
thats bullshit that you didn't modkill him after amrun did the same
mafia aren't playing by the same rules town are at that point


----------



## lambda (Apr 14, 2011)

I would say "I told you so", but the whole thing was so damn obvious it's a waste of righteousness.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Apr 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> reverse psychology my ass
> with no modkill after a role reveal wtf else are we supposed to assume?
> thats bullshit that you didn't modkill him after amrun did the same
> mafia aren't playing by the same rules town are at that point



The player did get modkilled.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually remember Kakashi saying something like *"I'm replacing him since he was banned. And about his 'reveal' you be the judge."*

I figured you guys would still lynch Tige...but I think _someone _talked you out of it..


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I was really annoyed with it, he wanted to play the game and I let him. Then he just ruins it. He didn't even last a phase.
> 
> I also found it strange how WAD knew all of the roles.
> Also Amrun knew Cthulhu was mafia was really strange. Considering Cthulhu didn't post much and Cthulhu was never investigated. Then Amrun comes in and tells me WAD told her to take over Yoda.  Which leads me to believe WAD told her Cthulhu was mafia.
> ...



cheating ass shitbags, all of them


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The player did get modkilled.


he got replaced


----------

